# Open Mind



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2018)

Credo che pochi qui dentro si ricordino di me … non scrivo da mesi, forse anni …
La  mia storia è una come tante … tradito ripetutamente … Lei che mi urla  in faccia di non avermi mai amato nei 33 anni di relazione … Lei della  quale sono (probabilmente) ancora innamorato … Lei con la quale ancora  convivo come “separato in casa” … la peggiore condizione possibile.
Perché io sia ancora e malgrado tutto in questa condizione non è però oggetto di questo scritto … 
è piuttosto la mia “storia” con l’_altra_ di cui vorrei raccontare … o meglio raccontarne l’epilogo … 
epilogo che, per come sono fatto e per come intendo i rapporti umani, è stato … deludente e mortificante.

Forse qualcuno si ricorderà dell’_altra_ ... 
l’_altra_ che entrò nella mia vita in un momento per me molto difficile … 
l’_altra _per la quale misi da parte, per la prima volta in vita mia, i miei principi di “fedeltà” … 
l’_altra_ con la quale, per la prima volta, tradii mia moglie …
Dell’_altra_  sapevo che non avrei mai dovuto innamorarmi … che sarebbe stato solo un  piacevole “diversivo” … del resto l’_altra_ aveva messo in chiaro fin  dall’inizio che la nostra non sarebbe mai stata una “storia” ma  piuttosto una piacevole “trombamicizia” …

All’inizio fu effettivamente così … ci si vedeva raramente ma quando ci si incontrava era solo per fare del sesso …

Poi  qualcosa cambiò … l’_altra_ mi disse che non era necessario incontrarsi  solo per “scopare” (la volgarità è voluta … più avanti capirete), si  poteva anche solo cenare assieme, passeggiare, chiacchierare …
fu  così che la trombamicizia si trasformò in amicizia … gli incontri  divennero più frequenti ma il sesso scomparve quasi completamente …  nell’ultimo anno ci vedemmo almeno una ventina di volte ma si fece sesso  solo in una occasione …

l’_altra_ cominciò a confidarsi con me …  cosa che, mi disse, non aveva mai fatto con nessuno, nemmeno con il suo  compagno … iniziò a parlarmi delle sue faccende personali … dei sui  problemi di salute … dei suoi problemi professionali … persino del suo  “complicato” rapporto di “coppia aperta” con il compagno con cui convive  da oltre vent’anni …

A volte scompariva per settimane … poi si  rifaceva viva … mi chiedeva di vederci … uscivamo a cena e parlavamo …  oppure andavamo a casa sua e stavamo sul divano abbracciati … a parlare …  o in silenzio … a volte piangeva … ma io non le ho mai chiesto perché.

il  mese scorso, ero a Parigi per lavoro, durante una delle nostre solite  conversazioni notturne via whatsup, non so nemmeno come o forse fu  l’_altra_ ad introdurre volutamente l’argomento, ma il discorso stranamente cadde  sulle “fantasie” che più ci eccitavano … mi chiese di descriverle la mia  preferita ed io le mandai una foto di una donna nuda con il tacco 12 …  mi rispose dicendo che lei il tacco 12 non lo aveva mai portato ma per  una sua foto nuda non c’era problema … me la inviò …
fino a quella  sera, per un tacito accordo fra noi, non si era mai scritto di sesso e  tanto meno ci era mai mandati della foto … questa era la prima volta in  assoluto che accadeva.

Nella foto non si vedeva il volto … solo il suo corpo nudo steso su letto in una stanza spoglia ... il volto volutamente “tagliato”

mi  chiesi perché … un sospetto … ci misi poco a capirlo … o meglio la  ricerca per immagini di Google ci mise meno di un secondo a spiegarmelo …

La  foto … quella foto … quella che mi aveva appena inviato, era  pubblicata su internet, in un "popolare" sito “open mind” di annunci  sessuali per “singoli/e”  e “scambisti” ... 
il profilo era quello di  una tizia senza volto con un nickname vagamente orientaleggiante, un  corpo senza volto … un corpo che io però avevo conosciuto bene …
di  foto ce n’erano altre … decisamente “porno” … da sola ed in compagnia …  sempre un corpo senza volto … ma per me sempre facilmente riconoscibile  ...
da un tatuaggio sul braccio ho riconosciuto persino uno dei suoi  partner (non il suo compagno ma un amico comune), con il quale, ho  scoperto poco dopo, aveva anche un altro profilo stavolta come coppia scambista nello  stesso sito di annunci ...

Premesso che io sono, per natura e  formazione culturale, una persona molto tollerante, che non giudico e  non voglio essere giudicato, secondo il principio che ognuno è libero di  fare della propria vita ciò che più gli aggrada purchè non invada la mia  sfera di libertà personale ... in questa facenda c'era comunque qualcosa  che mi "infastidiva" …

Mi "infastidiva" il fatto che, nelle sue confidenze, aveva sempre “omesso” questo suo lato “oscuro” … 
mi aveva fatto intendere che gli altri uomini che aveva "frequentato" erano “conoscenti” … un po’ come lo ero stato io all’inizio …
Ed  invece, a quanto pare, erano perfetti sconosciuti raccattati su un sito  “open mind” (come amano definirsi i membri di quella "comunità" per distinguersi  dagli ottusi come me ... questo più o meno quello che l'_altra_ mi ha dato come spiegazione della sua presenza lì)

Quando, due settimane dopo, io e  l'_altra_ ci siamo incontrati a cena non riuscivo più a vedere, nella donna che avevo di fronte, la persona  che avevo frequentato per due anni … 
non riuscivo a capire se la persona che stava di  fronte era ancora quella che aveva un volto oltre che un corpo, quella  che si confidava con me, quella che mi piaceva molto, quella che in  qualche modo per me era “unica” … oppure era quella con un corpo senza  volto che si offriva nel sito web assieme a migliaia di altre … tutte  corpi nudi senza volto … tutte uguali …

Quando le ho detto che avevo  scoperto il suo “segreto” lei mi ha risposto che ero stato solo un  cretino a voler indagare … potevo accontentarmi della sua foto e non  farmi troppe domande.

Quando le ho chiesto perché avesse omesso  di dirmi questo “piccolo” particolare della sua vita, mi ha risposto che  “il fatto che io e te abbiamo fatto sesso non ti dà il diritto di  sapere tutto di me …” 
Le ho fatto notare che, dal mio punto di vista e soprattutto non facendo io parte di quel "mondo", averlo  saputo forse mi avrebbe fatto fare delle considerazione diverse anche  solo dal punto di vista meramente “sanitario” ... purtroppo non credo che abbia colto il significato della frase ...

Quando le ho  chiesto cosa ero io per lei mi ha risposto “uno come gli altri … solo  che con te parlo … con gli altri ci scopo e basta … del resto l'ho fatto  anche con te ...”

mi sono limitato a rispondere che io di un corpo senza volto non so che farmene … 

da quella sera l’_altra_ non fa più parte della mia vita.


----------



## Moni (15 Giugno 2018)

Ho poco tempo 

Me leggo :

Tradito ripetutamente 

La amo ancora

Ma come cacchio fate ??

È ancora stai lì ? Se X soldi taccio se no davvero non capisco
Non dirmi figli


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2018)

...mi spiace........ma sai che mi da l'impressione di una persona non molto matura, più che altro approfittatrice. Vero che visti i presupposti non vi dovevate niente ma da come ne parli è lei che ha voluto portare la relazione su certi piani....e forse ha spostato gli orizzonti giusto perchè stava affrontando vite sessualmente diverse....
....ad essere benevoli magari aveva solo paura di perderti e adesso fa "la dura senza cuore"


----------



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho poco tempo
> 
> Me leggo :
> 
> ...


No, non è per le figlie (entrambe grandi) e forse nemmeno per i soldi (praticamente sono io a mantenere lei) ...

Il giorno che troverò la risposta alla tua domanda probabilmente me ne andrò ...


----------



## Moni (15 Giugno 2018)

Ho letto tutto
Mah
Senza parole 

Non sono una bigotta ma che solitudine che pochezza c'è in giro


----------



## Moni (15 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi spiace........ma sai che mi da l'impressione di una persona non molto matura, più che altro approfittatrice. Vero che visti i presupposti non vi dovevate niente ma da come ne parli è lei che ha voluto portare la relazione su certi piani....e forse ha spostato gli orizzonti giusto perchè stava affrontando vite sessualmente diverse....
> ....ad essere benevoli magari aveva solo paura di perderti e adesso fa "la dura senza cuore"


Caghetta ??


----------



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi spiace........ma sai che mi da l'impressione di una persona non molto matura, più che altro approfittatrice. Vero che visti i presupposti non vi dovevate niente ma da come ne parli è lei che ha voluto portare la relazione su certi piani....e forse ha spostato gli orizzonti giusto perchè stava affrontando vite sessualmente diverse....
> ....ad essere benevoli magari aveva solo paura di perderti e adesso fa "la dura senza cuore"


Non sei il primo a darmi questa spiegazione ... probabilmente è anche l'unica plausibile.


----------



## Moni (15 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi spiace........ma sai che mi da l'impressione di una persona non molto matura, più che altro approfittatrice. Vero che visti i presupposti non vi dovevate niente ma da come ne parli è lei che ha voluto portare la relazione su certi piani....e forse ha spostato gli orizzonti giusto perchè stava affrontando vite sessualmente diverse....
> ....ad essere benevoli magari aveva solo paura di perderti e adesso fa "la dura senza cuore"


Quoto
Credo sia molto sola comunque


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Caghetta ??


...inutile orgoglio.....



kikko64 ha detto:


> Non sei il primo a darmi questa spiegazione ... probabilmente è anche l'unica plausibile.


....la persona la conosci tu, magari è un'arpia senza cuore.....dalla sequenza dell'evoluzione da te descritta mi sembrava la più plausibile.....


----------



## insane (15 Giugno 2018)

Io.. boh.. lo sai che vai a letto con una che tradisce e ti fai problemi su quello che fa quando non sta con te? 

E riguardo il punto di vista "sanitario", dovrebbe essere la base per i traditori tutelare i propri ammenicoli a prescindere


----------



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....la persona la conosci tu, magari è un'arpia senza cuore.....dalla sequenza dell'evoluzione da te descritta mi sembrava la più plausibile.....


In tutto questo la cosa che che mi ha dato più "fastidio" è stata la mia incapacità di capire ... di intuire che lei mi stava solo usando ... ero una specie di "vibratore" per il suo cervello ... mi usava per stimolare la sua parte emotiva che, probabilmente, l'attività sessuale solamente fisica non le stimolava affatto ... o forse le servivo solamente per non rimanere sola ... perchè credo che quel tipo di rapporti lascino nelle persone che li praticano un vuoto cosmico ... 

Ecco ... con il senno di poi, valutando a mente fredda il nostro rapporto, posso dire che lei è probabilmente una persona fondamentalmente sola ... sola in un mondo di rapporti fisici anaffettivi e privi di empatia ... 
ed io forse rappresentavo la sua forma di "trasgressione" ... l'uomo che le parlava invece di scoparsela ... l'uomo che la faceva sentire una persona e non solo un oggetto sessuale ... l'uomo che in qualche modo le dimostrava affetto ed empatia ...
io non mi sono pentito di averla lasciata andare ... mi dispiace più per lei ...


----------



## kikko64 (15 Giugno 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Io.. boh.. lo sai che vai a letto con una che tradisce e ti fai problemi su quello che fa quando non sta con te?
> 
> E riguardo il punto di vista "sanitario", dovrebbe essere la base per i traditori tutelare i propri ammenicoli a prescindere


In estrema sintesi: Io non faccio e non voglio far parte di quel mondo e per come io concepisco i rapporti umani, se mi avesse detto all'inizio che scopare con me o con un'altro o con entrambi conteporaneamente per lei era la stessa medesima cosa, il nostro rapporto non sarebbe mai nemmeno cominciato.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Giugno 2018)

Che persona triste... mi dispiace non sei molto fortunato a leggerti.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2018)

*...*

Ciao [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] e ben riletto.. 

Sono un po' basito.. forse la mia ottica è improntata alla curiosità ed alla conoscenza, ma... 

È vero.. ti ha negato confidenze.. il perché lo saprà lei

Ma.. visto che hai scoperto.. Perché anziché vivere il tutto come una occasione per scoprire meglio la tua amica?

E anche scoprire Perché non ti ha parlato di questo suo lato?

Invece hai vissuto la cosa in senso recriminatorio.. allontanandola..

Era una amica, peraltro.. una confidente..

Mi chiedo il perché... E davvero non so darmi risposta

Perché?


----------



## insane (15 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In estrema sintesi: Io non faccio e non voglio far parte di quel mondo e per come io concepisco i rapporti umani, se mi avesse detto all'inizio che scopare con me o con un'altro o con entrambi conteporaneamente per lei era la stessa medesima cosa, il nostro rapporto non sarebbe mai nemmeno cominciato.


Non si smette mai di imparare dai


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] e ben riletto..
> 
> Sono un po' basito.. forse la mia ottica è improntata alla curiosità ed alla conoscenza, ma...
> 
> ...


A me risulta evidente 
Non è la collega con cui ti scambi confidenze . È qualcuno a cui tieni e che pensavi tenesse a te


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me risulta evidente
> Non è la collega con cui ti scambi confidenze . È qualcuno a cui tieni e che pensavi tenesse a te


Tenere a me significa dirmi TUTTO?

Anche quello che sono inidoneo ad accogliere?

La amica lo ha giudicato inidoneo ad accogliere questo tipo di confidenza

In retrospettiva, e col senno di poi, mi pare ci abbia preso in pieno

O no?

Sarebbe stata una bella occasione per smentirla con i fatti, questo si


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tenere a me significa dirmi TUTTO?
> 
> Anche quello che sono inidoneo ad accogliere?
> 
> ...


Ma se andiamo s letto insieme e capisci che io tengo a te, non mi nascondi che tu non sei quella di cui sono preso e soprattutto non mi nascondi cose che riguardano la tua intimità


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...inutile orgoglio.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....la persona la conosci tu, magari è un'arpia senza cuore.....dalla sequenza dell'evoluzione da te descritta mi sembrava la più plausibile.....


ecco io penso sia piu' jn classico caso da orgogliona 

kikko che dirti la tua ex amante evidentemente prefersce gestire i rapporti omettendo.
Non e' la sola ...miiii se ce n'e' di gente cosi

a me ne capito' uno che aveva omesso alcune cose che mi avrebbero predisposto a decisioni diverse rispetto al nostro rapporto.
Scoperto cio' l'ho mandato letteralmente a cagare omettendo il motivo per cui lo facevo, mi sono adeguata ( per lui)  al suo modo di agire.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tenere a me significa dirmi TUTTO?
> 
> Anche quello che sono inidoneo ad accogliere?
> 
> ...


guarda che e' del tutto inutile 

mi spiego soggetti come l amica di kikko ..usano perche' hanno bisogno costante di attenzioni 
quindi ors scopa con tizio e poi  si confida con caio ma nella sua mente tizio e caio sono oggetti non soggetti 

quindi dialogare con soggetti cosi vuol dire alimentare solo la loro necessita' di essere al centro

l amica di kikko trasformera'  uno degli amanti in un nuovo confidente stanne certo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se andiamo s letto insieme e capisci che io tengo a te, non mi nascondi che tu non sei quella di cui sono preso e soprattutto non mi nascondi cose che riguardano la tua intimità


Io credo di avere persone che tengono a me, ma non x questo possano volermi dire tutto di loro, della loro intimità o del loro modo di vivere la sessualità.

Io non ho mai chiesto ne preteso nulla, anche a una donna con cui avessi scopato ed alla quale voglio bene, circa le sue frequentazioni, le sue intimità, le sue inclinazioni

per voler bene non ho bisogno del curriculum aggiornato ogni 3 mesi, i miei parametri dell'affetto e del desiderio sono altri.

Almeno nella amicizia (e di amicizia, un tempo scopamicizia si starebbe parlando nel caso di Kikko), visto che non ci sono foglietti firmati in comune, mi piace ancora credere che il raccontarsi e lo spogliarsi con l'altro, nasca dalla libertà, e non da contratto.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> guarda che e' del tutto inutile
> 
> mi spiego soggetti come l amica di kikko ..usano perche' hanno bisogno costante di attenzioni
> quindi ors scopa con tizio e poi  si confida con caio ma nella sua mente tizio e caio sono oggetti non soggetti
> ...


Ma non solo dialogare, ma probabilmente anche scopare con certi soggetti/e alimenta la loro necessità di sentirsi fighi o fighe, e magari uscire dalla scopata pensando di averne scopato/a uno/a in più

Però io in ogni caso guardo a me, e se ci avessi scopato, qualcosa in fondo, avrò preso pure io.

La relazione amicale di Kikko non si fondava sulla esclusività, ma sulla libertà, e che la sua amica aveva varie relazioni sessuali/amicali era pure stato detto apertamente all'inizio

Che si era uno dei tanti .. mi pare evidente

Io sarò stato quello bravo a portarti a mangiare nel posticino sega e a parlarti di vino, ci sarà stato quello bravo a prenderti a cintolate nel culo dopo averti legata al letto, e quello bravo a portarti nel localino trasgressivo a improvvisare un'orgia con sconosciuti..

Non si può essere bravi in tutto, ne idonei ad ascoltare tutto


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo di avere persone che tengono a me, ma non x questo possano volermi dire tutto di loro, della loro intimità o del loro modo di vivere la sessualità.
> 
> Io non ho mai chiesto ne preteso nulla, anche a una donna con cui avessi scopato ed alla quale voglio bene, circa le sue frequentazioni, le sue intimità, le sue inclinazioni
> 
> ...


Io credo che i rapporti con le persosi qualunque natura siano devono essere sullo stesso piano. Nel momento in cui sono convinta di avere con te un certo tipo di rapporto e scopro che invece per te è tutt'altro E me lo hai nascosto capisco la delusione di Kikko,
Se capisci che per me fare sesso è importante e non è una ginnastica da letto, e capisci che non potrei vivere il sesso come lo vivo  tu, né tantomeno continuare s fare sesso con te se lo scoprissi e ometti queste cose mi stai semplicemente usando. 
E non so tu ma io odio essere usata
Lei ha usato kikko per la parte che gli mancava nei rapporti con gli altri. Altri che non erano interessati a quella parte approfittandosi del coinvolgimento di lui .


----------



## kikko64 (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non solo dialogare, ma probabilmente anche scopare con certi soggetti/e alimenta la loro necessità di sentirsi fighi o fighe, e magari uscire dalla scopata pensando di averne scopato/a uno/a in più
> 
> Però io in ogni caso guardo a me, e se ci avessi scopato, qualcosa in fondo, avrò preso pure io.
> 
> ...


In fin dei conti potresti avere ragione tu, se non fosse che io credo fermamente che lei abbia "omesso" l'informazione volontariamente e consapevolemente ...

Mi spiego meglio : io e lei ci conoscevamo da circa una decina d'anni quando lei cominciò a flirtare con me con il dichiarato intento di "venire a letto con me" (me lo disse esplicitamente). 
Per mesi io rifiutai le sue avances ancora convinto di poter salvare il mio matrimonio ... 
le dissi anche chiaramente che a me il sesso per il sesso non interessava ... che per fare sesso con un'altra persona io avevo bisogno che si instaurasse un, seppur minimo, legame affettivo ed empatico ... prima della tromabamicizia  doveva crearsi un legame empatico ...
Io credo che lei approffittò del periodo buio in cui mi ritrovai dopo qualche mese, per creare questa empatia ... io in quel momento avevo bisogno di una persona che mi stesse vicino, che mi aiutasse a "stare in piedi" e lei era lì, pronta a ricoprire quel ruolo ... io non so se quell'empatia era vera o fasulla ... potrei farvi leggere centinaia di messaggi whatsup che ci siamo scambiati e lasciare a voi il giudizio ... io la mia idea me la sono già fatta.
Certo è che quando la nostra "relazione" iniziò lei si preoccupò quasi subito di farmi sapere che lei si stancava facilmente degli "amanti" e quindi di non farmi illusioni sul fatto che la cosa fra noi sarebbe durata a lungo ... 
omise però di dirmi che gli "amanti" erano "contemporanei" e tanto meno mi disse che li trovava in un sito web, ben consapevole del fatto che, conoscendomi ormai bene, la cosa mi avrebbe fatto allontanare immediatamente !!  

Quello che per me rimane inspiegabile è perchè si sia comportata in questo modo ... 
cosa lei stesse cercando realmente nel nostro rapporto ... 
credo che queste rimarranno domande senza una risposta ...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che i rapporti con le persosi qualunque natura siano devono essere sullo stesso piano. Nel momento in cui sono convinta di avere con te un certo tipo di rapporto e scopro che invece per te è tutt'altro E me lo hai nascosto capisco la delusione di Kikko,Se capisci che per me fare sesso è importante e non è una ginnastica da letto, e capisci che non potrei vivere il sesso come lo vivo  tu, né tantomeno continuare s fare sesso con te se lo scoprissi e ometti queste cose mi stai semplicemente usando. E non so tu ma io odio essere usataLei ha usato kikko per la parte che gli mancava nei rapporti con gli altri. Altri che non erano interessati a quella parte approfittandosi del coinvolgimento di lui .


io posso decidere del mio piano, su come mi sento, su cosa posso portare io… apertamente, e con anche il piacere di portare più cose possibile di me

del piano dell'altro posso solo valutare… 

ma si ritorna ai debiti e ai crediti..

se io porto 100 e ricevo 2 a me va bene.. perché io ho portato 100 con il piacere di portare 100se ricevo 2 a me va bene.. vuol dire che l'altro non ha letto in me una persona a cui portare più di 2

e sicuramente nel futuro questo elemento inciderà e non pocoma quando ho portato 100 io sono stato bene a portare 100 

questo per dire che io non guardo quello che "mi viene restituito" ma cerco il piacere in quello che porto

la delusione… 

sai.. a me questa situazione ricorda assonanze paurose con la tragediona del Trilo quando restò deluso dal fatto che due stranazze (ciao @_Fiammetta_ ciao @_Cielo_ ) stavano serenamente interloquendo con @_Arcistufo_

Ipiani sono ovviamente completamente diversi, ma il meccanismo è esattamente quello, per me

p.s. io non odio essere usato, lo do per scontato

ripulendo dallo sporco il termine "uso" la mia attenzione è sulla cura di me nell'uso


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In fin dei conti potresti avere ragione tu, se non fosse che io credo fermamente che lei abbia "omesso" l'informazione volontariamente e consapevolemente ...
> 
> Mi spiego meglio : io e lei ci conoscevamo da circa una decina d'anni quando lei cominciò a flirtare con me con il dichiarato intento di "venire a letto con me" (me lo disse esplicitamente).
> Per mesi io rifiutai le sue avances ancora convinto di poter salvare il mio matrimonio ...
> ...


Kikko io comprendo… 

quello che io cerco di dire è cosa cercavi tu.. più che lei.. perché il TUO interesse sei Te STESSO

vedo che punti molto sull'aspetto "web" (sconosciuti incontrati in rete)

e mi sfugge cosa cambi dal cercare di scopare con TE

o cercare di scopare col direttore di banca tutto bellino e pettinato col cravattino 

sono sconosciuti anche loro… siamo tutti sconosciuti, dietro la maschera che indossiamo ogni giorno, e il primo sconosciuto come ben sai quanto me, molto spesso ci dorme accanto

quindi.. capisco la questione web ti colpisca particolarmente

ma nel web ci sono io (conosciuto?) ci sei tu (conosciuto?) c'è la tua amica col tacco 12 (conosciuta?)

e il direttore di banca con la tutina di pelle e il viso coperto..

siamo tutti sconosciuti..

cosa ti colpisce di questo aspetto "oscuro" del sito di annunci..???

lì dentro c'è gente che si incontra tutti i giorni… gente normale, non oscure entità provenienti da altri mondi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io posso decidere del mio piano, su come mi sento, su cosa posso portare io… apertamente, e con anche il piacere di portare più cose possibile di medel piano dell'altro posso solo valutare…
> 
> ma si ritorna ai debiti e ai crediti..
> 
> ...


Io posso dare 100 s tu puoi dare 2 e starmi benissimo se sei chiaro nel dormi che mi stai dando 2, Sr mi dichiari 100 e invece mi stai dando 50 e mi dichiari 100  non sei onesto con me. E a me non sta bene.
Sull’usare ripulito dello sporco condivido ma che sia chiaro s entrambi che è così 
Mi sembra chiaro che in questo caso la chiarezza da parte di lei sia stata proprio poco e il prendere solo ciò di cui aveva bisogno senza dichiararlo invece la parte predominante.
Un po’ come dichiarare che a casa non si scopa perché altrimenti l’altra non ci starebbe


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io posso dare 100 s tu puoi dare 2 e starmi benissimo se sei chiaro nel dormi che mi stai dando 2, Sr mi dichiari 100 e invece mi stai dando 50 e mi dichiari 100  non sei onesto con me. E a me non sta bene.
> Sull’usare ripulito dello sporco condivido ma che sia chiaro s entrambi che è così
> Mi sembra chiaro che in questo caso la chiarezza da parte di lei sia stata proprio poco e il prendere solo ciò di cui aveva bisogno senza dichiararlo invece la parte predominante.
> Un po’ come dichiarare che a casa non si scopa perché altrimenti l’altra non ci starebbe


Mah.. se io voglio scopare una, il desiderio è il mio, e faccio i conti col mio desiderio

parlare di quanto mi darebbe o mi darà l'altro, io lo vedo solo uno "spostare" il mio desiderio sulle spalle dell'altro

epperò ce ne sono altri, epperò poi riscopiamo, epperò poi starai zitta, epperò poi mi penserai...

e' tutto uno spostare sull'altro un desiderio proprio, che c'è

io penso al mio, di desiderio.. e al fatto che ci sia o ci sia stato

in fondo.. è quel che resta in mano a Kikko in questa storia, che è tutta roba sua

il suo desiderio di scopare con questa donna…  a prescindere da racconti promesse giuramenti o omissioni


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io posso decidere del mio piano, su come mi sento, su cosa posso portare io… apertamente, e con anche il piacere di portare più cose possibile di me
> 
> del piano dell'altro posso solo valutare…
> 
> ...



Si, capisco il tuo discorso sulla delusione.
E' quello che, dall'altra parte, porta a chiedere  "ma tu chi sei, e soprattutto cosa pretendi da me"?.

Diciamo che condivido in buona misura il tuo pensiero, a [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] (di cui ricordo bene la storia, ivi compreso quello che disse sulla sua amante) do' tutta la mia comprensione sul discorso della prevenzione. Cioè: se ho una certa promiscuità sessuale (tanto più in contemporanea) mi sentirei almeno in dovere di chiedere all'altro le idonee precauzioni. Su questo punto credo che lei abbia avuto poca cura. Per il resto, il suo stesso ruolo di amante non la faceva certamente tenuta a dare altre spiegazioni su chi frequentava, sul come, sul quando e sul perché.


----------



## kikko64 (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ....
> 
> cosa ti colpisce di questo aspetto "oscuro" del sito di annunci..???
> 
> lì dentro c'è gente che si incontra tutti i giorni… gente normale, non oscure entità provenienti da altri mondi


Sai cosa mi colpisce di più di quei "posti" (che prima io non conoscevo) ? 

la totale ed assoluta "uniformità" di chi li frequenta.

Tutti uguali ... solo corpi senza volto ... solo dettagli anatomici indistinguibili ... 

Mi piacerebbe capire alla fine quale sia il criterio di scelta ... uno/a vale l'altro/a ... 

forse il criterio è quello con cui si sceglie la palestra dove andare a fare presciistica ... alla fine si sceglie sempre quella più comoda da raggiungere ...

Sempre e solo di attività fisica si tratta ...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si, capisco il tuo discorso sulla delusione.
> E' quello che, dall'altra parte, porta a chiedere  "ma tu chi sei, e soprattutto cosa pretendi da me"?.
> 
> Diciamo che condivido in buona misura il tuo pensiero, a [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] (di cui ricordo bene la storia, ivi compreso quello che disse sulla sua amante) do' tutta la mia comprensione sul discorso della prevenzione. Cioè: se ho una certa promiscuità sessuale (tanto più in contemporanea) mi sentirei almeno in dovere di chiedere all'altro le idonee precauzioni. Su questo punto credo che lei abbia avuto poca cura. Per il resto, il suo stesso ruolo di amante non la faceva certamente tenuta a dare altre spiegazioni su chi frequentava, sul come, sul quando e sul perché.


I preservativi in farmacia ai maschi li vendono


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi colpisce di più di quei "posti" (che prima io non conoscevo) ?
> 
> la totale ed assoluta "uniformità" di chi li frequenta.
> 
> ...


Cosa cambierebbe, a mettere un volto? Sempre quella sarebbe la loro ricerca, in quel contesto. Non è però che se ho un interesse, quell'interesse debba falsarne altri.
Pensaci: anche tu, alla fine della fiera, sei entrato nella palestra più vicina. Poi avevi altri motivi, e va bene, ma non avevi nessun potere per sindacare i suoi. Secondo me, non è che perché lei ha queste frequentazioni, che devi leggere in chiave diversa quello che ti ha dato quando eravate insieme. Che senso ha l'esclusiva delle corna?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi colpisce di più di quei "posti" (che prima io non conoscevo) ?
> 
> la totale ed assoluta "uniformità" di chi li frequenta.
> 
> ...


Io ti propongo questa riflessione...

Tu hai avuto una amica, una donna.. con cui hai condiviso molto convintamente tante cose, sentendo in lei accoglienza (evidentemente) e dando lei ascolto

Una persona normale, con la propria vita, con cui ti sei trovato a cena molte volte

Ecco.. questa donna mette annunci su siti erotici, proponendosi come coppia in cerca di sesso con un uomo che non è il marito

Questo.. per dire che chi si ha di fronte si conosce solo in parte, ed è sempre così

Ma anche per dire che tu potevi chiedere, esplorare, chiedere direttamente alla persona con cui ti confidavi, magari introducendo un bel giorno un discorso sui siti di annunci, e mostrando interesse per quelle persone, per capire come vivono la cosa, come sono...

E invece hai preso distanza.... Ecco.... Questo dico


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I preservativi in farmacia ai maschi li vendono


Si. L'ho pensato anch'io. Però probabilmente li comprerei pure io.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I preservativi in farmacia ai maschi li vendono


Secondo me stai presupponendo un rapporto in cui due persone si vedono random e lo scopo è la scopata
Non mi sembra che questo sia un rapporto così 
Se io e te scopiamo una volta all’anno l ogni sei mesi e me restante tempo ognuno fa la sua vita e ci si sente raramente per messaggi di auguri o di altro genere , sono d’accordo con te
Diverso è se dimostri di tenerci a me, ti piaccio a punto che mi stai dietro finché non mi decido, vuoi le mie attenzioni le mie coccole e il confidarsi al di fuori dal sesso. Vediamo un rapporto un po’ diverso della trovata e via e poi scopro che mi hai mostrato il 10% di te credo che ho tutte le motivazioni per essere deluso e incazzato
Per i preservativi vale lo stesso discorso. Può arrivare anche il momento che di dedidera essere liberi di barriere ma ci vuole l’onedts di dirsi se si può fare. Se scopi con altri ho  diritto di sapere e di non correre rischi


----------



## Farabrutto (16 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se scopi con altri ho  diritto di sapere e di non correre rischi


Personalmente ritengo che sia meglio usarli sempre. Evitano di porsi domande, evitano di fare domande. Poi come abbiamo sentito nel TG di questi giorni con quel tale (nelle Marche mi pare) che in 9 anni ha infettato almeno 200 donne... C'è da stare attenti... Perché quelle duecento donne... Avranno molto probabilmente infettato qualcun'altro.
Donando abitualmente il sangue credo sia doveroso usarli. A meno che si sia certi di avere l'esclusiva con un partner... Ma chi è qui su questo forum, in veste di fedifrago o di tradito... Questa esclusiva non ce l'ha o non la concede.
Visto il caso di cui sopra è palese che oggi la gente scopa molto più di quanto dice, o comunque con più persone di quanto è disposto ad ammettere. Quindi il preservativo è secondo me "obbligatorio".



Inviato dal mio iPhone tilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io posso decidere del mio piano, su come mi sento, su cosa posso portare io… apertamente, e con anche il piacere di portare più cose possibile di me
> 
> del piano dell'altro posso solo valutare…
> 
> ...


 Mi fate un riassunto rapido? Sti giorni non ho tempo neanche per respirare


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che pochi qui dentro si ricordino di me … non scrivo da mesi, forse anni …
> La  mia storia è una come tante … tradito ripetutamente … Lei che mi urla  in faccia di non avermi mai amato nei 33 anni di relazione … Lei della  quale sono (probabilmente) ancora innamorato … Lei con la quale ancora  convivo come “separato in casa” … la peggiore condizione possibile.
> Perché io sia ancora e malgrado tutto in questa condizione non è però oggetto di questo scritto …
> è piuttosto la mia “storia” con l’_altra_ di cui vorrei raccontare … o meglio raccontarne l’epilogo …
> ...


Vabbé. Non sei speciale per nessuno. Che fai, cominci a cercarti un colpevole oppure iniziamo a lavorare per diventare Qualcuno devi essere guardato come se fosse l'ultimo uomo sulla terra?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto
> Mah
> Senza parole
> 
> Non sono una bigotta ma che solitudine che pochezza c'è in giro


Sicura di non essere una bigotta, vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In tutto questo la cosa che che mi ha dato più "fastidio" è stata la mia incapacità di capire ... di intuire che lei mi stava solo usando ... ero una specie di "vibratore" per il suo cervello ... mi usava per stimolare la sua parte emotiva che, probabilmente, l'attività sessuale solamente fisica non le stimolava affatto ... o forse le servivo solamente per non rimanere sola ... perchè credo che quel tipo di rapporti lascino nelle persone che li praticano un vuoto cosmico ...
> 
> Ecco ... con il senno di poi, valutando a mente fredda il nostro rapporto, posso dire che lei è probabilmente una persona fondamentalmente sola ... sola in un mondo di rapporti fisici anaffettivi e privi di empatia ...
> ed io forse rappresentavo la sua forma di "trasgressione" ... l'uomo che le parlava invece di scoparsela ... l'uomo che la faceva sentire una persona e non solo un oggetto sessuale ... l'uomo che in qualche modo le dimostrava affetto ed empatia ...
> io non mi sono pentito di averla lasciata andare ... mi dispiace più per lei ...


Ma la pianti coi teoremi. Tutto questo tuo anelare ad autoincapsularti dentro un ruolo: ero  l'amico, il trombamico, il confidente. Ma che cazzo vuol dire? Eri quello che eri e sei quello che sei. Al momento e sul momento. 
A me ste pippe cervellotiche degli automatismi incatenati mi fanno impazzire. Se mi ha detto così allora voleva *per forza *dire che... 
Secondo me ti sei semplicemente trovato ad avere a che fare con una che vive il momento per il momento e non sei stato in grado di stare al suo passo, perché eri troppo occupato a cercare la casella giusta da riempire invece di goderti il momento.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In fin dei conti potresti avere ragione tu, se non fosse che io credo fermamente che lei abbia "omesso" l'informazione volontariamente e consapevolemente ...
> 
> Mi spiego meglio : io e lei ci conoscevamo da circa una decina d'anni quando lei cominciò a flirtare con me con il dichiarato intento di "venire a letto con me" (me lo disse esplicitamente).
> Per mesi io rifiutai le sue avances ancora convinto di poter salvare il mio matrimonio ...
> ...


ma nulla e' una che piu' ce n'e' meglio e'
gli piacevi sicuramente e potevi entrare nell harem


----------



## Marjanna (16 Giugno 2018)

Ho letto la tua storia con tua moglie (scritta nel 2012), mi viene un pensiero relativo a questo nuovo topic... mi sembra che in questa storia tu sia andato incontro alla persona (lei ha deciso di non fare più sesso ma di parlare) e ti sia sentito tradito da quanto poi hai scoperto, privato di unicità. Ci trovo delle analogie in quello che hai vissuto con tua moglie (anche se si tratta di persone diverse, contesti diversi, ect) e che ora provi questo senso di "smarrimento", in qualche modo una forma di dolore da sorgenti simili.
Due donne, entrambe che ti hanno mentito, entrambe che hanno celato e omesso.
Due donne a cui non sono bastate le tue attenzioni, ma che hanno cercato relazioni di mero sesso, hanno cercato qualcosa che consideri "povero" rispetto a quello che davi tu. Tenti di capire cosa ci sia dentro quella ricerca perchè non la comprendi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che pochi qui dentro si ricordino di me … non scrivo da mesi, forse anni …
> La  mia storia è una come tante … tradito ripetutamente … Lei che mi urla  in faccia di non avermi mai amato nei 33 anni di relazione … Lei della  quale sono (probabilmente) ancora innamorato … Lei con la quale ancora  convivo come “separato in casa” … la peggiore condizione possibile.
> Perché io sia ancora e malgrado tutto in questa condizione non è però oggetto di questo scritto …
> è piuttosto la mia “storia” con l’_altra_ di cui vorrei raccontare … o meglio raccontarne l’epilogo …
> ...


 le tue necessità erano diverse dalle sue. Nonostante questo, lei poi cercava un dialogo forse perché aveva capito i tuoi bisogni


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me stai presupponendo un rapporto in cui due persone si vedono random e lo scopo è la scopata
> Non mi sembra che questo sia un rapporto così
> Se io e te scopiamo una volta all’anno l ogni sei mesi e me restante tempo ognuno fa la sua vita e ci si sente raramente per messaggi di auguri o di altro genere , sono d’accordo con te
> Diverso è se dimostri di tenerci a me, ti piaccio a punto che mi stai dietro finché non mi decido, vuoi le mie attenzioni le mie coccole e il confidarsi al di fuori dal sesso. Vediamo un rapporto un po’ diverso della trovata e via e poi scopro che mi hai mostrato il 10% di te credo che ho tutte le motivazioni per essere deluso e incazzato
> Per i preservativi vale lo stesso discorso. Può arrivare anche il momento che di dedidera essere liberi di barriere ma ci vuole l’onedts di dirsi se si può fare. Se scopi con altri ho  diritto di sapere e di non correre rischi


Magari voleva mostrare il 20% .. o il 30%

Magari ci ha provato..

Magari.. chiedendo lui la sua fantasia preferita, stava cercando un corridoio per parlargli di se

Che forse quella fantasia lei la aveva provata...

Spiegare lui cosa si prova.. come ci si sente

A volte.. si cercano corridoi... E si battono musate nel muro

Aprirsi costa

E talvolta si paga


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2018)

Kikko hai tutti i diritti di incazzarti.
Lei non so che tipo sia.
Qui (e pure tu) se non si fa quelli che trovano normale tutto si viene mal giudicati.
La cosa fa anche ridere perché la libertà è solo per i libertini che non devono essere giudicati, a chi invece cerca relazioni con un minimo di profondità e senza promiscuità viene tolta la libertà di pensare ed essere così se non accettando di essere definiti limitati.
Invece credo che lei ti abbia chiesto le tue fantasie per cercare di coinvolgerti. Evidentemente vuole osare, ma con un uomo protettivo spettatore e tu per lei saresti potuto essere quello o uno di quelli.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me stai presupponendo un rapporto in cui due persone si vedono random e lo scopo è la scopata
> Non mi sembra che questo sia un rapporto così
> Se io e te scopiamo una volta all’anno l ogni sei mesi e me restante tempo ognuno fa la sua vita e ci si sente raramente per messaggi di auguri o di altro genere , sono d’accordo con te
> Diverso è se dimostri di tenerci a me, ti piaccio a punto che mi stai dietro finché non mi decido, vuoi le mie attenzioni le mie coccole e il confidarsi al di fuori dal sesso. Vediamo un rapporto un po’ diverso della trovata e via e poi scopro che mi hai mostrato il 10% di te credo che ho tutte le motivazioni per essere deluso e incazzato
> Per i preservativi vale lo stesso discorso. Può arrivare anche il momento che di dedidera essere liberi di barriere ma ci vuole l’onedts di dirsi se si può fare. Se scopi con altri ho  diritto di sapere e di non correre rischi


Ti quoto per ogni intervento.
E capisco Kikko.
Se io intraprendo una relazione amorosa con una donna  in fin dei conti stabilisco un legame in cui condivido parti importanti di me, un legame che è al contempo attrazione erotica, amicizia e fiducia.
Ecco, qui sono mancate le ultime due cose.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia con tua moglie (scritta nel 2012), mi viene un pensiero relativo a questo nuovo topic... mi sembra che in questa storia tu sia andato incontro alla persona (lei ha deciso di non fare più sesso ma di parlare) e ti sia sentito tradito da quanto poi hai scoperto, privato di unicità. Ci trovo delle analogie in quello che hai vissuto con tua moglie (anche se si tratta di persone diverse, contesti diversi, ect) e che ora provi questo senso di "smarrimento", in qualche modo una forma di dolore da sorgenti simili.
> Due donne, entrambe che ti hanno mentito, entrambe che hanno celato e omesso.
> Due donne a cui non sono bastate le tue attenzioni, ma che hanno cercato relazioni di mero sesso, hanno cercato qualcosa che consideri "povero" rispetto a quello che davi tu. Tenti di capire cosa ci sia dentro quella ricerca perchè non la comprendi.


Due donne che hanno rifiutato la fusione, che hanno mantenuto le distanze, che hanno negato l'unicità del partner,  in pratica due donne non innamorate.
Capita.
Perché  Kikko sta cercando una donna da amare e da cui essere amato e trova al massimo sesso promiscuo.
Se ad altri può bastare ed è già tanto, per lui è insufficiente.
Comprensibile.
Ci saranno forse altre occasioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Due donne che hanno rifiutato la fusione, che hanno mantenuto le distanze, che hanno negato l'unicità del partner,  in pratica due donne non innamorate.
> Capita.
> Perché  Kikko sta cercando una donna da amare e da cui essere amato e trova al massimo sesso promiscuo.
> Se ad altri può bastare ed è già tanto, per lui è insufficiente.
> ...


Oppure sta cercando una storia di ruoli più che di persone. Capita pure quello.


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oppure sta cercando una storia di ruoli più che di persone. Capita pure quello.


Ma sarà anche che uno vada alla ricerca di qualcosa che, sotto una parvenza di ideale, in realtà serve a colmare un qualche vuoto.

Il fatto è che non mi pare che la tizia sia stata onesta, penso sia questo il cruccio di kikko, prima ancora delle sue presunte elucubrazioni. Cosi come anche la moglie.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Ma sarà anche che uno vada alla ricerca di qualcosa che, sotto una parvenza di ideale, in realtà serve a colmare un qualche vuoto.
> 
> Il fatto è che non mi pare che la tizia sia stata onesta, penso sia questo il cruccio di kikko, prima ancora delle sue presunte elucubrazioni. Cosi come anche la moglie.


Nelle relazioni non bisogna cercare l'onestà. Bisogna cercare gli equilibri che ti fanno stare bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nelle relazioni non bisogna cercare l'onestà. Bisogna cercare gli equilibri che ti fanno stare bene.


 il problema è quando salta fuori quel qualcosa che non ti fa star bene, anzi ci stai male. 
Non tutti son capaci scindere, alcuni si creano aspettive di un benessere unico (che l'altro prova solo per te) e reciproco.
Non è facile scoprire che manca l'unicita'.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema è quando salta fuori quel qualcosa che non ti fa star bene, anzi ci stai male.
> Non tutti son capaci scindere, alcuni si creano aspettive di un benessere unico (che l'altro prova solo per te) e reciproco.
> Non è facile scoprire che manca l'unicita'.


Io non credo che il problema sia l’unicità ma come questa non unicità viene vissuta.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema è quando salta fuori quel qualcosa che non ti fa star bene, anzi ci stai male.
> Non tutti son capaci scindere, alcuni si creano aspettive di un benessere unico (che l'altro prova solo per te) e reciproco.
> Non è facile scoprire che manca l'unicita'.


Sì ma la gente deve assestarsi. Tutti mentono quando fanno la ruota all'interno di un rapporto. Soprattutto se il rapporto non è continuativo. C'è sempre un filtro. Crearsi le paranoie su quella che può essere la vera essenza della persona che hai davanti per come ragiono io è una cazzata. La vera essenza della persona che hai davanti è importante nella misura in cui su quella persona ci costruisci un progetto. A me sembra che Kikko volesse un progetto a tutti i costi. Poi magari mi sbaglio. È una mia sensazione.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> In tutto questo la cosa che che mi ha dato più "fastidio" è stata la mia incapacità di capire ... di intuire che lei mi stava solo usando ... ero una specie di "vibratore" per il suo cervello ... mi usava per stimolare la sua parte emotiva che, probabilmente, l'attività sessuale solamente fisica non le stimolava affatto ... o forse le servivo solamente per non rimanere sola ... perchè credo che quel tipo di rapporti lascino nelle persone che li praticano un vuoto cosmico ...
> 
> Ecco ... con il senno di poi, valutando a mente fredda il nostro rapporto, posso dire che lei è probabilmente una persona fondamentalmente sola ... sola in un mondo di rapporti fisici anaffettivi e privi di empatia ...
> ed *io forse rappresentavo la sua forma di "trasgressione" ... l'uomo che le parlava invece di scoparsela ... l'uomo che la faceva sentire una persona e non solo un oggetto sessuale ... l'uomo che in qualche modo le dimostrava affetto ed empatia ...*
> io non mi sono pentito di averla lasciata andare ... mi dispiace più per lei ...


La cosa interessante è la tua definizione del tuo essere uomo tramite il confronto con lei. 

Leggendoti ho la sensazione che tu non sappia minimamente, in termini esperienziali, cosa possa significare avere molteplici e contemporanei rapporti. Che tu non conosca il mondo della promiscuità e che non solo non ti sia interessante ma che a priori non ti sia accettabile. 

Quindi è perfettamente inutile spiegare alcunchè a riguardo. 

Se non con i clichè del poverina, è sola, è anafettiva, è immatura o tutta la sequenza. 
Perchè ogni altra spiegazione ti parrebbe inverosimile. (e forse metterebbe in discussione la tua immagine di uomo come la descrivi). 

Al suo posto, neppure io ti avrei detto nulla di quella parte di me. 
Perchè non saresti stato in grado nè di accoglierla nè di contenerla. Non ne avresti avuto cura. 
E quindi non ne sarebbe valsa la pena, cercare comunanza con te a quel livello. 

Come lei, avrei stabilito dei confini relazionali, sarei stata con te dove con te c'era la possibilità di appagamento senza spingermi oltre. 
Ti avrei tenuto come un pezzo del puzzle. 
(e questo senza giudizio di valore di alcun tipo.)

Molto probabilmente ti avrei detto pure io "sei un cretino."
Tu non volevi una relazione con lei. Una relazione progettuale intendo. 
Ergo cosa volevi che ti condividesse? 
Ha condiviso quella che era funzionale alla relazione possibile fra di voi. 

Cosa volevi?
L'autenticità totale in una relazione parziale? 

Perchè mai avrebbe dovuto? 
Ti avrà dato autenticità nella parte che giocava con te. 
Nel vostro territorio comune. 

Mica è madre teresa di calcutta, non mi sembra da come la descrivi. 
E andare oltre sarebbe stato fare madre teresa. 

Ed in ogni caso, se ti dicessi che la promiscuità è un bel gioco? 
Che è divertente e appagante? 

Ci crederesti? Te ne faresti una ragione?
Ci crederesti se ti dicessi che la promiscuità non esclude l'esclusività, ma che anzi, in quella dimensione, convivono?

Saresti in grado di affrontare il discorso ascoltando un mondo che ti è sconosciuto senza pregiudizio? 

E ci crederesti se ti dicessi che la promiscuità non implica necessariamente un impedimento a relazioni come le intendi tu? (se le si vuole ovviamente, e solo con chi si vuole quel genere di relazione. E quel chi è un qualcuno che concepisce cose che, da come scrivi, tu non concepisci). 

Io sono stata promiscua. Adesso non lo sono (non come prima, per la precisione. Resto una promiscua, è una parte essenziale di me,). 
Ma solo perchè ne vale la pena. E perchè quella parte di me è vista riconosciuta e abbracciata in una relazione.

E ne è valsa raramente la pena. Meno delle dita di una mano. 

Se non ne valesse di nuovo la pena, io tornerei alla promiscuità. Che mi sembra da sempre un mondo lineare e concreto, rispetto al mondo del non ho interesse a stare con te ma ci sto lo stesso perchè non ho motivi per non starci. Oppure del "ti amo, ma quanto ti amo, ma se non sei come io ti voglio io per me, cambia o sarai responsabile della mia preoccupazione e del mio dolore", o cose affini....che mi sembra vadano molto di moda.

Quanto alla questione sanitaria, che secondo è quella su cui davvero vale la pena mettere il punto. 

Se non VI siete reciprocamente protetti dal punto di vista sanitario, siete entrambi responsabili. 
Dal mio punto di vista. 
(da promiscua, non ho mai capito la tensione al rischio, inutile e stupido, del non usare precauzioni sessuali...veramente. Come se un cazzo non incappucciato desse maggiore sincerità ad duna scopata...mah). 

Forse perchè la mia esperienza di vita non è nelle relazioni stabili e quindi per me il primo punto di valutazione di un qualsiasi partner, anche di una notte e via, è la sua attenzione alle precauzioni igienico sanitarie. 
Se non ne ha spontaneamente, per me neanche si apre il discorso. 

Perchè se non lo fa con me, non lo faceva neppure prima, neppure durante e neppure dopo. 
Quindi è una persona che mi espone a rischi senza averne consapevolezza. 


Mi auguro che abbiate usato precauzioni. In ogni caso. 
Prima di esami certificanti, io le userei con chiunque. 

In questo, però, sapendo la vita che faceva lei, salvo si faccia regolarmente esami e non è per niente escluso, visto che chi è promiscuo di solito a questa cosa ci presta grande attenzione, qui è stata stronza. 
Perchè sapendo della tua ingenuità a riguardo, avrebbe dovuto proteggerti. 

Se non ha chiesto a te esami o precauzioni, io se fossi in te un giretto ad un laboratorio di analisi lo farei. 
In ogni caso. 
Perchè se anche lei si controlla, ha dato per scontato che tu fossi controllato...e questo a me, al tuo posto, parlerebbe di superficialità a riguardo. 

Mi dispiace per la delusione, comunque. 

Quello che non capisco io, è cosa ti ha spinto a cercare di sapere cose che lei spontaneamente non ti ha detto. 
In fondo, tu sei innamorato di tua moglie, no?
cosa volevi da lei? 
Cosa ti ha spinto ad indagare?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa interessante è la tua definizione del tuo essere uomo tramite il confronto con lei.
> 
> Leggendoti ho la sensazione che tu non sappia minimamente, in termini esperienziali, cosa possa significare avere molteplici e contemporanei rapporti. Che tu non conosca il mondo della promiscuità e che non solo non ti sia interessante ma che a priori non ti sia accettabile.
> 
> ...


Hai appena fatto Madre Teresa di Calcutta :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai appena fatto Madre Teresa di Calcutta :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

avevo bisogno di punti per la santità


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa interessante è la tua definizione del tuo essere uomo tramite il confronto con lei.
> 
> Leggendoti ho la sensazione che tu non sappia minimamente, in termini esperienziali, cosa possa significare avere molteplici e contemporanei rapporti. Che tu non conosca il mondo della promiscuità e che non solo non ti sia interessante ma che a priori non ti sia accettabile.
> 
> ...


Ti quoto in toto

Purtroppo dobbiamo (dovremmo) tutti renderci conto, al di là dello specifico contesto, che trasmettiamo o NON trasmettiamo accoglienza, rispetto a certi temi (questo, come altri)

E la NON accoglienza che trasmettiamo si sente. Si percepisce

Ed è quello il confine oltre il quale il prossimo (dall'amico, al collega, al coniuge,  a che so io) NON ci mostrerà parti sue (se è furbo, se è un tordello forse si)

Ma quel confine lo si costruisce anche noi, anche e soprattutto noi, con le nostre espressioni, il nostro atteggiamento, le nostre smorfie..

è la trincea di noi.

E forse ci aprirò un 3d .. "la trincea di noi"

Così.. tanto per avere quei due tre commenti che diranno che non si è capito un cazzo


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> avevo bisogno di punti per la santità


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


>


Comunque, pensavo alla tua firma. 

Manca per la salute. 

In termini nutrizionali lo sperma fa bene. 
Pensando all'assorbimento classico. 

Contiene anche ormoni che fanno da antidepressivo. 

Fa bene anche per uso topico. Alla pelle.  :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nelle relazioni non bisogna cercare l'onestà. Bisogna cercare gli equilibri che ti fanno stare bene.


ci sta ma se non si trovano meglio dirsi ciao e voltare pagina.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti quoto in toto
> 
> Purtroppo dobbiamo (dovremmo) tutti renderci conto, al di là dello specifico contesto, che trasmettiamo o NON trasmettiamo accoglienza, rispetto a certi temi (questo, come altri)
> 
> ...


Ciao 

Io ho capito. 

Anche se non penso sia una trincea. 
E' semplicemente sapere chi si è, cosa si vuole da chi, e con chi si ha a che fare. 

Ogni parte non è condivisibile con chiunque. 
E sono tutte preziose allo stesso modo. 

Se si percepisce che l'altro non ne avrebbe cura non vedo perchè condividerle. 
A maggior ragione in una relazione con confini ben precisi. E con scopi ben precisi. 

Mah...mi sembra che aspettarsi questa benedetta sincerità in una relazione che di per sè non è sincera, perchè parziale e vincolata, sia più un ricercare conferme del proprio valore in termini assoluti. 

La sincerità ha un valore e un prezzo. 

Un uomo sposato, innamorato di sua moglie, non può pagare quel prezzo. 
Per costituzione. Inutile che pretenda quello che ha un valore gratis. Perchè mai?
Per i suoi begli occhi? 

Idem una donna eh. 

A uomini e donne così, gli si da quel che è funzionale a passar buon tempo insieme. 

Poi c'è la questione sanitaria. 
Ma basta il preservativo. Fondamentalmente.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Due donne che hanno rifiutato la fusione, che hanno mantenuto le distanze, che hanno negato l'unicità del partner,  in pratica due donne non innamorate.
> Capita.
> Perché  Kikko sta cercando una donna da amare e da cui essere amato e trova al massimo sesso promiscuo.
> Se ad altri può bastare ed è già tanto, per lui è insufficiente.
> ...


Il fatto è che la seconda non ci sarebbe neppure stata senza la prima (la moglie). Non credo, da quanto ci racconta Kikko, che se fosse stato single avrebbe mai cercato una corpo senza volto, un rapporto senza coinvolgimento profondo.
Sono ipotesi chiaramente, solo lui può dirci come stanno le cose, ma se così fosse vuol dire che il rapporto con la prima gli ha fatto prendere una percorso contro la sua natura, che poi è venuta fuori, perchè quel "deludente e mortificante" per altri avrebbe potuto essere "conturbante ed eccitante". Il problema di fondo è sempre la moglie.


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti quoto in toto
> 
> Purtroppo dobbiamo (dovremmo) tutti renderci conto, al di là dello specifico contesto, che trasmettiamo o NON trasmettiamo accoglienza, rispetto a certi temi (questo, come altri)
> 
> ...


Io non credo che qui il problema siano solo le trincee, piuttosto gli sguardi curiosi e spaventati oltre le trincee inconsapevolemte scavate: parte una pallottola e tu diventi cieco. No?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa interessante è la tua definizione del tuo essere uomo tramite il confronto con lei.
> 
> Leggendoti ho la sensazione che tu non sappia minimamente, in termini esperienziali, cosa possa significare avere molteplici e contemporanei rapporti. Che tu non conosca il mondo della promiscuità e che non solo non ti sia interessante ma che a priori non ti sia accettabile.
> 
> ...


Troppo lungo per non quotarne almeno 3/4
Se capisci che stai con un uomo che tiene a te nascondergli parti di te che sai che non accetterebbe è da stronzi. E scusami se non cerco altre spiegazioni. Come sempre mi limito ai fatti. 
Diverso è se il rApporto è tra due persone che stanno sullo stesso piano 
Tenersi una persona nascondendo parti che l’aktro Non condividendo cose che sappiamo che l’Ktro Non accetterebbe è da egoisti. Niente di male eh ! Ma i cretini non sono gli altri però


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Io ho capito.
> 
> ...


 Vivo in un altro pianeta e mi sa che ne sono contenta


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Troppo lungo per non quotarne almeno 3/4
> Se capisci che stai con un uomo che tiene a te nascondergli parti di te che sai che non accetterebbe è da stronzi. E scusami se non cerco altre spiegazioni. Come sempre mi limito ai fatti.
> Diverso è se il rApporto è tra due persone che stanno sullo stesso piano
> Tenersi una persona nascondendo parti che l’aktro Non condividendo cose che sappiamo che l’Ktro Non accetterebbe è da egoisti. Niente di male eh ! Ma i cretini non sono gli altri però


NonZiCapisce


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Comunque, pensavo alla tua firma.
> 
> Manca per la salute.
> 
> ...


 manca anche * per la santità* 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> ci sta ma se non si trovano meglio dirsi ciao e voltare pagina.


Manco li ha mai cercati secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Troppo lungo per non quotarne almeno 3/4
> Se capisci che stai con un uomo che tiene a te nascondergli parti di te che sai che non accetterebbe è da stronzi. E scusami se non cerco altre spiegazioni. Come sempre mi limito ai fatti.
> Diverso è se il rApporto è tra due persone che stanno sullo stesso piano
> Tenersi una persona nascondendo parti che l’aktro Non condividendo cose che sappiamo che l’Ktro Non accetterebbe è da egoisti. Niente di male eh ! Ma i cretini non sono gli altri però


Che ci tiene a te cosa significa?

La relazione in questo caso non era una relazione in cui era giocato il tenersi per mano. Il camminare insieme. 
Era una relazione a comparti stagni. 

Lui è un uomo innamorato di sua moglie. Che in questa relazione ricercava cose in bilanciamento. 
Mica c'era un progetto. Mica c'era un investimento. 

Era una relazione sospesa in un ambito particolare. 

Tacere cose di sè certo che è egoismo. 
Ma questo non significa che svendersi sia altruista. 

E dare parti di cui l'altro non avrebbe cura è svendersi alla ricerca di...buh...la prima cosa che mi viene in mente è accettazione. 

Per quello che ricordo, questa era una relazione egoista e autocentrata da parte di entrambi. 
Ognuno di loro cercava le proprie compensazioni. 

Io non vedo motivo, in questa relazione specifica, del racconto totale di sè. 

Io, ovviamente. 
G. sa molto di me. Per entrare nel personale. 
E io so molto di lui. 

Ma. La nostra non è una relazione in cui lui è innamorato di sua moglie e non è in grado di lasciarla.

Se G. avesse una moglie, la nostra relazione non avrebbe spazio di realizzazione. E le cose che sa di me non le saprebbe perchè non lo riguarderebbero. 

A lui riguarderebbe l'autenticità di quella che porto a lui. 

Mi sto riuscendo a spiegare?

Quello che trovo non stronzo e basta, ma anche superficiale e incosciente, ma da parte di entrambi, è mettersi in una relazione di questo tipo senza usare precauzioni sanitarie. 
Perchè questa è una relazione a termine. 

La salute te la porti appresso.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> manca anche * per la santità*
> 
> Manco li ha mai cercati secondo me.


Per quella ci si inginocchia


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vivo in un altro pianeta e mi sa che ne sono contenta


E io sono contenta per te, se sei contenta di vivere nel pianeta in cui vivi 

Non penso che sia una "guerra" o una "competizione" fra pianeti. 

L'importante è sapere del proprio pianeta e non passare la vita a volerlo validare usando gli altri pianeti come contraltare o volendoli simili al proprio. 
Sarebbe un gran spreco di tempo. Per tutti. 

Di base c'è che, se non si è mai stati in un posto, o lo si vuole davvero comprendere e ci si va armati di curiosità oppure leggere la guida del lonely planet non serve se non per farsi una idea che riguarda le proprie idee. 

Non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che ci tiene a te cosa significa?
> 
> La relazione in questo caso non era una relazione in cui era giocato il tenersi per mano. Il camminare insieme.
> Era una relazione a comparti stagni.
> ...


Non so tu ma io non tengo solo a chi tengo per mano, passeggio insieme o faccio progetti 
Si parla di avere cura di se senza avere cura dell’altro e di cosa sente e prova. 
Non devo amarti o fare progetti 
Se vivo in un certo modo e so che tu non vorresti un’intimità con me se lo sapessi evito di frequentarti , passare serate abbracciata con te, scopare con te per pura soddisfazione mia.
Non è che visto che l’aktro è sposato merita meno rispetto o cura. Poi certo che se per te (generico) il sesso è ginnastica probabilmente non hai la sensibilità per capire che c’e ayakcun altro che non lo vive così (e ti rende partecipe di questo) direi che il cretino non sono io 
A me sembra così evidente che davvero non riesco a spiegarlo .


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche se non penso sia una trincea.
> E' semplicemente sapere chi si è, cosa si vuole da chi, e con chi si ha a che fare.


È su quel "sapere chi si è"  che, visti gli "sguardi curiosi" che segnala  [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION] (vedi sotto) nutro parecchi dubbi

E le trincee del sé, molto spesso più che "sapere chi si è" segnalano paura del vedere oltre quel poco o tanto che si sa o si è deciso di essere



isabel ha detto:


> Io non credo che qui il problema siano solo le trincee, piuttosto gli sguardi curiosi e spaventati oltre le trincee inconsapevolemte scavate: parte una pallottola e tu diventi cieco. No?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io sono contenta per te, se sei contenta di vivere nel pianeta in cui vivi
> 
> Non penso che sia una "guerra" o una "competizione" fra pianeti.
> 
> ...


Concordo assolutamente
Infatti se capisco che non vivi nel mio pianeta rispetto la sua scelta ma non ti nascondo dove vivo io perché mi fa comodo 
Solo questo
Si tratta di onestà 
La curiosità non c’entra nulla. Posso essere curiosa e non condividere.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È su quel "sapere chi si è"  che, visti gli "sguardi curiosi" che segnala  [MENTION=3470]isabel[/MENTION] (vedi sotto) nutro parecchi dubbi
> 
> E le trincee del sé, molto spesso più che "sapere chi si è" segnalano paura del vedere oltre quel poco o tanto che si sa o si è deciso di essere


La paura può anche essere totale disinteresse 
Non è che se non mi butto con il paracadute ho per forza paura , puo anche farmi schifo o non interessarmi


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Io non credo che qui il problema siano solo le trincee, piuttosto gli sguardi curiosi e spaventati oltre le trincee inconsapevolemte scavate: parte una pallottola e tu diventi cieco. No?


Certo.. le trincee sono un problema quando si vuol guardarci fuori... 

Diversamente mi prendo la foto che ho ricevuto, mi faccio un sorriso.. e mi addormento sereno dentro le mie trincee.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io sono contenta per te, se sei contenta di vivere nel pianeta in cui vivi
> 
> Non penso che sia una "guerra" o una "competizione" fra pianeti.
> 
> ...


Ma tutti fanno la guerra fra pianeti. È un problema di sicurezza in noi stessi. Si porta la guerra in casa d'altri per non doverla combattere sui propri confini. Le persone che hanno sufficiente sicurezza in se stessi per mettersi in discussione davvero solo pochissime


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La paura può anche essere totale disinteresse
> Non è che se non mi butto con il paracadute ho per forza paura , puo anche farmi schifo o non interessarmi


Se fosse stato totale disinteresse, la ricerca Google della foto non sarebbe mai partita

Qualche culo e qualche tetta qualche volta (poche) l'hanno mandata anche a un coglione come me

Ma non è che ho cercato su Google

Ho ringraziato

Qualche volta mi sono segato

Qualche volta ho fatto in modo non accadesse più

Io sto nel.mio


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo.. le trincee sono un problema quando si vuol guardarci fuori...
> 
> Diversamente mi prendo la foto che ho ricevuto, mi faccio un sorriso.. e mi addormento sereno dentro le mie trincee.


Esattamente nel ricercare quella foto io individuo un interesse di lui...che però più che interesse, chiamerei sospetto.
Hai detto bene, poteva addormentarsi in trincea abbracciato alla foto di lei (tra l'altro da vero soldato). 
Perché non l'ha fatto?


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so tu ma io non tengo solo a chi tengo per mano, passeggio insieme o faccio progetti
> Si parla di avere cura di se senza avere cura dell’altro e di cosa sente e prova.
> Non devo amarti o fare progetti
> Se vivo in un certo modo e so che tu non vorresti un’intimità con me se lo sapessi evito di frequentarti , passare serate abbracciata con te, scopare con te per pura soddisfazione mia.
> ...


Tener per mano significa condividere una completezza. 

Ed è un qualcosa che a mio parere è riservato a chi ne vale la pena. 
E ne vale la pena perchè a sua volta condivide completezza. 

Io invece ho sempre pensato che chi sono io lo condivido con chi sa ascoltare e accogliere. 

Seguendo il tuo discorso non dovrei avere frequentazioni con colleghi di lavoro, che non sanno nulla dell'essenzialità di me. Oppure non dovrei aver a che fare con persone che non sanno chi sono in profodità.

E invece semplicemente quello che do lo do perchè sono sincera in quel dare ma è un dare proporzionato a chi c'è dall'altra parte. 
E se mi dimostra che alcune cose non le sa ricevere, non gliele do. 

Non gli interessano e non c'è investimento che vada oltre i momenti che passiamo insieme. 
Faccio attenzione ad esserci in quei momenti. 

tutto il resto sono cazzi miei. 
Come il fatto che potrei essere impegnata invece che promiscua. 

E' lo stesso discorso. 
Al mio amante non parlavo del mio compagno, della vita che conducevo con lui e delle difficoltà che avevo con lui.
Per rispetto e cura innanzitutto di me. 
Poi del mio compagno. 
E poi anche del mio amante che era lì non per essere il contenitore di parti della mia vita in cui lui non esisteva. 

Usi sempre la questione del sesso come ginnastica. 
Eppure...non è mai solo ginnastica. 
Come non lo è la masturbazione.

Certo è che ci sono diversi livelli di condivisione nella comunicazione sessuale. 

Con qualcuno si parla del calcio in tv, con altri si fanno discorsi sui grandi sistemi della vita, con altri ci si confida su ciò che soffrire e fa stare bene. 
Sono relazioni e interazioni diverse. 

Ma non è che una è meno vera dell'altra. 

Credo sia ingannevole il bisogno di una autenticità assoluta come conferma del proprio valore, invece. 
Ma questa è una questione che riguarda più il rapporto con se stessi che il rapporto con l'altro. 

E se l'altro è mezzo e strumento per confermare il proprio valore relazionale, ecco, allora il sesso diventa questione collaterale. 

E, a me pare, che questa relazione avesse per entrambi la funzione di confermare valore. 
Lei a modo suo.
Lui a modo suo. 

E niente di male, oh.
Basta saperlo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se fosse stato totale disinteresse, la ricerca Google della foto non sarebbe mai partita
> 
> Qualche culo e qualche tetta qualche volta (poche) l'hanno mandata anche a un coglione come me
> 
> ...


Se è andato a cercare forse era evidente che non fosse qualcosa di dedicato
Quakche foto l’ho mandata anche io ma era un gioco esclusivo fatto per l’aktro
Sarò romantica anche in queste cose ma mi piace pensare che quella foto l’ho scattata per te e fine. Se quella foto fa parte di un book che ho condiviso con  altri diventa per me la stessa cosa che averti mandato la foto di una rivista porno. Io o un’altra non fa differenza


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Esattamente nel ricercare quella foto io individuo un interesse di lui...che però più che interesse, chiamerei sospetto.
> Hai detto bene, poteva addormentarsi in trincea abbracciato alla foto di lei (tra l'altro da vero soldato).
> Perché non l'ha fatto?


Per non farsi pigliare per il culo?
Ma davvero non è evidente?


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente
> Infatti se capisco che non vivi nel mio pianeta rispetto la sua scelta ma non ti nascondo dove vivo io perché mi fa comodo
> Solo questo
> Si tratta di onestà
> La curiosità non c’entra nulla. Posso essere curiosa e non condividere.


Ma se sei interessato al mio pianeta per quel che riguarda le grandi città, perchè mai dovrei mettermi a parlarti dei bellissimi borghi agricoli che stanon di là?

tu sei qui per le grandi città. 
E fin quando mi va bene, quelle ti faccio visitare. 

E il fatto che tu visiti solo quelle, non significa però che poi, quando ci salutiamo, io torno al mio borghetto e ci passo del buon tempo in compagnia di chi come me gradisce quel borghetto. 

E non significa neanche che mentre ero con te nelle grandi città, non mi piacesse e non fossi entusiasta di mostrartele.

Mah...a me pare una questione di ospitalità.

Se invito un vegano a cena, mica gli preparo la grigliata di carne, no?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Esattamente nel ricercare quella foto io individuo un interesse di lui...che però più che interesse, chiamerei sospetto.
> Hai detto bene, poteva addormentarsi in trincea abbracciato alla foto di lei (tra l'altro da vero soldato).
> Perché non l'ha fatto?


Eh..bella domanda.. non lo so 

Ha espresso una fantasia

La sua amica lo ha soddisfatto.. più di così...

E invece.. ci sono sempre cose OLTRE la fantasia.. a quanto pare

E si esce dalla trincea


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tener per mano significa condividere una completezza.
> 
> Ed è un qualcosa che a mio parere è riservato a chi ne vale la pena.
> E ne vale la pena perchè a sua volta condivide completezza.
> ...


Ma come fai a paragonare un collega con uno con cui dividi l’intimità e quando la parte che stai nascondendo riguarda proprio l’intimita? 
Io non racconto a chi non condivide con me la sfera sessuale il mio modo di vivere ma il sesso ma se ho intenzionei invece di dividerla voglio che sia chiaro per l’aktro il significato che do io e che mi sia chiaro il suo di significato. 
E se ti è chiaro che non verrei con te (esempio) se ti scopassi  un’intera squadra di calcio o facessi film porno o che ne so e me lo nascondi ho tutto il diritto di pensare che sei uno stronzo.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è andato a cercare forse era evidente che non fosse qualcosa di dedicato
> Quakche foto l’ho mandata anche io ma era un gioco esclusivo fatto per l’aktro
> Sarò romantica anche in queste cose ma mi piace pensare che quella foto l’ho scattata per te e fine. Se quella foto fa parte di un book che ho condiviso con  altri diventa per me la stessa cosa che averti mandato la foto di una rivista porno. Io o un’altra non fa differenza


O forse era evidente che dietro "una fantasia" ci sono altre matrioske

Però vedi.. sempre spostare sull'altra

Sempre

Io partirei da ME

E mi chiederei del fatto che ho espresso una fantasia 

E l'ho visto soddisfatta immediatamente dalla mia amica

E se io presumo di conoscermi e di sapere chi sono, ringrazio ,mi sego, una pasticchina per la pressione e vado a nanna


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tutti fanno la guerra fra pianeti. È un problema di sicurezza in noi stessi. Si porta la guerra in casa d'altri per non doverla combattere sui propri confini. Le persone che hanno sufficiente sicurezza in se stessi per mettersi in discussione davvero solo pochissime


Mi vengono in mente gli italiani che se ne vanno in Asia e vogliono mangiare dei buonissimi spaghetti al ragù.
Ma stai in Italia, no? 

Cazzo vai in Asia per mangiare il ragù?
Assaggia quel c'è. 

Oppure sii consapevole che sei in Asia ma per te ci sono solo ristoranti internazionali. 
E il ragù non sarà mai quello italiano. 
E il fatto che tu sei in Asia e mangi internazionale, non è aver mangiato cibo asiatico. 
Che va benissimo. Basta che non ti metti in testa di voler andar per l'Asia per davvero. 


E non rompere i coglioni, più che altro. :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma se sei interessato al mio pianeta per quel che riguarda le grandi città, perchè mai dovrei mettermi a parlarti dei bellissimi borghi agricoli che stanon di là?
> 
> tu sei qui per le grandi città.
> E fin quando mi va bene, quelle ti faccio visitare.
> ...


No ma non fai finta di essere vegana

Per l’esempio dei pianeti me ne parli per darmi la visione di intero di quello che ti piace e lasci a me la decisione se pur essendo in un pianeta diverso mi va di condividere altre cose con te


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi vengono in mente gli italiani che se ne vanno in Asia e vogliono mangiare dei buonissimi spaghetti al ragù.
> Ma stai in Italia, no?
> 
> Cazzo vai in Asia per mangiare il ragù?
> ...


Normalmente chi fa Madre Teresa di Calcutta è una calamita per le rotture di coglioni


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per non farsi pigliare per il culo?
> Ma davvero non è evidente?


Forse io ho capito male. Che lei avesse altre relazioni con una certa regolarità, lui lo sapeva? Oppure lei "dichiarava" una relazione esclusiva con lui? Il problema della foto...è l'assenza del viso? Io ho foto, mai diffuse sul web, mai rintracciabili sul web, in cui il viso è assente...se domani io mandassi a lui una di queste foto (che ho fatto per altri) lui si sentirebbe meno preso in giro, secondo te?


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fai a paragonare un collega con uno con cui dividi l’intimità e quando la parte che stai nascondendo riguarda proprio l’intimita?
> Io non racconto a chi non condivide con me la sfera sessuale il mio modo di vivere ma il sesso ma se ho intenzionei invece di dividerla voglio che sia chiaro per l’aktro il significato che do io e che mi sia chiaro il suo di significato.
> E se ti è chiaro che non verrei con te (esempio) se ti scopassi  un’intera squadra di calcio o facessi film porno o che ne so e me lo nascondi ho tutto il diritto di pensare che sei uno stronzo.


Quindi, girandola, da impegnata io per essere onesta avrei dovuto condividere col mio amante l'intimità che condividevo col mio ex compagno? 

E non è tanto il giudizio di stronzo a stupirmi eh. 
Ci sta. 
E ognuno ne da una sua definizione. 

Quello che mi stupisce è che una relazione parziale ambisca alla totalità.
Come non riuscire ad accettare che la parzialità è parzialità. 

E che più che altro la totalità è un percorso consapevole, intenzionale e condiviso, mano nella mano. Quotidiano. 
E riguarda una progettualità comune.

In questa relazione non c'era semplicemente spazio per tutta una serie di parti. 
E ognuno dei due ha deciso cosa tacere di sè all'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O forse era evidente che dietro "una fantasia" ci sono altre matrioske
> 
> Però vedi.. sempre spostare sull'altra
> 
> ...


Non ha soddisfatto una tua fantasia, ti ha fatto credere di averlo fatto. 
Poi se a te basta va benissimo. Io mi sentirei presa per il culo. Se mi masturbo davanti a una foto che hai fatto per me perché penso a te che la scatti pensandomi e scopro che ci si sono masturbate altre 10 donne mi si secca (giusto per essere fine) 
Soddisfo una fantasia nel momento in cui lo faccio per te
O almeno questa è la mia idea di soddisfare una fantasia


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ma non fai finta di essere vegana
> 
> Per l’esempio dei pianeti me ne parli per darmi la visione di intero di quello che ti piace e lasci a me la decisione se pur essendo in un pianeta diverso mi va di condividere altre cose con te


Chiaro. Ma oltre il grido che va tanto di moda di onestà onestà, c'è un cazzo di motivo reale per il quale io dovrei uscire con una persona pesante, ingessata nelle dinamiche dei ruoli che magari però Fisicamente mi piace e con cui sto iniziando a vedere che aria potrebbe tirare, E devo subito mettere le cose in chiaro invece di agire in maniera più intelligente?
Probabilmente la nostra amica su kikko ci hai nutrito delle speranze, almeno all'inizio, salvo poi allentare quando ha capito che tutta sta rigidità nel cervello non faceva bene alla sua esistenza.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Forse io ho capito male. Che lei avesse altre relazioni con una certa regolarità, lui lo sapeva? Oppure lei "dichiarava" una relazione esclusiva con lui? Il problema della foto...è l'assenza del viso? Io ho foto, mai diffuse sul web, mai rintracciabili sul web, in cui il viso è assente...se domani io mandassi a lui una di queste foto (che ho fatto per altri) lui si sentirebbe meno preso in giro, secondo te?


Lui non lo so
Io mi sentirei presa per il culo uguale 
Ma giochiamo a giochi diversi probabilmente quindi difficile capirsi


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ha soddisfatto una tua fantasia, ti ha fatto credere di averlo fatto.
> Poi se a te basta va benissimo. Io mi sentirei presa per il culo. Se mi masturbo davanti a una foto che hai fatto per me perché penso a te che la scatti pensandomi e scopro che ci si sono masturbate altre 10 donne mi si secca (giusto per essere fine)
> Soddisfo una fantasia nel momento in cui lo faccio per te
> O almeno questa è la mia idea di soddisfare una fantasia


SI quale è il guaio? 

Che quella fantasia.. nella testa di Kikko, io temo che la poteva soddisfare un tegamaccio di donna

E quando la SUA fantasia la ha soddisfatta, kikko ha "scoperto" che nella sua mentalità aveva una fantasia per una donna che per lui era un tegame 

E è andato a cercare il tegame in rete

E lo ha trovato


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Io non so cosa pensa Kikko
Per quel che mi riguarda non ho mai chiesto esclusività in un rapporto extra ne mi è mai stato chiesto 
Ma per me giusto o sbagliato che sia , non esclusività non vuol dire cercare random e ovunque qualcuno con cui scopare .
E non per un  giudizio ma semplicemente perché mi piacerebbe dividere parti importanti di me con qualcuno che vive le cose come le vivo io


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ma non fai finta di essere vegana
> 
> Per l’esempio dei pianeti me ne parli per darmi la visione di intero di quello che ti piace e lasci a me la decisione se pur essendo in un pianeta diverso mi va di condividere altre cose con te


Il vegano è lui 

E riguardo ai pianeti la questione è uguale. 

Questa relazione è iniziata escludendo parti consistenti. 
Centrata unicamente, a quanto pare, sulla presenza a tempo determinato. 

Si trovavano, scopavano e poi ognuno tornava alla sua vita. 
Fine. 

Poi hanno iniziato a spostarsi da lì. Lei ha chiesto e lui ha accettato. 

Ad un certo punto, lui senza permesso, ha indagato ulteriormente. (io a riguardo gli avrei fatto il pelo e il contropelo, Non erano cazzi suoi. Non è che infilarmelo regolarmente ti da automaticamente accesso a me. Sono io a darti l'accesso e perfavore e grazie.). 

Questo in sintesi. 

Ed è successo quello che capita spesso quando ci si conosce meglio, si resta delusi da quello che CI SI ASPETTAVA dell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> SI quale è il guaio?
> 
> Che quella fantasia.. nella testa di Kikko, io temo che la poteva soddisfare un tegamaccio di donna
> 
> ...


 Può essere ma ho i miei dubbi


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Normalmente chi fa Madre Teresa di Calcutta è una calamita per le rotture di coglioni


E' vero


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere ma ho i miei dubbi


Ne conosco più di uno di maschi che hanno fantasie "pericolose" e quando trovano quella che le soddisfa, pestano la.merda


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il vegano è lui
> 
> E riguardo ai pianeti la questione è uguale.
> 
> ...


Appunto. Quindi ha tutti i buoni motivi per essere deluso da qualcuno che ha preso sapendo che non avrebbe preso se si fosse mostrata per quello che eri.
Senza permesso?  Mi pigli per il culo e devo chiederti il permesso per verificare? 
Guarda io sono per il non controllo in generale ma se solo vagamente percepisco che mi pigli per il culo mi sento strautotizzats ad indagare.


Non ci capiremo mai eh ?ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ne conosco più di uno di maschi che hanno fantasie "pericolose" e quando trovano quella che le soddisfa, pestano la.merda


Maschi o femmine non faccio distinzione
Se la fantasia è una tua foto per me, Non soddisfi la mia fantasia con una foto per tutti. In questo caso sarei ben lieta di aver pestato una merda almeno ho capito con chi ho a che fare


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. Quindi ha tutti i buoni motivi per essere deluso da qualcuno che ha preso sapendo che non avrebbe preso se si fosse mostrata per quello che eri.
> Senza permesso?  Mi pigli per il culo e devo chiederti il permesso per verificare?
> Guarda io sono per il non controllo in generale ma se solo vagamente percepisco che mi pigli per il culo mi sento strautotizzats ad indagare.
> 
> ...



Lui era vegano. Lei gli ha servito una cena di verdure. 
Che a lei piacevano. Fine. 

Ma perchè preso per il culo?

Se non ho capito male la loro era una relazione che non comprendeva esclusività, che non prevedeva compartecipazione di altre parti della vita. 

Era una relazione confinata in alcuni spazi. Che si aprivano e si chiudevano alla bisogna di entrambi. 

NOn vedo la presa per il culo. 

E ti ripropongo la domanda. 
Non avendo io col mio amante condiviso riguardo la mia intimità col mio ex compagno, ho preso per il culo il mio amante?


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui non lo so
> Io mi sentirei presa per il culo uguale
> Ma giochiamo a giochi diversi probabilmente quindi difficile capirsi


Non potresti sentirti presa per il culo, perché non lo sapresti (questo è un fatto).
La mia foto, per te, sarebbe per te.
Mi piacerebbe capire, usando la metafora introdotta da Skorpio, cosa abbia sospinto lui ad "uscire dalla trincea"; perché per me, non è evidente.
Se uno mi manda una foto (osè o meno) io non la cerco da nessuna parte, non so se mi spiego. 

Io non gioco


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Maschi o femmine non faccio distinzione
> Se la fantasia è una tua foto per me, Non soddisfi la mia fantasia con una foto per tutti. In questo caso sarei ben lieta di aver pestato una merda almeno ho capito con chi ho a che fare


Ma la merda è roba tua, .. 

Se io ti dico che ho la fantasia di una che viene e mi piscia in bocca, e tu mi pisci in bocca, poi io a sera torno a casa con la fantasia soddisfatta

Forse...

Oppure dico: epperò Nocciola eccheccazzo.. ma pensa tu..ma vuoi vedere che quel tegamone reale... 

È necessario sapere di SE

E sull'indagare di Kikko, fossi in lui, penserei una estate intera

Altro che fantasie


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lui era vegano. Lei gli ha servito una cena di verdure.
> Che a lei piacevano. Fine.
> 
> Ma perchè preso per il culo?
> ...


Ma cosa c’entra l’ex compagno?
Ci mancherebbe che confividi con l’amante cosa fai a letto con il tuo compagno. 
Non lo farei mai e non vorrei che fosse fatto dal mio amante 

Tornando al vegano. Ti servo la cena vegana e ti dico chiaramente che ieri mi sono abbuffata di carne perché mi piace  dividere  le verdure con te e mi piace mangiare carne tutte le altre sere con persone che amano la carne come me 
Se sono vegano convinto può essere che la cosa mi dia fastidio. Nascondermelo è omettere qualcosa di importante . Per me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Non potresti sentirti presa per il culo, perché non lo sapresti (questo è un fatto).
> La mia foto, per te, sarebbe per te.
> Mi piacerebbe capire, usando la metafora introdotta da Skorpio, cosa abbia sospinto lui ad "uscire dalla trincea"; perché per me, non è evidente.
> Se uno mi manda una foto (osè o meno) io non la cerco da nessuna parte, non so se mi spiego.
> ...


Quindi in trincea ci stai tu perché non vuoi sapere. 
Nel momento che la cerco è perché ho il sospetto che sia una foto pubblica 
Non ho mai cercato le foto che ho ricevuto ma non ho mai sospettato
Se quelle non erano per me ma erano state già per altri ovvio che non posso saperlo. Ma è chiaro a chi me le ha mandate che per me erano per me. Se non lo erano chi me le ha mandate sa che mi sta pigliando per il culo

Io invece adoro giocare, basta che sia chiaro quale si il gioco e le regole


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la merda è roba tua, ..
> 
> Se io ti dico che ho la fantasia di una che viene e mi piscia in bocca, e tu mi pisci in bocca, poi io a sera torno a casa con la fantasia soddisfatta
> 
> ...


Capito cosa vuoi dire non lo applicherei a questo episodio però


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra l’ex compagno?
> Ci mancherebbe che confividi con l’amante cosa fai a letto con il tuo compagno.
> Non lo farei mai e non vorrei che fosse fatto dal mio amante
> 
> ...


Perchè è lo stesso. 

Il doppio binario compagno-amante. 

Solo che in questo caso è più di doppio.

Le cose fondamentali lei le ha dette. (se non avesse detto di avere un compagno il discorso sarebbe diverso, ma dicendolo ha automaticamente escluso kikko da una parte molto, molto consistente della sua vita intima). 
Ha detto di avere un compagno (con le implicazioni che questo comporta) e ha addirittura condiviso il tipo di relazione che ha col suo compagno. (e, voglio dire, ha dichiarato di avere una relazione aperta col compagno...roba mica tanto usuale e che indica una certa costruzione per reggere in questi termini 20 anni, fra l'altro). 

Hanno concordato che la loro relazione riguardava la condivisione di una piccola parte delle loro vite. 

L'hanno deciso insieme.

Un uomo innamorato della moglie e che non ha la minima intenzione di spostarsi da dove è e che ha una vita. 
E una donna che ha un compagno e una vita a sua volta. 

E spazi dedicati ad un uomo che lasciava fuori la moglie e la sua vita e una donna che lasciava fuori il suo compagno e la sua vita. 

E questo hanno fatto. 

Perchè mai avrebbe dovuto raccontare a lui altro oltre questo?
Raccontare del sesso e del suo modo di intendere il sesso oltre loro due? 

Se sei un vegano convinto (e lo dico da ex vegana, che si è rotta dell'intolleranza vegana nei confronti del resto del mondo e della tensione a fidelizzare chiunque non fosse vegano come una missione divina, animali compresi...disattendendo completamente esattamente l'impostazione di base della tolleranza che sta alle basi della filosofia da cui l'alimentazione vegana in teoria prende spunto) mangi quello che tu ritieni di voler mangiare. 

E semmai valuti la capacità dell'altro di accogliere la tua forma di alimentazione senza romperti il cazzo su quanto fa bene la carne ma condividendo con te quel che è possibile condividere per il piacere della reciproca presenza, che è oltre l'alimentazione e gli appetiti. 

(sperimentato pure questo...con i geni che mi dicevano "ma il pesce, non è carne!!"...e io puntualmente rispondevo che preferivo un altro genere di pesce. Ma non mi capivano :carneval.

Quanto al permesso...lei gli ha dato una foto. 
E lui ha indagato. 

Cos'è? 
Siccome hanno scopato lui può permettersi di entrare in ambiti che non sono stati condivisi?
Cosa ne sa lui di lei? 

E perchè non ha chiesto? 

L'indagare di nascosto il nascosto, partendo da una situazione in cui era dichiarato ed evidente che ci fosse il nascondimento...mah.

Quel tacere appartiene al non detto di una relazione che è costruita e fondata sui non detti. 

Non capisco tutto lo stupore. 

Poi lo capisco. 

Ma non lo capisco. 
Mi sembra illogico. 

Altro discorso se la loro relazione avesse avuto fondamenti diversi. 
Ma non si può prescindere dal fondamento della loro relazione. 

Ossia una relazione basata sul nascondimento e sui non detti. 
Costruita e co-costruita da due persone che in questa relazione avevano un interesse ridotto alle necessità che non erano soddisfatte in altri ambiti. 
E che avevano concordato che quella era la funzione di questa relazione. 

Se poi è utile per chiudere, il giudizio sulla promiscuità, va beh. Allora va bene qualunque cosa. 
Anche il mangiare o non mangiare carne. 
E' un giudizio come un altro ed è funzionale al bisogno di chi lo emette di chiudere con un motivo internamente valido una relazione che stava stretta prima. 

Che, diciamocela tutta, pure la relazione in cui erano kikko e questa donna era promiscua. 

Anche senza aggiungere la promiscuità di lei.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

In tutto questo, secondo me, la cosa veramente importante, è che se hanno fatto sesso non protetto kikko si faccia degli esami. 

Passa in sordina, ma a me sembra una questione di non poco conto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè è lo stesso.
> 
> Il doppio binario compagno-amante.
> 
> ...


Non sono d’accordo quasi su nulla 
Ma torniamo al sesso alla sessualità e a come la viviamo 
Ogni tanto ci proviamo a confrontarci ma non ci incontreremo mai 
Quello che a me sembra evidente a te non lo è e viceversa 
Per me è importante sapere con cui divido la mia intimità e sapere come la vive lui. 
Per te sono importanti altre cose.
Io ho letto la storia di kikko e nemmeno per un momento ho pensato che in errore fosse lui .
Probabilmente perché se fossi stata al suo posto la delusione sarebbe stata la medesima 
È la delusione non è perché lei mette in rete sue foto che condivide con estranei (sono cazzi suoi) ma perché mi ha nascosto qualcosa che per me sarebbe stato un tassello importante per valutare se iniziare quella relazione. Non lo ha fatto e conoscendomi posso solo pensare che fosse stata in malafede. E in più il cretino sono io?
Per me prima di iniziare una relazione o anche la semplice scopata è importante sapere con chi ho a che fare. Poi posso anche decidere di scoparci anche se non condivido parti di lui ma lo voglio fare consapevolmente.
Tu hai parlato più volte di 1,2,3 bagno...capisci che è quasi impossibile ritrovarsi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In tutto questo, secondo me, la cosa veramente importante, è che se hanno fatto sesso non protetto kikko si faccia degli esami.
> 
> Passa in sordina, ma a me sembra una questione di non poco conto.


Questo lo straquoto


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo quasi su nulla
> Ma torniamo al sesso alla sessualità e a come la viviamo
> Ogni tanto ci proviamo a confrontarci ma non ci incontreremo mai
> Quello che a me sembra evidente a te non lo è e viceversa
> ...


Non è necessario essere d'accordo secondo me. 

Semplicemente si tratta di provare a comprendere una prospettiva che non è la propria. 
Senza cercarci dentro il giusto e lo sbagliato assoluto. 

Se l'obiettivo è davvero comprendere. 

Se l'obiettivo è invece avere ragione, allora comprendere non serve ed è già stato detto tutto quello che i clichè prevedono 

Fra l'altro, questa ha una relazione aperta da 20 anni col compagno. 
Robetta? 

Se io incontrassi un uomo che mi dice di avere una relazione aperta con la compagna da 20 anni...avrei capito già un sacco di cose. 

E se sono una che pensa le relazioni monogame, già a quel punto non avrei intrapreso altro. 

Perchè quel piccolo :carneval: particolare parla di una concezione della sessualità che faticosamente si sposa con altri tipi di sessualità. 
In particolare con quelli che non comprendono (nel doppio significato) la promiscuità. 

E escludendo kikko da quella parte (relazione aperta col compagno), non ha escluso kikko da un binario lineare (lei e il compagno), ma da un multi binario (che è quello dell'apertura relazionale). 

Non lo so. A me sembra veramente evidente questo invece. 

E mi chiedo come kikko si possa essere aspettato esclusività (nel senso di lei e lui, oltre il compagno) da una persona che dichiaratamente non include l'esclusività nella sua relazione principale. 
Ancora...mah. 

Io non penso che sia in errore nessuno. 

Nè kikko nè lei.

Sono solo due mondi che si sono scoperti inconciliabili. 
Cosa che sapevano già dall'inizio fra l'altro. 

Quello che non capisco io è la necessità dell'indagine del nascosto di nascosto per chiudere. 

kikko sapeva già tutto. 

Forse non i particolari. Scendere dal fico per le foto su internet...ancora mah.
Senza le foto ma con la relazione aperta allora sì? 

Ma se stai con una persona che ha una relazione aperta col compagno di vita...così, perchè sei tu, con te si redime e non ha relazioni aperte pure con te?


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo lo straquoto


Sì, questo è un valore a prescindere dagli orientamenti della sessualità. 

Ed è importante caspita. 

Aver cura di sè.


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi in trincea ci stai tu perché non vuoi sapere.
> Nel momento che la cerco è perché ho il sospetto che sia una foto pubblica
> Non ho mai cercato le foto che ho ricevuto ma non ho mai sospettato
> Se quelle non erano per me ma erano state già per altri ovvio che non posso saperlo. Ma è chiaro a chi me le ha mandate che per me erano per me. Se non lo erano chi me le ha mandate sa che mi sta pigliando per il culo
> ...


Secondo me le trincee sono importanti, io almeno gli do valore e spesso ci resto. 
Ho capito cosa dici sul "cercare" e mi chiedevo appunto se lui avesse avuto un sospetto o fosse stato spinto da altro. Perché nel guardare oltre la trincea non sempre ci sono motivi che servono a "verificare"; alle volte si cerca conferma (prova) di ciò che già si sa. Ma per farne cosa? 

Sulle regole nei giochi hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è necessario essere d'accordo secondo me.
> 
> Semplicemente si tratta di provare a comprendere una prospettiva che non è la propria.
> Senza cercarci dentro il giusto e lo sbagliato assoluto.
> ...


Ecco, nel grassetto è il senso che do io al suo guardare oltre la trincea, quello che ci leggo io.
Forse, chiudere e basta (dato che aveva tutti gli elementi per farlo), gli riusciva "difficile"?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho letto la storia di kikko e nemmeno per un momento ho pensato che in errore fosse lui .


Grazie. È una chiave di lettura fondamentale. Stavo seriamente iniziando a non capire dove volessi andare a parare con i tuoi discorsi. Mi sembravi stranamente rincoglionita


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è necessario essere d'accordo secondo me.
> 
> Semplicemente si tratta di provare a comprendere una prospettiva che non è la propria.
> Senza cercarci dentro il giusto e lo sbagliato assoluto.
> ...


Sul provare a comprendere condivido 
Da entrambe le parti però 
Per questo continuo a spiegare il mio punto di vista 
Per me la promiscuità ha significati diversi. Alcuni a me comprebsibili altri no
È fondamentale per me in che modo vivi la promiscuità 
E come la vive lei per esempio a me porterebbe a una totale chiusura . E ripeto non è un giudizio (da del suo) ma un impedimento per me a condividiverr una parte importante di me .
Se un uomo ha una relazione con me sa esattamente cosa posso accettare e cosa no, se pur di venire a letto con me mi nasconde parti che sa che non posso accettare è uno stronzo e se lo scopro ho tutte le buone ragioni per mandarlo a fare in culo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, questo è un valore a prescindere dagli orientamenti della sessualità.
> 
> Ed è importante caspita.
> 
> Aver cura di sè.




Sulle precauzioni io spacco le palle si miei figli s livelli indicibili. Mi accerto ancora che in casa ci siano i preservativi e mi offro di andarli a comprare solo per paura che si vergognino ad acquistarli. 
Con il grande spero ormai non serva. Con il piccolo (16 anni) sono un martelllo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie. È una chiave di lettura fondamentale. Stavo seriamente iniziando a non capire dove volessi andare a parare con i tuoi discorsi. Mi sembravi stranamente rincoglionita


No no guarda che un ok tinvoglionita lo sono


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sul provare a comprendere condivido
> Da entrambe le parti però
> Per questo continuo a spiegare il mio punto di vista
> Per me la promiscuità ha significati diversi. Alcuni a me comprebsibili altri no
> ...


Ci sto provando a capire, giuro. 

Ma faccio davvero molta fatica. 

Non capisco in particolare la questione dei modi di vivere la promiscuità. 
E' una questione numerica?

Se sei promiscuo solo con me (ossia se solo con me hai rapporti esterni al vincolo) allora va bene.

Se sei promiscuo perchè sei promiscuo, e non per me ma per te, e questo implica che sei promiscuo pure con me (ossia hai rapporti con altri oltre me) allora non va più bene? 

Mi incastro. 

Io sono promiscua. E lo sono verso tutti. Non solo verso qualcuno. 
Sono io fatta così. 

O ridirigo la mia promiscuità all'interno di un'unica relazione, come accade con G., oppure sono promiscua io. 
A prescindere da chi è lì con me. 
E quindi non divento promiscuamente esclusiva solo verso il mio amante. Per dire. 

Sto riuscendo a spiegare dove vedo l'inghippo? 

Mi stupirei, e molto, se qualcuno, sapendo che sono promiscua, si stupisse del fatto che sono promiscua. 

Se invece la cosa riguarda delle foto senza volto...in internet mi sembra il minimo. 
E' una tutela dovuta all'utilizzo di internet come luogo di ricerca. 

Poi il volto compare quando ci si incontra. 
Ma io, per esempio, non metterei mai una mia foto in rete. 
Non ci sono mie foto in rete. Pensa un po'. 

Ma questo riguarda il tutelarsi relativamente al mezzo. 

Non riguarda la modalità relazionale. 

Quella avviene nella relazione. 

Per quanto riguarda specificamente la cosa qui...buh.

Che lei comprendesse la promiscuità nelle sue relazioni mi sembra fosse chiaro. 
Avere una relazione aperta con il compagno di vita significa esattamente questo. 

Significa affermare apertamente di comprendere la promiscuità nelle relazioni. 
Ossia che nelle relazione è presente promiscuità.

Quindi sono promiscua con il mio compagno con te, ma sono promiscua anche con te con un altro e via dicendo. 

Mi spiego?

Nel momento in cui affermo di avere una relazione aperta, ho affermato che nel mio modo relazionale comprendo l'avere contemporaneamente più relazioni. 

A volte due. 
A volte tre. 
A volte quattro.

A volte due e tante piccole meteore relazionali. 
Etc etc

buh...mi sembrano particolari di un concetto che è ben chiaro. In sè. 

Non ci sei solo tu. 

Vuoi sapere quanti sono gli altri? 
Chiedi. 

Vuoi sapere in che modi sono gli altri?
Chiedi.

Ma forse, dopo aver intrapreso una relazione promiscua con una persona promiscua, bisognerebbe interrogarsi a quali personali bisogni rispondono quelle domande. Cosa si sta chiedendo in realtà. 

Perchè le risposte ci sono già.

 Più di te, in numero variabile rispetto ai miei desideri
Nei modi che rispondono ai miei desideri e alle mie fantasie. 

E con quale scopo si pongono le domande, è l'altro fulcro non da poco.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Capito cosa vuoi dire non lo applicherei a questo episodio però


Perché no?

Guarda che è andata proprio così..

Leggi il post di entrata..

Vorresti ricevere un commento così da un amico, Perché ha visto (senza il tuo benestare) una parte di te che "giustamente" gli hai negato, perché lo hai "giustamente" ritenuto inidoneo a ascoltarla e accoglierla?

Io non chiedo nulla, in un rapporto di relazione.. e di quel che in una relazione mi viene dato, ringrazio e sono grato

E se non mi appaga, taglio

Lo faccio da anni, e sono ancora bello fresco come una rosa.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ecco, nel grassetto è il senso che do io al suo guardare oltre la trincea, quello che ci leggo io.
> Forse, chiudere e basta (dato che aveva tutti gli elementi per farlo), gli riusciva "difficile"?


Eh...boh. 

Non capisco bene. 

Anche a me sembra che avesse tutti gli elementi per chiudere senza andare a spiare. 

Sembra quasi che la "conoscenza" teorica della promiscuità unita alla esperienza di lei non fosse sufficiente per conoscere i propri bisogni a riguardo. 

Non capisco. 
Anche perchè io nelle trincee ci entro solo se invitata. E calorosamente. 

E quel calorosamente dipende in gran parte dalla tipologia di relazione che ho.

In una relazione costruita sul nascosto, non c'è spazio per l'ingresso nelle trincee. 
Salvo si stiano cambiando i termini.


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sulle precauzioni io spacco le palle si miei figli s livelli indicibili. Mi accerto ancora che in casa ci siano i preservativi e mi offro di andarli a comprare solo per paura che si vergognino ad acquistarli.
> Con il grande spero ormai non serva. Con il piccolo (16 anni) sono un martelllo


Il preservativo è un atto di responsabilità. 

Perchè mai se ne dovrebbero vergognare???

Non c'è motivo per vergognarsene. 

Fai bene ad insegnare che è essere adulti proteggersi e proteggere.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci sto provando a capire, giuro.
> 
> Ma faccio davvero molta fatica.
> 
> ...


Concordo sul fatto che dovesse chiedere. Questo si. Ma probabilmente non si immaginava una ricerca d promiscuità 
Non so e mi spiego 
Ma mi sa di no
Provo con un esempio
Sto per iniziare una storia con un tipo e il suo discorso può essere questo “nocciola oltre a te vedo un’altra persona. Ho una storia simile a quella che ci può essere tra noi”
Ok apprezzo la chiarezza e decido. So di non avere l’esclusività 
Molto diverso per me da “ metto mie foto in rete alla ricerca di gente con cui scopare”
Nessun giudizio ma questo tipo di promiscuità mi fa capire che per me e te il sesso sono due cose diverse. A posto. 
Se mi fai un discorsi come il primo e poi scopro che è come il secondo a me i coglioni girano e parecchio
Questo per spiegare ma non è detto che sia la stessa situazione di kikko o le sue motivazioni. 
Sono stata chiara?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché no?
> 
> Guarda che è andata proprio così..
> 
> ...


Questo sei tu
Per me sarebbe impossibile avere una relazione, non parlo della scopata dj una sera, senza sapere con chi la sto avendo. 
E kikko non lo sapeva con chi la stava avendo 
Sul giustamente ovviamente non sono d’accordo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il preservativo è un atto di responsabilità.
> 
> Perchè mai se ne dovrebbero vergognare???
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo alle prime volte a quando aveva tipo 16 anni. Oggi direi che se la cava da solo 
Ho sbagliato il tempo dei verbi


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...boh.
> 
> Non capisco bene.
> 
> ...


La trincea, per come l'ho intesa io, è un posto "proprio", in cui eventualmente entrare e permanere volontariamente. Riguarda il cosa scegliere di mostrare (e a chi e quando). 
E cosa scegliere di vedere e accogliere dell'altro. 
Però è una interpretazione mia della metafora; non avevo pensato all'applicazione "nella relazione".


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che dovesse chiedere. Questo si. Ma probabilmente non si immaginava una ricerca d promiscuità
> Non so e mi spiego
> Ma mi sa di no
> Provo con un esempio
> ...


Ma scusa, questa gli ha detto che aveva una relazione aperta col compagno di vita.

E quindi, necessariamente, per lei il sesso ha una posizione diversa da chi considera una sessualità non aperta. 

Non capisco davvero. 

Che poi cercasse in rete, in discoteca, al bar...io non vedo differenze...ha relazioni aperte. 
Se ce l'ha col compagno, a me sembra ovvio che abbia quel modo relazionale con tutti. 

Salvo dichiarazione diversa. 
Ossia "con te ho deciso che sono stata fulminata sulla via di damasco e non sono più promiscua". (ma non mi pare la situazione)

E' il numero e/o il mezzo il problema?

Ossia se ne avesse avuto solo uno andava bene? O andava bene uno o due o tre, ma che fossero relazioni "serie"? 
E se l'avesse trovato al bar o lavoro anche andava bene? 

Non capisco davvero dove è il nodo. 

Se un* dice "sono promiscuo" significa che ha altre relazioni con facilità. E a diversi livelli. 
Anche di semplice serata gioco.


----------



## Moni (17 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sicura di non essere una bigotta, vero? :rotfl:


Si né sono certa
Parto dal predisposto che se scopi con altri me lo dici e magari ci mettiamo su un bel goldone

Uno!

Due se mi mandi  una foto mi farebbe piacere fosse per me e non già pubblicata su vari siti mi pare normale che c'entra L essere bigotti


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> La trincea, per come l'ho intesa io, è un posto "proprio", in cui eventualmente entrare e permanere volontariamente. Riguarda il cosa scegliere di mostrare (e a chi e quando).
> E cosa scegliere di vedere e accogliere dell'altro.
> Però è una interpretazione mia della metafora; non avevo pensato all'applicazione "nella relazione".


Adesso sto uscendo. 

Ma ti rispondo con calma. E' un discorso interessante. 

Anche per me è un posto proprio. 
Ma è anche applicabile alle relazioni, relativamente alla profondità di interazione di cui avevamo parlato.


----------



## Moni (17 Giugno 2018)

Ma poi come cerchisu internet un'immagine ?

Ora ci trovo le mie pubblicate da da qualche ex aiuto  L ammazzo !!


----------



## isabel (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso sto uscendo.
> 
> Ma ti rispondo con calma. E' un discorso interessante.
> 
> ...


E' vero, è interessante da tutte e due le angolazioni.

Buona serata


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma scusa, questa gli ha detto che aveva una relazione aperta col compagno di vita.
> 
> E quindi, necessariamente, per lei il sesso ha una posizione diversa da chi considera una sessualità non aperta.
> 
> ...


Per questo io avrei chiesto cosa intendesse per promiscuo
A me già il verbo cercare mette i brividi figurati il do colo coio.
Figuriamoci il mettersi in rete come merce di scambio. 
Ripeto che continuo a parlare di me, kikko spiegherà se vorrà cosa ha infastidito lui.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si né sono certa
> Parto dal predisposto che se scopi con altri me lo dici e magari ci mettiamo su un bel goldone
> 
> Uno!
> ...


Quotone
Altrimenti sfoglio una rivista porno che una foto vale l’altra


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma poi come cerchisu internet un'immagine ?
> 
> Ora ci trovo le mie pubblicate da da qualche ex aiuto  L ammazzo !!


Esiste la ricerca per immagine su Google


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo sei tu
> Per me sarebbe impossibile avere una relazione, non parlo della scopata dj una sera, senza sapere con chi la sto avendo.
> E kikko non lo sapeva con chi la stava avendo
> Sul giustamente ovviamente non sono d’accordo


Ma certo che lo sapeva!

Kikko è rimasto atterrito dal fatto di avere rintracciato una sua foto su siti di incontri..

Ma lo sapeva che questa donna aveva una vita sessuale diversa dalla sua

Se invece di scopare con uno sconosciuto su internet, scopava col cassiere del Credito di Magenta, che è tanto bravuccio a fare i bonifici, e taaaaanto un bravo ragasZo, mi dici cosa cambiava?.

Che cambiava????


----------



## Moni (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quotone
> Altrimenti sfoglio una rivista porno che una foto vale l’altra


Quello che ho pensato io
Vado su un sito e opla'


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Riguarda il cosa scegliere di mostrare (e a chi e quando).
> E cosa scegliere di vedere e accogliere dell'altro.


.. diciamo che sulla trincea, termine che avevo tirato fuori io, forse c'è stato qualche malinteso o interpretazione propria 

Che va benissimo eh?

Però il senso che volevo dire è esattamente quello che hai riportato 

Io ad esempio, sono inidoneo ad accogliere certe parti in una relazione come quella dei connotati di quella di kikko..

Non potrei, non più.. non ce la farei.. starei male e farei star male.

E quindi se non mi venissero dette, sarebbe giusto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo sapeva!
> 
> Kikko è rimasto atterrito dal fatto di avere rintracciato una sua foto su siti di incontri..
> 
> ...


Non riesco a spiegartelo più di come ho fatto
Per me cambierebbe e molto anche . 
E non c’entra essere bravo e caruccio, c’entra il sesso e il significato che gli si dà 
Però credo davvero che potremmo parlarne per mesi ma come io non comprendo come si possa non capire la differenza voi non riuscireste a capire perché per me esiste ed è netta la differenza


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegartelo più di come ho fatto
> Per me cambierebbe e molto anche .
> E non c’entra essere bravo e caruccio, c’entra il sesso e il significato che gli si dà
> Però credo davvero che potremmo parlarne per mesi ma come io non comprendo come si possa non capire la differenza voi non riuscireste a capire perché per me esiste ed è netta la differenza


Il sesso.... Io lo prendo con enorme serietà.. ad esempio

Per me non è né "na risata" ne "na serata"

So che anche su questo stesso sito c'è chi gli dà significato molto più leggero.. 

E mi piace ascoltare... Mi interesso.. mi "apro" e accoglo, senza per questo rinunciare al.mio modo di vivere il sesso.

Poi un domani si vedrà..

Una mia amica, con cui a suo tempo ho scopato,  come si sa, è una scambista, mette annunci col compagno, a suo tempo mi posto' anche il link del loro annuncio..

Io quando capita ci parlo, le voglio bene lo stesso, cerco di capire..  mi interesso di quanto non conosco.

Sono aperto.. aperto all'ascolto

E il mio affetto per lei è immutato, e il suo affetto x me (che c'è,) me lo tengo stretto

E mi ha dato la possibilità di vedere (nel mio piccolo) che dietro un annuncio con volti tagliati, c'è anche gente x bene, serena, simpatica, delicatissima e tollerante, non invadente, non strafottente, non provocatoria

Se prendevo distanza .. invece.. rintanandomi dietro la trincea di me, ci avrei guadagnato cosa?

Io penso nulla..

E quindi io spero che Kikko sappia vedere quello che ha perso.

Perché qualcosa ha perso, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il sesso.... Io lo prendo con enorme serietà.. ad esempio
> 
> Per me non è né "na risata" ne "na serata"
> 
> ...


Ma ci hai scopaio non hai una relazione e nessuno dei due è coinvolto. 
Poi magari tu accetteresti anche se fossi coinvolto. Ma non siamo tutti così 
Non posso mettere dal cell la testa che batte contro il muro 

Non ho detto che non prendi il sesso seriamente non mi permetterei mai . 
Semplicemente concepisci che la donna con cui hai una relazione si metta in vetrina per cercare la scopata
Ripeto a me già l’idea che cerchi da scopare mi farebbe escludere l’idea di una relazione


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma ci hai scopaio non hai una relazione e nessuno dei due è coinvolto.
> Poi magari tu accetteresti anche se fossi coinvolto. Ma non siamo tutti così
> Non posso mettere dal cell la testa che batte contro il muro
> 
> ...


Concepisco semplicenente la libertà di una persona con cui sono in relazione (clandestina peraltro, diciamolo) di SCEGLIERE di mostrarmi o NON mostrarmi parti di se

E questo non inficia il mio affetto per lei

E mi aiuterebbe molto a mettermi in discussione

Perché io ambisco all'accoglienza, non alle campane di vetro con atmosfera sterilizzata

Ne ho avute assai quando ero piccino


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concepisco semplicenente la libertà di una persona con cui sono in relazione (clandestina peraltro, diciamolo) di SCEGLIERE di mostrarmi o NON mostrarmi parti di se
> 
> E questo non inficia il mio affetto per lei
> 
> ...


Non credo c’entri l’accoglienza ne il voler bene e nemmeno esprimere un giudizio 
Non si sta dicendo ne di emarginare ne di non frequentare. Potrebbe essere il mio migliore amico. Semplicemente non potrebbe essere una persona con cui IO posso condividere la mia intimità. 
Ho amici che vivono la sessualità in un modo diverso dalla mia, sono persone a cui vogli un bene infinito, per cui ci sarei sempre ma con le quali non avrei una relazione perché saremmo su piani diversi.


----------



## Moni (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegartelo più di come ho fatto
> Per me cambierebbe e molto anche .
> E non c’entra essere bravo e caruccio, c’entra il sesso e il significato che gli si dà
> Però credo davvero che potremmo parlarne per mesi ma come io non comprendo come si possa non capire la differenza voi non riuscireste a capire perché per me esiste ed è netta la differenza


Potrei averlo scritto io


----------



## Moni (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma ci hai scopaio non hai una relazione e nessuno dei due è coinvolto.
> Poi magari tu accetteresti anche se fossi coinvolto. Ma non siamo tutti così
> Non posso mettere dal cell la testa che batte contro il muro
> 
> ...


Hai detto bene 
Anche io l escluderei ma...Semplicemente siamo tutti diversi e diversamente si affronta


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non credo c’entri l’accoglienza ne il voler bene e nemmeno esprimere un giudizio
> Non si sta dicendo ne di emarginare ne di non frequentare. Potrebbe essere il mio migliore amico. Semplicemente non potrebbe essere una persona con cui IO posso condividere la mia intimità.
> Ho amici che vivono la sessualità in un modo diverso dalla mia, sono persone a cui vogli un bene infinito, per cui ci sarei sempre ma con le quali non avrei una relazione perché saremmo su piani diversi.


Io non so con quali parametri si finisce dentro a un letto...

Personalmente ci sono finito per desiderio

Non dopo una istruttoria accurata e documentata sulle pratiche sessuali, frequentazioni, abitudini, etc dell'altra.

A cui non ho mai chiesto nulla di simile

E chi ci è venuta con me in un letto, non ne ha chieste a me.

Per cui.. io sono portato a ritenere queste come confuse e rabberciate spiegazioni, sempre nel dipoi

Ripeto che questa donna aveva ed ha col marito una relazione APERTA

E ciò era noto prima..

Se era così fondamentale sapere, bastava chiedere

"Ma aperta che vor dî?.. mica che vai a scopare con gente che conosci in rete? O col postino? O col cameriere?"

Se è così FONDAMENTALE si può sempre chiedere

Se non è stato chiesto, dal mio buzzurro punto di vista, vor dî che tirava di più la topa

Cosa peraltro comprensibile.. ma si ricasca sempre dentro a quel buco li 

Prima trombo e poi controllo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non so con quali parametri si finisce dentro a un letto...
> 
> Personalmente ci sono finito per desiderio
> 
> ...


Infatti ho detto dall’inizio che l’errore può essere stato non chiedere. Ma ora che sa io lo capisco perché sarei delusa allo stesso modo. Magari dandomi della scema per non aver chiarito prima, questo sì. Prima quando avevo il tempo anche di non lasciarmi coinvolgere emotivamente. 
Forse non lo si chiede anche perché erroneamente si è fatto una valutazione diversa anche per come l’altro si è posto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Hai detto bene
> Anche io l escluderei ma...Semplicemente siamo tutti diversi e diversamente si affronta


Ma infatti non c’e Giudizio,positivo e negativo Solo esprimere una diversità che in entrambi i casi va rispettata


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto dall’inizio che l’errore può essere stato non chiedere. Ma ora che sa io lo capisco perché sarei delusa allo stesso modo. Magari dandomi della scema per non aver chiarito prima, questo sì. Prima quando avevo il tempo anche di non lasciarmi coinvolgere emotivamente.
> Forse non lo si chiede anche perché erroneamente si è fatto una valutazione diversa anche per come l’altro si è posto.


Si ma secondo me non è stato un errore

È che i discorsi son discorsi, ma la topa è là topa :rotfl:

Buonanotte


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma secondo me non è stato un errore
> 
> È che i discorsi son discorsi, ma la topa è là topa :rotfl:
> 
> Buonanotte


Notte 
Non sono d’accordo nemmeno su questo ahah


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente
> Infatti se capisco che non vivi nel mio pianeta rispetto la sua scelta ma non ti nascondo dove vivo io perché mi fa comodo
> Solo questo
> Si tratta di onestà
> La curiosità non c’entra nulla. Posso essere curiosa e non condividere.


:up:


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Esattamente nel ricercare quella foto io individuo un interesse di lui...che però più che interesse, chiamerei sospetto.
> Hai detto bene, poteva addormentarsi in trincea abbracciato alla foto di lei (tra l'altro da vero soldato).
> Perché non l'ha fatto?


Il sospetto nasce anche dall'interesse.
Se non te ne frega niente non ci stai neppure a pensare più di tanto.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E invece semplicemente quello che do lo do perchè sono sincera in quel dare ma è un dare proporzionato a chi c'è dall'altra parte.
> E se mi dimostra che alcune cose non le sa ricevere, non gliele do.



Se io scopro che di fronte a me ho una persona innamorata di cui a me non frega nulla, evito di fargli credere che ci siano possibilità che io possa provare sentimenti per lei.
Non è questa storia, però serve per far capire come ci si dovrebbe rapportare con chi si ha di fronte, ovvero adeguandosi anche alle altrui aspettative, non solo alle proprie.
Un amico o peggio ancora un collega non ha aspettative di esclusività, al limite di fedeltà. Una persona con cui ho una relazione può invece, anche nella clandestinità di una relazione extra, aspettarsi l'esclusività, nella quale il conteggio del coniuge non entra in alcun modo.
Il fatto di essere sposati non esclude il desiderio di esclusività in un rapporto extra, come non esclude l'innamoramento, l'infatuazione o altro. Probabilmente Kikko si aspettava questo, una storia in cui la sua unicità fosse uno dei motori. Si è ritrovato a dover scoprire invece che anche qui era la promiscuità la situazione reale: in pratica ha subito un altro tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Notte
> Non sono d’accordo nemmeno su questo ahah


Eh mi pare giusto, mica sei un maschietto 

In ogni caso, se uno/a non è in grado di accogliere (e tutti più o meno in vari campi lo siamo) deve farsene una ragione, sarà di default condannato alle omissioni.

Mio suocero ad esempio non sa accogliere certe cose, non può, lo chiede a vivi gesti e modi

Quando ero fidanzato, si andava in vacanza da soli io e sua figlia, che vuol dire che gli trombavo la figliola (e lei trombava me)

Lui non poteva accogliere..

Gli si diceva che si andava con altri amici (quindi oh.. mica si dorme insieme, siamo bravi noi.. eccheccazzo)

A lui andava bene così.. voleva sentirsi dire così, non indagava

Lo sapeva, ma non voleva gli fosse sbattuto in faccia

"Oh mi raccomando eh fate ammodo" (usate il preservativo)

"Ma i vostri amici non ci sono?" (Ditemi che vi aspettano al casello dell'autostrada, mi raccomando..)

Se uno non può accogliere si vede.

Lui non ha mai indagato, si è sempre girato di là.

In questo almeno era serio. E gliene do atto


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non credo che il problema sia l’unicità ma come questa non unicità viene vissuta.


se uno cerca solo sesso, l'unicità non è la priorità, se non l'unicità del piacere.Se invece cerchi una persona che ti faccia sentire bene, credo sia il caso di Kikko, il sesso è parte integrante di un rapporto di unicità su più fronti


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se io scopro che di fronte a me ho una persona innamorata di cui a me non frega nulla, evito di fargli credere che ci siano possibilità che io possa provare sentimenti per lei.
> Non è questa storia, però serve per far capire come ci si dovrebbe rapportare con chi si ha di fronte, ovvero adeguandosi anche alle altrui aspettative, non solo alle proprie.
> Un amico o peggio ancora un collega non ha aspettative di esclusività, al limite di fedeltà. Una persona con cui ho una relazione può invece, anche nella clandestinità di una relazione extra, aspettarsi l'esclusività, nella quale il conteggio del coniuge non entra in alcun modo.
> Il fatto di essere sposati non esclude il desiderio di esclusività in un rapporto extra, come non esclude l'innamoramento, l'infatuazione o altro. Probabilmente Kikko si aspettava questo, una storia in cui la sua unicità fosse uno dei motori. Si è ritrovato a dover scoprire invece che anche qui era la promiscuità la situazione reale: in pratica ha subito un altro tradimento.


_E invece semplicemente quello che do lo do perchè sono sincera in quel dare ma è un dare proporzionato a chi c'è dall'altra parte. 
__E se mi dimostra che alcune cose non le sa ricevere, non gliele do. _

Ti ringrazio per la precisazione. 
Mi autocito, per allargare esplicitando un qualcosa che a me pareva incluso e scontato. 

Ossia che in quel "proporzionato a chi c'è dall'altra parte", c'è l'altro nelle sue diverse declinazioni. 
Quindi aggiungo che se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno di innamorato dare in modo proporzionato significa che se io non sono innamorata dare diventa levare. 
Se nel suo essere innamorato mi dimostra di non saper ricevere il mio non esserlo, non gli do il mio non essere innamorata. 

A me sembrano cose piuttosto scontate. Per la verità.
Forse perchè io sono cresciuta nel mondo della promiscuità e non nel mondo delle relazioni stabili, e sempre di più mi rendo conto di come siano esperienze profondamente diverse. 

Quanto alle aspettative, non sono molto d'accordo. 
Le aspettative appartengono al vissuto, ma sono aspettative. Ossia creazioni individuali e funzionali al mantenimento della propria zona protetta attraverso la conferma o la delusione delle stesse. (il giro è indifferente al meccanismo di conferma, parla solo della struttura di chi lo compie). 

Ed è una delle questioni per cui personalmente non credo all'autenticità dell'innamoramento. 
L'innamoramento è una spinta pulsionale che comprende le aspettative. 
Poi, in teoria, è esattamente quella spinta che potrebbe essere il motore per spogliare l'altro di sè (aspettative comprese) e incontrarlo per davvero. O almeno provarci. Tendere a. 

Invece vedo che spesso l'innamoramento diventa alternativamente il luogo della permanenza (in sè) o il luogo dei rimpianti e della delusione (dell'altro, che è però solo un mezzo per confermare sè attraverso il suo aver deluso. Cosa che non capisco razionalmente fra l'altro. L'altro è l'altro. E' diverso da me. E porta istanze diverse. E in quelle istanze la delusione è inclusa. Se non ci fosse delusione, non ci potrebbe essere svelamento. 
In teoria l'incontrarsi avrebbe proprio la funzione di conoscere istanze diverse da quelle conosciute. Poi capisco che emotivamente disconfermarsi nell'altro faccia male). 

Perdonami, ma se in una relazione clandestina si hanno aspettative di esclusività allora forse ci sono cose basilari da chiarire. Con se stessi però.

In primis che non si è costruiti per le relazioni clandestine ma che la clandestinità è un ponte per passare da una relazione esclusiva all'altra. 
E questo io penso debba essere saputo. 

A me, l'ho già raccontato, è successo in passato più volte di trovarmi in situazioni del genere. 
Di maschi che volevano la clandestinità dichiarando di voler quella, ma quando io confermavo esattamente quello andavano in loop e si convincevano di volerci dentro, nella relazione, l'esclusività di quello che loro chiamavano innamoramento.

Per me era una semplice (loro) sfida di appropriazione. E di conferma della loro potenza di maschi innamorabili. (dubito di essere così potente, io, da far innamorare chi dichiarava l'esatto opposto. Quindi il nodo è altro dai sentimenti). 
Di maschi che con la loro presenza avrebbero "redento" la femmina che non stava nella regola per cui un maschio può essere promiscuo e una femmina no, si deve necessariamente innamorare dopo qualche scopata. 

Sono state lezioni importanti, per me, sulla differenza fra il detto e dichiarato (su cui un tempo facevo conto) e il fare reale. 
Ho imparato a non fidarmi delle parole. E delle dichiarazioni. 
In particolare in questo ambito. 

Dove il maschio si sente tendenzialmente libero di essere promiscuo lui ma si aspetta che la femmina "capitoli" nell'amore. Per lui. A conferma della sua virilità affettiva. 
E se non lo fa ha problemi, non sa quello che si perde, etc etc. 
E, seguendo percorsi diversi, pure le femmine eh. Penso alle amanti che restano alla finestra per anni non per scelta ma in attesa del cambiamento dell'altro. 

Le aspettative, in buona sostanza, o vengono calate nella realtà dell'altro o riguardano solo se stessi. 
E la delusione ce la si va a costruire mattone per mattone. 

Se ho una relazione con un uomo che mi dice di essere promiscuo, la prima cosa che mi chiedo è se A ME va bene rapportarmi con la promiscuità. 

Se mi va bene, PER ME, decido di avere una relazione con un maschio promiscuo. 
E con quello mi rapporto. Mica mi costruisco una immagine di lui che disattende quel che è. 
A quel punto, me ne vado a cercare uno che rispecchia meglio la mia immagine. 
Mi sembra semplice economia. 

Se poi la sua promiscuità dovesse subire variazioni, se ne parlerà.
Come se ne parlerà se le mie attese su di lui variassero. 

A me sembra che il tradimento qui sia autoprodotto. 
come a voler ripetere una storia conosciuta. 
Compreso il meccanismo del disvelamento del nascosto di nascosto. 

Io proprio non capisco, in una relazione clandestina, il fare di nascosto. Come scoprendo improvvisamente che c'è il nascosto. 
Ma caspita, clandestino è di nascosto, quindi il nascosto c'è. 
E non è che riguarda solo gli altri eh. 

Non è che l'amante è amante solo verso il compagno/la compagna. 
E'amante. 
E potrebbe pure aver l'amante dell'amante. Se quella è la sua struttura. 

Mi spiego? 

E ribadisco che non è un giudizio e non è una valutazione di errori o di colpevolezza. 

Mi sembra veramente incredibile che ci si possa mettere in promiscuità con una persona che ti consegna in mano una conoscenza di sè come "ho una relazione aperta da 20 anni" e non venga neppure il sospetto che non è quella relazione a non funzionare (quella cl compagno intendo), ma quell'aperto è proprio il funzionamento della persona. 

E aperto vuol dire aperto. 
Vuol dire relazioni contemporanee. A volte più per volta. 
A volte nessuna. 
A volte una per volta. 

Ma aperto significa aperto. Mi sembra veramente incredibile ascoltare aperto e immaginare chiuso.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Forse io ho capito male. Che lei avesse altre relazioni con una certa regolarità, lui lo sapeva? Oppure lei "dichiarava" una relazione esclusiva con lui? Il problema della foto...è l'assenza del viso? Io ho foto, mai diffuse sul web, mai rintracciabili sul web, in cui il viso è assente...se domani io mandassi a lui una di queste foto (che ho fatto per altri) lui si sentirebbe meno preso in giro, secondo te?


Vorrei precisare solo che la particolarità della foto non era tanto la mancanza del volto quanto piuttosto l'indicazione precisa della provenienza ovvero l'indirizzo web del sito in bella mostra sull'immagine. 
La ricerca su Google e servita solamente ad individuare il Nickname ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare solo che la particolarità della foto non era tanto la mancanza del volto quanto piuttosto l'indicazione precisa della provenienza ovvero l'indirizzo web del sito in bella mostra sull'immagine.
> La ricerca su Google e servita solamente ad individuare il Nickname ...


 lei ha capito la tua ricerca di unicità e ti ha messo al corrente che non c'era. Non ti avrebbe dato quello che tu volevi.

Un modo esplicito e traumatico per venirne a conoscenza


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare solo che la particolarità della foto non era tanto la mancanza del volto quanto piuttosto l'indicazione precisa della provenienza ovvero l'indirizzo web del sito in bella mostra sull'immagine.
> La ricerca su Google e servita solamente ad individuare il Nickname ...



Cioè, lei ti ha dato una foto con indirizzo e tu non hai chiesto nulla?

Ma davvero? 

(gioco del cazzo, per la verità...chissà in cosa voleva testarti).


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè, lei ti ha dato una foto con indirizzo e tu non hai chiesto nulla?
> 
> Ma davvero?
> 
> (gioco del cazzo, per la verità...chissà in cosa voleva testarti).


 non credi che abbia voluto metterlo al corrente, avendo capito l'esigenza di Kikko?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma la gente deve assestarsi. Tutti mentono quando fanno la ruota all'interno di un rapporto. Soprattutto se il rapporto non è continuativo. C'è sempre un filtro. Crearsi le paranoie su quella che può essere la vera essenza della persona che hai davanti per come ragiono io è una cazzata. La vera essenza della persona che hai davanti è importante nella misura in cui su quella persona ci costruisci un progetto. A me sembra che Kikko volesse un progetto a tutti i costi. Poi magari mi sbaglio. È una mia sensazione.


più che un progetto ,un'ancora a cui aggrapparsi.

Vivere non solo del sesso, ma stare bene in tutto.

Anche io ho commesso lo stesso errore, per intenderci.Se hai un'amante e ci stai bene perchè ne devi cercare un altro/a?

Io me lo sono sempre chiesto


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il vegano è lui
> 
> E riguardo ai pianeti la questione è uguale.
> 
> ...


Magari se non vuoi che io "indaghi" (visto che sai anche il lavoro che faccio che mi rende la cosa estremamente semplice) abbi almeno la cura di non mandarmi una tua foto con tanto di indirizzo del sito web dal quale l'hai scaricata ... hai ben poco da recriminare se poi io sul sito ci vado a fare un giro ... così ... tanto per capire !!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2018)

ma state a fare diquusizioni sul nulla abbiate pazienza
in qualsiasi relazioni serve rispetto pure tra vicini di casa 
se manca quello ma uno sara' libero di mandare a fare in culo l'altro? si spero 
sic et simpliciter 
anyway stamattina ho mandato a fare in culo un tizio che le balle inutili un mi servono 
gente senza palle


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non credi che abbia voluto metterlo al corrente, avendo capito l'esigenza di Kikko?



buh.

Potrebbero essere un sacco di cose. 

Io, così, d'impulso, ci ho visto dentro una prova. 

Ti do un indizio grande come una casa. 
Ci vedi?

Ma tutto potrebbe essere.
Credo solo lei lo sappia, se lo sa. 
Perchè in ogni caso anche lei poteva semplicemente affrontare la cosa in modo meno "traumatico". 

Ma a volte il "trauma" è l'ultima spiaggia. 
Mi viene in mente un tipo che, nonostante io avessi ampiamente argomentato su chi fossi, non si convinceva e ogni volta che ci vedevamo -passando peraltro del bel tempo insieme- si sperticava nel tentativo di convincermi che non andava bene quello che desideravo in quel momento e quello che sentivo. 

Fatto sta che ad un certo punto, visto che le parole non bastavano, una sera gli ho comunicato che non ci saremmo visti perchè avrei incontrato un amico che si sarebbe poi fermato da me per la notte. 

Anche di fronte a quella situazione ha continuato per un po' a sperticarsi.
NOn c'era verso. Non voleva vedermi. 

Ho chiuso a quel punto, prendendo la sua via. Ossia la gelosia. 
E dicendogli che non tolleravo la gelosia. 

Ma non era mica vero. 
Semplicemente mi ero resa conto che non sarebbe riuscito ad avere a che fare con me. E ho deciso per entrambi dandogli quello che lui voleva confermato. 

E cercando di non confermargli troppo la convinzione di base, ossia che fosse lui senza valore. 
Quindi mi sono assunta parte delle sue questioni, che a me tanta differenza non facevano, e chiusa la faccenda. 

Mi fa venire in mente questa cosa, la foto con tanto di indirizzo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Magari se non vuoi che io "indaghi" (visto che sai anche il lavoro che faccio che mi rende la cosa estremamente semplice) abbi almeno la cura di non mandarmi una tua foto con tanto di indirizzo del sito web dal quale l'hai scaricata ... hai ben poco da recriminare se poi io sul sito ci vado a fare un giro ... così ... tanto per capire !!


Ma perchè non hai chiesto???

Chiedo davvero. Non capisco. 

Se non avesse avuto l'indirizzo, cosa che credevo visto che la questione dell'indirizzo l'hai scritta ora, avresti indagato scavando in un nascosto. (e a riguardo confermo il mio pensiero) 

Ma con tanto di indirizzo, non capisco davvero il non chiedere e il muoverti come se dovessi farlo invece.

Non capisco. 

Se io ricevessi una foto con indirizzo, chiederei semplicemente che foto mi è stata data. 
E lo vorrei proprio ascoltare. Il perchè e il percome.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In tutto questo, secondo me, la cosa veramente importante, è che se hanno fatto sesso non protetto kikko si faccia degli esami.
> 
> Passa in sordina, ma a me sembra una questione di non poco conto.


Tenuto conto che con lei ho fatto sesso l'ultima volta un anno fa e che, per altri motivi, faccio TUTTI gli esami una volta al bimestre, almeno da questo punto di vista sto abbastanza tranquillo ...


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tenuto conto che con lei ho fatto sesso l'ultima volta un anno fa e che, per altri motivi, faccio TUTTI gli esami una volta al bimestre, almeno da questo punto di vista sto abbastanza tranquillo ...


Bene!

Questa è la cosa importante.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> più che un progetto ,un'ancora a cui aggrapparsi.
> 
> Vivere non solo del sesso, ma stare bene in tutto.
> 
> ...


E io mi sono sempre chiesto perché accollare ad un amante obblighi che sono propri di una storia. Se tu chiedi l'esclusiva ad un'amante o quantomeno la vorresti, mi stai dicendo che vuoi un altro rapporto. Così è.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando le ho detto che avevo  scoperto il suo “segreto”* lei mi ha risposto che ero stato solo un  cretino a voler indagare … potevo accontentarmi della sua foto e non  farmi troppe domande*.
> 
> Quando le ho chiesto perché avesse omesso  di dirmi questo “piccolo” particolare della sua vita, mi ha risposto che  “il fatto che io e te abbiamo fatto sesso non ti dà il diritto di  sapere tutto di me …”
> 
> ...


Certo, mandandoti una foto presa da un sito, il cretino saresti tu per lei.
Sono più propenso a pensare il contrario, ma, vabbè...
Fuori dalla vita persone tossiche.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E io mi sono sempre chiesto perché accollare ad un amante obblighi che sono propri di una storia. Se tu chiedi l'esclusiva ad un'amante o quantomeno la vorresti, mi stai dicendo che vuoi un altro rapporto. Così è.


Perché a volte la relazione extraconiugale diventa una storia.Una storia di coppia libera dall'intrusione di tutto il mondo esterno e libera da progettualità, un luogo ove due persone possono prendersi i loro spazi di vita liberi di decidere insieme fino a che punto arrivare. A quel punto gli obblighi reciprochi ci sono e vengono caldeggiati da entrambi, perché parte importante della relazione. Si è a quel punto liberi come coppia, ma non come persona.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché a volte la relazione extraconiugale *diventa una storia*.
> Una storia di coppia libera dall'intrusione di tutto il mondo esterno e libera da progettualità, un luogo ove due persone possono farsi la loro vita liberi di decidere insieme fino a che punto arrivare. A quel punto gli obblighi reciprochi ci sono e vengono caldeggiati da entrambi, perché parte importante della relazione. Si è a quel punto liberi come coppia, ma non come persona.


Perchè sia vero il desiderio che descrivi serve essere in due e condividere il percorso che va in quella direzione. 

Se uno dei due desidera una storia fra amanti, ossia altro da quello che descrivi, esistono soltanto aspettative deluse. 

E non ha senso accollare all'altro i propri desideri. EDIT: e men che meno la risultanza della delusione delle proprie aspettative. 

E per accollarli intendo anche il giudicarlo in un modo o nell'altro perchè ha desideri diversi. 

E questo vale sia in un senso che nell'altro. 

Non giudico chi desidera quel che descrivi come un* illus*.
Ma neanche giudico chi non desidera quel che descrivi come un* manchevole di.

Il piano non può essere quello dei desideri giusti e dei desideri sbagliati. Il valore dei desideri.  

Sono desideri. E ognuno ha i propri. E ogni desiderio ha la sua dignità intrinseca. 
Che si perde nel momento in cui si inizia a voler imporre i propri desideri non all'altro, ma come giusti nel mondo tramite l'altro. E qui è un bel problema. Ma di benessere individuale.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè sia vero il desiderio che descrivi serve essere in due e condividere il percorso che va in quella direzione.


Questo vale per qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
Basta essere chiari su quelle che sono le finalità proprie, senza creare aspettative inutili nell'altro, destinate a finire disattese.
Non è impossibile...
Cosa è mancato qui?
Il presentarsi per quello che si è realmente.
E' come se io omettessi all'inizio di una relazione il fatto di essere sposato.
Mi pare ovvio che tra il presentarmi come single o come sposato ci sia molta differenza di aspettative che si vengono a creare nell'altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E io mi sono sempre chiesto perché accollare ad un amante obblighi che sono propri di una storia. Se tu chiedi l'esclusiva ad un'amante o quantomeno la vorresti, mi stai dicendo che vuoi un altro rapporto. Così è.


Non  mi sta bene la promiscuità 

Se ne hai altre io mi levo di torno. Non mi interessa

Trovo che il rispetto in qualsiasi rapporto ci debba essere. Se mi cerchi solo perchè quel giorno dopo mesi, ti è venuta voglia di me. Puoi andar anche a raccoglie lumache


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo vale per qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
> Basta essere chiari su quelle che sono le finalità proprie, senza creare aspettative inutili nell'altro, destinate a finire disattese.
> Non è impossibile...
> *Cosa è mancato qui?
> ...


mah. SE ho letto bene e se le informazioni date sono complete, si sapeva quello che si doveva sapere. 

Lei aveva una relazione aperta con il compagno. 
Se non è presentarsi questo, non so cosa lo possa essere. Per la verità. 

Se io dico che sono promiscua, intendo esattamente che sono promiscua. 

Poi chi ascolta può decidere di fare come il tipo del breve racconto a ginevra, ossia credere che quella mia affermazione sia una facciata che nasconde sofferenze inenarrabili etc etc e farsi i film. O che sia promiscuità riservata a tutti tranne che a lui. 

Ma non è una questione che mi riguarda se non nella misura in cui poi cominci ad invadermi e anche giudicarmi per quella che sono volendo vendermi un giusto e uno sbagliato dei miei desideri. 
(per confermare i tuoi fra l'altro, e quindi usandomi in modo strisciante per confermarti a te stesso). 

Ma non mi sembra che neanche questo sia avvenuto. 

Visto che di comune accordo questi due trombavano e fine.
Poi lei ha chiesto (lo sottolineo) di fare anche altro e lui ha accettato. 

E sottolineo anche che parlare oltre che trombare non è essere innamorati. Ma essere curiosi di conoscere.
Non è che parlare di sè lo si fa solo come merce di scambio per l'amore. 
Si parla perchè trombando si è scoperto che quell'altra persona ha cose interessanti da dire. 

Non mi pare per niente una storia in cui è mancata chiarezza, men che meno di presentazione. 

Salvo voler intendere quel che si vuole. 
Io ribadisco che se una ersona mi dice che ha una relazione aperta col compagn* di vita, prima di mettermi a pensare che la cosa sia riservata solo al compagno ce ne vuole. 

Perchè se hai una relazione aperta col compagn* di vita, hai un certo tipo di struttura relazionale.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questo vale per qualsiasi relazione amorosa.
> Basta essere chiari su quelle che sono le finalità proprie, senza creare aspettative inutili nell'altro, destinate a finire disattese.
> Non è impossibile...
> Cosa è mancato qui?
> ...


Per quanto riguarda le aspettative, per la mia esperienza, sono un qualcosa che riguarda chi se le crea. 

Neanche a volerle smontare mettendo sotto il naso fatti che le smontano, se qualcuno se le vuole creare, lo si convince a non farlo. 

E ti basti pensare alle/agli amanti che sono in attesa di un cambiamento del partner impegnato. 

Le aspettative parlano di chi le crea. 
E aggiungo pure che l'altro ci può giocare, se lo volesse fare, nella misura in cui l'individuo non sa distinguere le sue aspettative dai fatti e dalla consapevolezza dei propri bisogni fondamentali.  

Altro discorso è costruire realtà parallele in cui far cascare l'altro. 
Ma è un discorso completamente diverso. E parla di inganno premeditato.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> *l’altra che entrò nella mia vita in un momento per me molto difficile …
> l’altra per la quale misi da parte, per la prima volta in vita mia, i miei principi di “fedeltà” …
> l’altra con la quale, per la prima volta, tradii mia moglie …*
> Dell’_altra_  sapevo che non avrei mai dovuto innamorarmi … che sarebbe stato solo un  piacevole “diversivo” … del resto l
> ...


Ho sottolineato i passi più importanti.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> mah. SE ho letto bene e se le informazioni date sono complete, si sapeva quello che si doveva sapere.
> .


Secondo me lei ha omesso molto, forse troppo, a una persona che non aveva la minima conoscenza di quel mondo e che era la prima volta che tradiva.
Prova a rileggere quanto ho riportato sopra.
Non credo lo abbia fatto per ingenuità.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non  mi sta bene la promiscuità
> 
> Se ne hai altre io mi levo di torno. Non mi interessa
> 
> Trovo che il rispetto in qualsiasi rapporto ci debba essere. Se mi cerchi solo perchè quel giorno dopo mesi, ti è venuta voglia di me. Puoi andar anche a raccoglie lumache


Eh...ma allora l'amantato non è una strada. 

Ti crei una relazione parallela allora. Una vita parallela con chi come te ha quell'esigenza. 

La promiscuità fa parte dell'essere amanti. 

Se uno ti dice che è promiscuo, e tu resti. 
E poi ti incazzi perchè scopri che è promiscuo non nel modo in cui tu volevi che fosse promiscuo...buh


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Per quanto riguarda le aspettative, per la mia esperienza, sono un qualcosa che riguarda chi se le crea.
> *
> 
> *Altro discorso è costruire realtà parallele in cui far cascare l'altro.
> *Ma è un discorso completamente diverso. E parla di inganno premeditato.


Ma le omissioni contribuiscono alla costruzione di qualcosa che non c'è.
Se io mi fingo single, do modo all'altra persona di relazionarsi con un qualcosa che non esiste nella realtà e di crearsi aspettative che per forza verranno disattese.
Se io mi fingo amico, parlo liberamente di tutto, mi lascio andare e poi ometto gran parte della mia vita perché so che potrebbe influire molto nel rapporto comunque creo una situazione ingannevole.
E' come se una donna al terzo (!) appuntamento a cena si lamentasse di uno che tenta di baciarla...
Al primo sarebbe comprensibile, al secondo si potrebbero avere ancora dei dubbi, ma al terzo se esci con me da sola e mantieni un certo atteggiamento do per scontato che ti possa interessare.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè, lei ti ha dato una foto con indirizzo e tu non hai chiesto nulla?
> 
> Ma davvero?
> 
> (gioco del cazzo, per la verità...chissà in cosa voleva testarti).


Nel racconto non sono entrato troppo nei dettagli ma credo che a questo punto valga la pena di chiarire un po' di cose.
Subito dopo aver ricevuto la foto e prima di effettuare qualsivoglia ricerca la conversazione Whatsapp proseguì così (copio e incollo) :

_io: Quando ci vedremo a quattr'occhi qualche curiosità su www.....it però me la devi togliere ...
__
L'altra: Cos'è stai controllando il sito? come ci sei arrivato ?

__Io: il sito è scritto sulla foto ...

__l'altra: Scusa ... ne parliamo a quattr'occhi la prossima volta che ci vediamo ...

_per una serie di circostanze (lei annullò al'ultimo minuto un paio di appuntamenti) non riuscimmo a vederci se non dopo tre settimane (non due come ho erroneamente scritto). 
Cenammo assieme e per tutta la sera parlammo del più e del meno ... anzi ... parlammo quasi esclusivamente dei suoi problemi di salute (di cui, so per certo, io ne sono al corrente ma non il suo compagno) ... un paio di volte cercai di portare il discorso sulla faccenda "sito" ma lei fu abile a cambiare immediatamente argomento. 
Finché a fine serata, in macchina parcheggiati ad un centinaio di metri da casa sua, non l'ho chiamata con il suo nickname e le ho chiesto esplicitamente di parlarmi della cosa ... la sue parole furono quella che già ho riportato ...


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me lei ha omesso molto, forse troppo, a una persona che non aveva la minima conoscenza di quel mondo e che era la prima volta che tradiva.
> Prova a rileggere quanto ho riportato sopra.
> Non credo lo abbia fatto per ingenuità.


Quindi tu dici, siccome lui era ingenuo, non sapeva nulla del mondo della promiscuità (ma d'altro canto come lui stesso scrive gli andava bene un piacevole diversivo e non era interessato a chiedere perchè) allora lei avrebbe dovuto spiegargli la vita. 

Se io mi metto con uno che mi dice, va benissimo tesoro, per me sei la mia trombata settimanale o mensile, mah. 
Non mi metto a fargli la balia. 
Faccio la trombata settimanale o mensile. Se va bene pure a me. 

Non penso neanche io all'ingenuità. Di nessuno dei due per la verità.

Ognuno ha seguito quello che più gli accomodava nel momento in cui lo seguiva.

Lui si è trovato con una "open mind" che lui disprezza.
E lei si è trovata con un cretino. 

E' quello che succede a volte, e nessuna spiegazione lo impedisce. 

Certo è che però, quando si tratta di me io chiedo eh. 

Se mi trovo uno che mi dice "tesoro, io amo lo scat" io non so cosa sia lo scat ma siccome lui mi sembra un bel diversivo non chiedo nulla, poi quando un bel giorno scopro che si fa cagare in bocca ho poco da dire che non ne sapevo nulla di quel mondo. 

Ti pare? 

O forse lui, alla vigilia della prima trombata avrebbe dovuto regalarmi il manuale delle pratiche?
Tenendo poi conto che la relazione non era improntata alla conoscenza ma all'uso reciproco.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Nel racconto non sono entrato troppo nei dettagli ma credo che a questo punto valga la pena di chiarire un po' di cose.
> Subito dopo aver ricevuto la foto e prima di effettuare qualsivoglia ricerca la conversazione Whatsapp proseguì così (copio e incollo) :
> 
> _io: Quando ci vedremo a quattr'occhi qualche curiosità su www.....it però me la devi togliere ...
> ...


Insomma Kikko, all'inizio si è relazionata con te come con tutti, ovvero col sesso.
Poi si è stufata di fare sesso, ma ha capito che la tua compagnia era piacevole e tu eri accogliente più di tutti gli altri, per cui non ti ha mollato del tutto.
Ti ha dato quel che aveva intenzione di  darti, ma quando tu hai preteso quel che volevi tu è finita, perché a lei non sta bene.
Eri funzionale ai suoi bisogni. Lei non lo era ai tuoi, o meglio, non così come credevi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...ma allora l'amantato non è una strada.
> 
> Ti crei una relazione parallela allora. Una vita parallela con chi come te ha quell'esigenza.
> 
> ...


Difficilmente trovi un* che ti dica sono promiscuo/a ( me ne è capitato uno e gli ho detto no grazie, ma è stato molto chiaro da subito, non potevo fraintedendere)

Se lo dicessero a chiare lettere, come fanno dopo, non inizierebbe nulla.

Ti confondono, con atteggiamenti molto discordanti.



Parlando per me , mi sono anche sentita dire sei l'amore della mia vita. Ok ci sta che si dicano bugie, ma c'è un limite.
Poi se ci si incazza mi sembra normale.

Poi quando s riesce ad essere lucidi si prende la decisione


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Nel racconto non sono entrato troppo nei dettagli ma credo che a questo punto valga la pena di chiarire un po' di cose.
> Subito dopo aver ricevuto la foto e prima di effettuare qualsivoglia ricerca la conversazione Whatsapp proseguì così (copio e incollo) :
> 
> _io: Quando ci vedremo a quattr'occhi qualche curiosità su www.....it però me la devi togliere ...
> ...


Sono curiosa, se posso. 

Ma non le hai chiesto come mai proprio quella foto? 
E perchè prima ti manda una foto con un indirizzo e poi svia il parlartene? 

Guarda che non è un modo per cercare scusanti a lei e colpe a te. E' che è una dinamica particolare. 

Dubito semplicemente non si sia accorta dell'indirizzo. 
Anche perchè è stata lei a portare la chat nella direzione in cui potesse mandare una foto. 

Sembra quasi un test. Puerile. Ma un test.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici, siccome lui era ingenuo, non sapeva nulla del mondo della promiscuità (ma d'altro canto come lui stesso scrive gli andava bene un piacevole diversivo e non era interessato a chiedere perchè) allora lei avrebbe dovuto spiegargli la vita.
> .


Secondo me avrebbe dovuto mollarlo prima.
Ma se continui, vai avanti e capisci chi hai di fronte, ovvero una persona che ignora il tuo mondo, eviti di mandargli una foto col nome del sito per sbatterglielo in faccia.
E' ovvio che poi lui ti faccia domande a cui poi tu, se vuoi continuare il rapporto, devi dare delle risposte.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma Kikko, all'inizio si è relazionata con te come con tutti, ovvero col sesso.
> Poi si è stufata di fare sesso, ma ha capito che la tua compagnia era piacevole e tu eri accogliente più di tutti gli altri, per cui non ti ha mollato del tutto.
> Ti ha dato quel che aveva intenzione di  darti, ma quando tu hai preteso quel che volevi tu è finita, perché a lei non sta bene.
> Eri funzionale ai suoi bisogni. Lei non lo era ai tuoi, o meglio, non così come credevi.


Analisi sintetica ma sostanzialmente corretta :up:


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Difficilmente trovi un* che ti dica sono promiscuo/a ( me ne è capitato uno e gli ho detto no grazie, ma è stato molto chiaro da subito, non potevo fraintedendere)
> 
> Se lo dicessero a chiare lettere, come fanno dopo, non inizierebbe nulla.
> 
> ...


beh...il grassetto fa parte delle credenze maschili riguardo la disponibilità allo scopare femminile. 

L'hanno detto anche a me, ma mi è sempre stato evidente fosse una cazzata o un segnale di instabilità.

Trombiamo 3, 4, 10 volte, facciamo anche di più. Ma il nostro contesto è quello del trombare a me vien da ridere. 

Neanche G. che sono anni, ormai che ci vediamo, mi dice o gli dico "sei l'amore della mia vita". E' una cagata ontologica 

Saranno gli ambienti, ma per quanto mi riguarda la promiscuità è sempre stata dichiarata. Voglio dire, ci si trova per trombare e spesso di nascosto a qualcun altro...è promiscuo. E se lo fai con me, significa che lo comprendi. Anche solo per la prima volta. 
Quello che succedeva spesso era più che altro che una volta dichiarata a mia volta la mia, la loro si sciogliesse come neve al sole :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me avrebbe dovuto mollarlo prima.
> Ma se continui, vai avanti e capisci chi hai di fronte, ovvero una persona che ignora il tuo mondo, eviti di mandargli una foto col nome del sito per sbatterglielo in faccia.
> E' ovvio che poi lui ti faccia domande a cui poi tu, se vuoi continuare il rapporto, devi dare delle risposte.


Ma è un anno che non scopano. 

E la scoperta del sito è di un mese fa.

_il mese scorso, ero a Parigi per lavoro, durante una delle nostre solite conversazioni notturne via whatsup, non so nemmeno come o forse fu l’__altra ad introdurre volutamente l’argomento, ma il discorso stranamente cadde sulle “fantasie” che più ci eccitavano … mi chiese di descriverle la mia preferita ed io le mandai una foto di una donna nuda con il tacco 12 … mi rispose dicendo che lei il tacco 12 non lo aveva mai portato ma per una sua foto nuda non c’era problema … me la inviò …
fino a quella sera, per un tacito accordo fra noi, non si era mai scritto di sesso e tanto meno ci era mai mandati della foto … questa era la prima volta in assoluto che accadeva.

_EDIT: a questo punto fra l'altro, non vedo il dire un qualcosa di taciuto. Se non per "liberarsi", a diversi livelli. (liberando fra l'altro).


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma è un anno che non scopano.
> 
> E la scoperta del sito è di un mese fa.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma il rapporto era virato verso l'amicizia.
Se in questa modalità tu mi mandi una foto presa da un sito ci sta che a voce mi racconti anche quella parte di te oppure che risponda "Scusa, non me la sento di raccontarti nulla, mi dispiace. Mi perdoni?".
Questo è quello che intendo per un rapporto rispettoso dell'altro.
E' come se io mandassi una mia foto nudo in spiaggia a qualcuna senza specificare che sono naturista.
Se non conosce quel mondo, può immaginare di tutto. Sono io che alle sue domande, se mi interessa la persona, do delle risposte. 
Di solito io faccio così.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono curiosa, se posso.
> 
> *Ma non le hai chiesto come mai proprio quella foto? *
> E perchè prima ti manda una foto con un indirizzo e poi svia il parlartene?
> ...


Quella non fu l'unica foto che mi mandò quella sera a Parigi ... ma era l'unica che aveva l'indirizzo web stampato sopra (anche se la location era la stessa) ... io rimango convinto che me l'abbia inviata senza rendersene conto, altrimenti non mi spiego le scuse successive ...


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché a volte la relazione extraconiugale diventa una storia.Una storia di coppia libera dall'intrusione di tutto il mondo esterno e libera da progettualità, un luogo ove due persone possono prendersi i loro spazi di vita liberi di decidere insieme fino a che punto arrivare. A quel punto gli obblighi reciprochi ci sono e vengono caldeggiati da entrambi, perché parte importante della relazione. Si è a quel punto liberi come coppia, ma non come persona.


Appunto, e quando diventa una storia un amante non è più un amante. È una storia.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Insomma Kikko, all'inizio si è relazionata con te come con tutti, ovvero col sesso.
> Poi si è stufata di fare sesso, ma ha capito che la tua compagnia era piacevole e tu eri accogliente più di tutti gli altri, per cui non ti ha mollato del tutto.
> Ti ha dato quel che aveva intenzione di  darti, ma quando tu hai preteso quel che volevi tu è finita, perché a lei non sta bene.
> Eri funzionale ai suoi bisogni. Lei non lo era ai tuoi, o meglio, non così come credevi.


Analisi perfettamente corretta fintanto che rimane asettica è scevra da giudizi di valore.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, e quando diventa una storia un amante non è più un amante. È una storia.


Intendiamoci sul termine, che se no. andiamo avanti a discutere per pagine...:carneval:
L'amante è chiunque abbia una relazione extraconiugale o mostri passione amorosa verso qualcosa o qualcuno.
Che costituisca una storia o faccia solo sesso è comunque sempre amante.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Analisi perfettamente corretta fintanto che rimane asettica è scevra da giudizi di valore.


... che però è inevitabile ci siano tra chi la vive.
Chi è all'interno in qualche modo deve distruggere le varie parti del rapporto per allontanarsi finalmente dall'altro.
Che volino giudizi o parolacce o piatti... è lo stesso.
Dal di fuori, non si può che vedere il tutto con distacco.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma il rapporto era virato verso l'amicizia.
> Se in questa modalità tu mi mandi una foto presa da un sito ci sta che a voce mi racconti anche quella parte di te oppure che risponda "Scusa, non me la sento di raccontarti nulla, mi dispiace. Mi perdoni?".
> Questo è quello che intendo per un rapporto rispettoso dell'altro.
> E' come se io mandassi una mia foto nudo in spiaggia a qualcuna senza specificare che sono naturista.
> ...


Si capisco quello che intendi.

E' un'amicizia strana un'amicizia in cui ci si manda foto con riferimenti sessuali. A mio parere. 

E' un altro di quei territori in cui si entra in due, ed è un altro di quei territori in cui è tutto molto sfumato e variabile. 

E quindi non segue le regole dell'amicizia standard. 

E ribadisco, in tutto questo io vedo semplicemente due persone che hanno bisogni completamente diversi e incompatibili. 

Il mio amante, quello che avevo all'epoca del mio ex compagno, ogni tanto mi chiede se può mandarmi foto sue esplicite. Se le desidero. E io immancabilmente rispondo di no. 

Perchè non sono interessata. 

Altrettanto immancabilmente mi ricorda che abbiamo scopato, e altrettanto immancabilmente io gli sottolineo il tempo verbale. Passato. 

Una risata e si può ricominciare a chiacchierare. 

Quando la tensione per lui è troppa, sparisce per un po'. Poi torna e mi racconta. 
A me va bene così. 

Se non mi andasse bene, lo saluterei definitivamente. 

Non lo so...sono dinamiche in cui si entra e si esce insieme. 

Questo sto sostenendo. 
Non c'è un buono e un cattivo. 

E solo casino umano. E scaricare sull'altro il proprio, non porta da nessuna parte. 
Conferma solo quel che già si sa. 

Questo sostengo. 

Ed è il motivo per cui punto più sulla parte di kikko che su quella di lei. 
Giudicare lei, in un modo o nell'altro, non è che cambia la posizione di kikko.

Ossia uomo incastrato con una moglie che non lo ama. E che in un'altra ha trovato una situazione altrettanto insoddisfacente e non rispondente ai suoi bisogni.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh mi pare giusto, mica sei un maschietto
> 
> In ogni caso, se uno/a non è in grado di accogliere (e tutti più o meno in vari campi lo siamo) deve farsene una ragione, sarà di default condannato alle omissioni.
> 
> ...


Ma uno può accogliere e non approvare.
Se ometti è perché mi vuoi prendere per il culo perché sai che la festa sarebbe finita .
Lo trovò estremamente disonesto


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quella non fu l'unica foto che mi mandò quella sera a Parigi ... ma era l'unica che aveva l'indirizzo web stampato sopra (anche se la location era la stessa) ... io rimango convinto che me l'abbia inviata senza rendersene conto, altrimenti non mi spiego le scuse successive ...


Perchè non ti spieghi le scuse successive?

Può essere che abbia colto la tua reazione, si sia sentita respinta e abbia chiuso ogni discussione. 

Lo ribadisco ancora. Non è giustificazione. 

Ma stride e non poco. 

La cosa che a me ha colpito è stato il suo "sei un cretino". (come gli altri). 

Ma sono solo ipotesi, se non avete più parlato schiettamente, per davvero però, tali restano. 

Ma uno come te, cosa ci si è messo a fare con una come lei? 
(se posso eh. Visti da qui, e anche in passato, mi siete sembrati davvero tanto, tanto distanti. )


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] oggi possiamo ubriacarci perchè quoto ogni tuo singolo intervento

Su lei ho già detto tutto quello che penso
E [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] sa cosa penso di lui


Troppo incasinata per seguirvi oggi......


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non ti spieghi le scuse successive?
> 
> Può essere che abbia colto la tua reazione, si sia sentita respinta e abbia chiuso ogni discussione.
> 
> ...


Questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte ... 
Quando ho ceduto alle sue "avances" ero in periodo molto buio (poche settimane dopo mia moglie mi avrebbe lasciato ...) e lei appariva come una zattera di salvataggio in mezzo ad un mare in tempesta in cui stavo lentamente affogando ... 
credo di aver pensato che mettermi sullo stesso piano di mia moglie tradendola, mi avrebbe fatto bene ... avrebbe fatto bene alla mia autostima ... sapendo anche che la stavo tradendo con una donna che lei conosceva e che le stava particolarmente antipatica ... 
una specie di rivincita ... 
un modo per convincere me stesso che le parole che mia moglie mi ripeteva da anni non erano vere _"che donna vuoi che ti voglia" ... _Ecco vedi, una donna che mi vuole c'è ...

Avrebbe dovuto essere solo sesso ... ma io non riuscii a tenermi a lungo la maschera ... fu allora che il sesso finì e lei mi scrisse una frase che avrebbe dovuto farmi capire molte cose ... 
_Ritengo che non sia fondamentale che fra di noi ci sia “sesso” ogni volta che ci vediamo, certo la cosa non mi dispiace, anzi, ma non è indispensabile. Possono esserci dei giorni che uno di noi due oppure tutti e due abbiamo bisogno solo di un abbraccio, di una carezza, di un po’ di attenzione ...  _


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che pochi qui dentro si ricordino di me … non scrivo da mesi, forse anni …
> La  mia storia è una come tante … tradito ripetutamente … Lei che mi urla  in faccia di non avermi mai amato nei 33 anni di relazione … Lei della  quale sono (probabilmente) ancora innamorato … Lei con la quale ancora  convivo come “separato in casa” … la peggiore condizione possibile.
> Perché io sia ancora e malgrado tutto in questa condizione non è però oggetto di questo scritto …
> è piuttosto la mia “storia” con l’_altra_ di cui vorrei raccontare … o meglio raccontarne l’epilogo …
> ...


Ciao, ho letto solo le prime pagine della discussione, ma non capisco perché tu ti sia sentito deluso.

Lasciamo un attimo da parte l'aspetto sessuale, visto che nell'ultimo periodo non era la parte più importante del vostro rapporto, e consideriamola una relazione di amicizia in cui ogni tanto si faceva sesso.
Ma tu da un amico ti aspetti che ti riveli ogni parte di sè?
Io ho amiche molto care a cui non ho detto molte cose di me, perché sono cose mie e non ritengo necessario comunicarle. Non aggiungerebbero/toglierebbero nulla alla sostanza della nostra amicizia.

Cosa cambia nel vostro rapporto sapere o non sapere ciò che fa quando non sta con te?

Nei rapporti tra amanti la pretesa di esclusività è totalmente ridicola, perché essere amanti è per definizione un modo di essere assolutamente inconciliabile con la fedeltà.

Nei rapporti tra amici, anche quelli molto stretti, ci possono essere zone private in cui l'altro non deve intromettersi.

Quindi cosa cerchi in un tipo di rapporto come questo?
Vorrei capire meglio, se è possibile.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Intendiamoci sul termine, che se no. andiamo avanti a discutere per pagine...:carneval:
> L'amante è chiunque abbia una relazione extraconiugale o mostri passione amorosa verso qualcosa o qualcuno.
> Che costituisca una storia o faccia solo sesso è comunque sempre amante.


Non potrei essere più in disaccordo. La dimensione dell'amante è la bolla, quella della storia il progetto. Quando l'amante diventa un qualcosa di progettuale si istituzionalizza e diventa una parte della storia,  Sacrificando, tra l'altro, la sua individualità. Che poi moltissime persone per natura siano votate al sacrificio perché si sentono realizzate solo in quanto parti di qualcosa di più grande è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Sia che si tratti di un problema di autostima, che di altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte ...
> Quando ho ceduto alle sue "avances" ero in periodo molto buio (poche settimane dopo mia moglie mi avrebbe lasciato ...) e lei appariva come una zattera di salvataggio in mezzo ad un mare in tempesta in cui stavo lentamente affogando ...
> credo di aver pensato che mettermi sullo stesso piano di mia moglie tradendola, mi avrebbe fatto bene ... avrebbe fatto bene alla mia autostima ... sapendo anche che la stavo tradendo con una donna che lei conosceva e che le stava particolarmente antipatica ...
> una specie di rivincita ...
> ...


Sicuro che non ti abbia educatamente detto che scopi male?


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Nei rapporti tra amanti la pretesa di esclusività è totalmente ridicola, perché essere amanti è per definizione un modo di essere assolutamente inconciliabile con la fedeltà.


Fedeltà e esclusività non sono la stessa cosa.
Si può essere fedeli senza essere esclusivi, per esempio.
Con la fedeltà si aderisce a un impegno preso con un'altra persona, che può anche prevedere l'esclusività.
in una storia tra amanti l'esclusività può anche essere prevista, perché no?
Se gli amanti si innamorano direi che è anche pretesa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma uno può accogliere e non approvare.
> Se ometti è perché mi vuoi prendere per il culo perché sai che la festa sarebbe finita .
> Lo trovò estremamente disonesto


:up:


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non potrei essere più in disaccordo. *La dimensione dell'amante è la bolla, quella della storia il progetto*. Quando l'amante diventa un qualcosa di progettuale si istituzionalizza e diventa una parte della storia,  Sacrificando, tra l'altro, la sua individualità. Che poi moltissime persone per natura siano votate al sacrificio perché si sentono realizzate solo in quanto parti di qualcosa di più grande è tutto un altro paio di maniche. Sia che si tratti di un problema di autostima, che di altro.


Non necessariamente una storia deve avere un progetto, o almeno, non credo.
Si possono avere storie senza amore ma solo per sesso - io ne ho avuta una che è durata anni - storie d'amore senza progetto - soprattutto da giovani, io cui motore è solo la relazione.
Che poi, arrivati a un'età in cui la progettualità viene ritenuta necessaria, si attui la modalità che la prevede è un altro discorso. Ma quando hai già portato a termine tutti i progetti di coppia - matrimonio, figli - può emergere comunque un desiderio di vivere nuove relazioni, alle quali non carichi in alcun modo il peso della progettualità grazie alla bolla, che non è altro che un modo per tenere fuori il mondo esterno e vivere la dimensione pura della relazione senza alcun tipo di interferenza, ma è, in non pochi casi, una vera e propria storia.
Ci sono relazioni tra amanti che durano anni e non possono essere liquidate come meno importanti rispetto ad altre: operano un cambiamento sulle persone coinvolte, contribuiscono alla loro crescita e hanno un peso decisamente importante nelle loro vite. Sono storie d'amore che hanno lo stesso valore di quelle istituzionali pur in assenza di progettualità, anzi, forse grazie proprio a quest'assenza.
Certo, poi ci sono anche frequenti rapporti tra amanti che non rientrano nell'ambito della definizione di "storie", che è un po' come fare una distinzione tra conoscenti e amici.
Questa per esempio non è una storia.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte ...
> Quando ho ceduto alle sue "avances" ero in periodo molto buio (poche settimane dopo mia moglie mi avrebbe lasciato ...) e lei appariva come una zattera di salvataggio in mezzo ad un mare in tempesta in cui stavo lentamente affogando ...
> credo di aver pensato che *mettermi sullo stesso piano* di mia moglie *tradendola*, mi avrebbe fatto bene ... *avrebbe fatto bene alla mia autostima* ... sapendo anche che la stavo tradendo con una donna che lei conosceva e *che le stava particolarmente antipatica* ...
> *una specie di rivincita* ...
> ...


guarda...riguardo le parole di tua moglie, non ho io parole. 
Mi dispiace molto. Molto. 

Non so che altro dire a riguardo. 

Ma il grassetto invece parla di te e del tuo rapporto con una persona che si è permessa di essere tanto meschina e viscida da mettersi di punta a smantellare l'altro per confermare se stessa. 

Se posso permettermi, invece di giudicare come sola una donna che semplicemente trova soddisfacimento nelle sue pulsioni e nei suoi desideri, prendi in considerazione la meschinità di una di cui ti dichiari innamorato e guardala. 
Ma per davvero però. 

Che magari non ha scopato, con o senza volto, ma quella roba lì è vomito dei più schifosi. Perchè usa e sfrutta l'affetto e il consolidamento dell'affetto per distruggere e farsi spazio a discapito dell'altro. 
Che ha promesso di proteggere. 

Non so come tu possa dichiararti innamorato di una persona che ti ha usato a quel modo. 

Non so dove tu possa rintracciare una qualche forma di amore o vicinanza in una persona che è in grado di pensare e pronunciare al suo uomo una roba così...violenta. 

Ovviamente puoi spostare e giudicare una che si è fatta semplicemente i cazzi suoi. Dichiarandotelo e non promettendoti nulla. 
E che tu stesso hai usato per rivincita (scoprendo che quelle rivincite, attuate per riflesso di qualcun altro - tua moglie- fondamentalmente vanno a confermare esattamente quello che hanno predetto. Per paradosso sei andato a confermare esattamente quello che ti ha detto tua moglie "che donna vuoi che ti voglia?". E ti sei risposto. Una puttana senza anima nè equilibrio nè stabilità, neanche quella mi vuole alla fine. Perchè vuole solo una parte di me. Hai ubbidito a tua moglie fino in fondo. Facendoti male da solo). 

Ma non so bene a cosa ti possa essere utile. E come. 
Se non a ridirigere rabbia e delusione. (che però guarda che, messe nel posto sbagliato, non solo non scompaiono, ma si potenziano come armi rivolte contro di te). 

Perchè per come ti leggo tu sie uno che vuole le carezze e la vicinanza del camminare insieme. 
E senza quella non stai. Non puoi. 

E non può nessuno...non si fa sesso per il sesso senza finire a pezzi se in un modo o nell'altro quel bisogno di vicinanza non è colmato. In un qualche modo. 
E questo te lo dico per esperienza. 

Non è questione del sesso o del non sesso. 
Te l'ha scritto, delicatamente e confermandoti nel tuo valore, la tua amica. 

E' questione del riconoscimento dei bisogni dell'altro. E di non aver vergogna dei propri. 
Che fare sesso, anche senza volto, significa saperli riconoscere bene quei bisogni.  
E saperli collocare. 
In alternativa si finisce a pezzi. 

_Possono esserci dei giorni che uno di noi due oppure tutti e due abbiamo bisogno solo di un abbraccio, di una carezza, di un po’ di attenzione.

_Forse dovresti ascoltarla. 
E riconoscere che tu hai bisogno di quello. Abbracci e carezze e consolazione. 
E dipende solo da te trovarli, o meglio, accoglierli, a prescindere. Allontanando chi non ne ha, concretamente e non in via di principio, per te. 

La delusione mi sembra ben più profonda dell'aver trovato le foto senza volto. E risale a prima. 
Alla predizione di tua moglie.

EDIT: sorvolo sul mio giudizio di valore sulle donne che pur disprezzando il maschio, se ne restano belle belle a godere dei frutti di quello che fa, materialmente e non solo, l'uomo e all'interno di un vincolo pure riconosciuto. 
A culo parato sono bravi tutti a sputare veleno.  A me piacerebbe molto vedere quel veleno senza il culo parato. Così, tanto per gradire.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non necessariamente una storia deve avere un progetto, o almeno, non credo.
> Si possono avere storie senza amore ma solo per sesso - io ne ho avuta una che è durata anni - storie d'amore senza progetto - soprattutto da giovani, io cui motore è solo la relazione.
> Che poi, arrivati a un'età in cui la progettualità viene ritenuta necessaria, si attui la modalità che la prevede è un altro discorso. Ma quando hai già portato a termine tutti i progetti di coppia - matrimonio, figli - può emergere comunque un desiderio di vivere nuove relazioni, alle quali non carichi in alcun modo il peso della progettualità grazie alla bolla, che non è altro che un modo per tenere fuori il mondo esterno e vivere la dimensione pura della relazione senza alcun tipo di interferenza, ma è, in non pochi casi, una vera e propria storia.
> Ci sono relazioni tra amanti che durano anni e non possono essere liquidate come meno importanti rispetto ad altre: operano un cambiamento sulle persone coinvolte, contribuiscono alla loro crescita e hanno un peso decisamente importante nelle loro vite. Sono storie d'amore che hanno lo stesso valore di quelle istituzionali pur in assenza di progettualità, anzi, forse grazie proprio a quest'assenza.
> ...


Io non ne faccio una questione di quantità di tempo trascorso insieme. Se non c'è un progetto non c'è una storia. Di solito lo impari quando salta la storia lunga del liceo. Che per l'appunto è storia soltanto di nome


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione di quantità di tempo trascorso insieme. Se non c'è un progetto non c'è una storia. Di solito lo impari quando salta la storia lunga del liceo. Che per l'appunto è storia soltanto di nome


Apprendo ora che una relazione di due anni e mezzo senza progetto non era una storia
Azz siamo stati malissimo entrambi per nulla
Bene a sapersi


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione di quantità di tempo trascorso insieme. Se non c'è un progetto non c'è una storia. Di solito lo impari quando salta la storia lunga del liceo. Che per l'appunto è storia soltanto di nome


Ma allora quante storie possono definirsi tali?
Alla fine se la definizione è quella io nella vita ho avuto una sola storia, perché solo con una persona ho definito un progetto, che ha portato a sposarmi e a fare una figlia.
In realtà ne conto qualcuna in più.
Sono persone che in qualche modo hanno operato un cambiamento su di me. Ogni rapporto in qualche modo lo fa, se non è proprio superficiale o strumentale.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma allora quante storie possono definirsi tali?
> Alla fine se la definizione è quella io nella vita ho avuto una sola storia, perché solo con una persona ho definito un progetto, che ha portato a sposarmi e a fare una figlia.
> In realtà ne conto qualcuna in più.
> *Sono persone che in qualche modo hanno operato un cambiamento su di me.* Ogni rapporto in qualche modo lo fa, se non è proprio superficiale o strumentale.


Secondo questo discorso io ho avuto migliaia di storie. 

Alcune platoniche altre no. 

Ma migliaia proprio oh.

Io ne ho avuta una di storia. Quella col mio ex compagno. 

E non so ancora se con G. la nostra relazione diverrà storia, ossia se lascerà dietro di sè eredità della sua esistenza. 
In me ne lascerà. Ma io non sono il mondo. 

Non è un caso la necessità di un riconoscimento pubblico e sociale del noi, perchè quel noi acquisisca realtà.
Non siamo solo quello che definiamo di noi. 

Siamo anche il frutto dell'integrazione della nostra percezione di noi stessi coi rimandi del mondo. 
(e non di una persona che insieme ma nel segreto e nel nascondimento ha deciso che esistiamo. In questo caso, esistiamo solo nel segreto e nel nascondimento. Ma manca tutta una parte di visione e di integrazione della visione che è appunto nutrimento della storia. E fra l'altro è proprio questo uno dei bivii di fronte a cui ci si trova ad un certo punto. Camminare insieme nella "luce" oppure rimanere nelle "ombre". Spesso si sceglie di chiudere, perchè entrare nella luce non si può e le ombre ad un certo punto non bastano più. Se l'obiettivo è la storia. ).


----------



## JON (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte ...
> Quando ho ceduto alle sue "avances" ero in periodo molto buio (poche settimane dopo mia moglie mi avrebbe lasciato ...) e lei appariva come una zattera di salvataggio in mezzo ad un mare in tempesta in cui stavo lentamente affogando ...
> credo di aver pensato che mettermi sullo stesso piano di mia moglie tradendola, mi avrebbe fatto bene ... avrebbe fatto bene alla mia autostima ... sapendo anche che la stavo tradendo con una donna che lei conosceva e che le stava particolarmente antipatica ...
> una specie di rivincita ...
> ...


Dinamica della quale non ci sarebbe da stupirsi, lei era stata chiara sin dall'inizio che la vostra storia sarebbe stata di solo sesso e nient'altro.

Quello su cui non è stata trasparente sono stati i motivi che si celavano dietro questo suo lucido pragmatismo.
Pur accettando il fatto che era in diritto di ometterti quello che voleva, bisogna notare che ha scientemente omesso di rivelarti la sua perversione (per me quello è, anche se mi dispiace urtare ,eventualmente, la suscettibilità altrui) e non il fatto che avesse abitudini sessuali "aperte", cosa di cui eri al corrente. Per me si tratta di cose ben distinte, non tanto per il fatto che personalmente detesto e rifiuto certi canali del sesso, ma più che altro per il fatto che lei stessa ha posto questo suo aspetto alla stregua di un tabù dato che ha ritenuto opportuno non parlartene. Teoricamente, visto il presunto rapporto di amicizia che vi legava, avrebbe anche potuto parlarti del suo vizio, pardon, giochetto.

Resta il fatto che, se tu avessi saputo dei suoi costumi, con molta probabilità non avresti iniziato una storia con una dea del sesso a quarti di bue. Se non altro perché altrimenti avresti dato ragione a tua moglie sul fatto che non troverai altre donne. E comunque, a prescindere, non è con una così che risollevi la tua autostima. Forse è questo il tuo problema.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (18 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] ma tutte a te capitano?
 :singleeye:
Secondo me sei troppo tenerone


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fedeltà e esclusività non sono la stessa cosa.
> Si può essere fedeli senza essere esclusivi, per esempio.
> Con la fedeltà si aderisce a un impegno preso con un'altra persona, che può anche prevedere l'esclusività.
> in una storia tra amanti l'esclusività può anche essere prevista, perché no?
> Se gli amanti si innamorano direi che è anche pretesa.


Lo trovo un po' incoerente, perdonami. Tradisco il mio coniuge per legarmi in modo esclusivo a un altro e restare fedele a lui. La mia mente non è così contorta.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Dinamica della quale non ci sarebbe da stupirsi, lei era stata chiara sin dall'inizio che la vostra storia sarebbe stata di solo sesso e nient'altro.
> 
> Quello su cui non è stata trasparente sono stati i motivi che si celavano dietro questo suo lucido pragmatismo.
> Pur accettando il fatto che era in diritto di ometterti quello che voleva, bisogna notare che ha scientemente omesso di rivelarti la sua perversione (per me quello è, anche se mi dispiace urtare ,eventualmente, la suscettibilità altrui) e non il fatto che avesse abitudini sessuali "aperte", cosa di cui eri al corrente. Per me si tratta di cose ben distinte, non tanto per il fatto che personalmente detesto e rifiuto certi canali del sesso, ma più che altro per il fatto che lei stessa ha reso questo suo aspetto alla stregua di tabù dato che ha ritenuto opportuno non parlartene. Teoricamente, visto il presunto rapporto di amicizia che vi legava, avrebbe anche potuto parlarti del suo vizio, pardon, giochetto.
> ...


Ciao 

Contenta di rileggerti. 

Certo che ha scientemente omesso. E ha chiuso quando si è accorta che la sua perversione (concordo, questo è. Mettere sotto sopra un sistema acquisito. ) non aveva spazio. 

Certo, avrebbe potuto confessarsi a lui. 

Ma, da pervertita , non vedo cosa ci sia da confessare. 
Condivido le mie perversioni con chi le sa accogliere e ne sa aver cura. 

Se mi rendo conto che le mie perversioni possono arrecare danno, interrompo quel livello e mi sposto di livello. 
E le mie perversioni me le tengo per me e per chi le accoglie. 

Accettando che quello è un tabù. La perversione non è ben accetta, diciamocelo dai. Pure il DSM ci è andato sopra in crisi 
E non vedo motivo di mettersi nella condizione di farsi fustigare sulla pubblica piazza di una relazione che si è comunque interrotta. 
E riconoscere la non accettazione della perversione da parte dell'altro, non significa farsene perdonare o proporla per dare visione di un qualcosa che non vuole essere visto. E che vuole essere tenuto lontano. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Sempre parlando da pervertita, ci ho messo anni a comprendere che le mie perversioni sono una parte essenziale e preziosissima di me e per me. E proprio per questo motivo le condivido per davvero solo con qualcuno. 
E solo dopo aver verificato in più riprese la sua accoglienza. 

E' una bella parola, pervertire. A mio parere. 
In particolare quando è collocata e non porta imposizione. Neanche di esistenza.


----------



## JON (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Contenta di rileggerti.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ipazia, ben ritrovata e ben ritrovati.


----------



## ipazia (18 Giugno 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, ben ritrovata e ben ritrovati.




Stai bene?


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma *allora quante storie possono definirsi tali?*
> Alla fine se la definizione è quella io nella vita ho avuto una sola storia, perché solo con una persona ho definito un progetto, che ha portato a sposarmi e a fare una figlia.
> In realtà ne conto qualcuna in più.
> Sono persone che in qualche modo hanno operato un cambiamento su di me. Ogni rapporto in qualche modo lo fa, se non è proprio superficiale o strumentale.


Tutto è storia. Anche un viaggio in treno con un interessante interlocutore può trasformarsi in un pezzo importante di vita, di quelli che entrano a far parte della tua memoria autobiografica e, quindi, contribuiscono a definire ciò che sei.

Ma se parliamo di storia sentimentale, per me non può esistere una storia se non alla luce del sole.
E spiego perché: perché ogni storia clandestina è pesantemente condizionata dalla candestinitá, appunto.

Quindi non esiste noia, non esistono problemi quotidiani da condividere, non esiste stanchezza, non esiste nulla di ciò che caratterizza OGNI rapporto personale (anche di amicizia o familiare) degno di questo nome.
Il rapporto clandestino nasce e muore ogni volta che ci si incontra (per scopare, essenzialmente) e poi ci si riveste per tornare alla propria rassicurante routine.

Il rapporto clandestino è come una pausa caffè, un pomeriggio alle terme, un bel massaggio.
Tutto ciò che è eccitante e rilassante sta dentro, tutto ciò da cui si vuole scappare resta fuori.

Per me non si può costruire una storia su queste premesse. Per me, ovvio.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Apprendo ora che una relazione di due anni e mezzo senza progetto non era una storia
> Azz siamo stati malissimo entrambi per nulla
> Bene a sapersi


Se io progetto non c'era è stata altro. Poi che c'entra star bene o no? A volte mi sembri un'infedele posseduta da una bacchettona :rotfl: mica serve una storia per stare bene.


danny ha detto:


> Ma allora quante storie possono definirsi tali?
> Alla fine se la definizione è quella io nella vita ho avuto una sola storia, perché solo con una persona ho definito un progetto, che ha portato a sposarmi e a fare una figlia.
> In realtà ne conto qualcuna in più.
> Sono persone che in qualche modo hanno operato un cambiamento su di me. Ogni rapporto in qualche modo lo fa, se non è proprio superficiale o strumentale.


Per me la scriminante è quella. Poi ci sono persone che DEVONO includere per forza. Anche se non richiesto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Lo trovo un po' incoerente, perdonami. Tradisco il mio coniuge per legarmi in modo esclusivo a un altro e restare fedele a lui. La mia mente non è così contorta.


Nelle faccende di cuore cerchi la coerenza? :rotfl:
Maddai!


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma le omissioni contribuiscono alla costruzione di qualcosa che non c'è.
> Se io mi fingo single, do modo all'altra persona di relazionarsi con un qualcosa che non esiste nella realtà e di crearsi aspettative che per forza verranno disattese.
> Se io mi fingo amico, parlo liberamente di tutto, mi lascio andare e poi ometto gran parte della mia vita perché so che potrebbe influire molto nel rapporto comunque creo una situazione ingannevole.
> E' come se una donna al terzo (!) appuntamento a cena si lamentasse di uno che tenta di baciarla...
> Al primo sarebbe comprensibile, al secondo si potrebbero avere ancora dei dubbi, ma al terzo se esci con me da sola e mantieni un certo atteggiamento do per scontato che ti possa interessare.


Io non ho ancora capito cosa avrebbe omessi

Ha detto che ha una relazione APERTA (scopa in giro)

Più di così che doveva dire?? 

Qualcuno me lo spieghi, Perché io non capisco cosa doveva dire di più


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me lei ha omesso molto, forse troppo, a una persona che non aveva la minima conoscenza di quel mondo e che era la prima volta che tradiva.
> .


Stai descrivendo un interdetto..


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma uno può accogliere e non approvare.
> Se ometti è perché mi vuoi prendere per il culo perché sai che la festa sarebbe finita .
> Lo trovò estremamente disonesto


Chiedo per la 47 esima volta cosa ha omesso

"Con mio marito ho una relazione aperta, scopo con altri uomini nel reciproco consenso, cazzo nella fica, uccello nella topa , Pipo nella pipina"

Chiedo cosa ha omesso: "che mette annunci su siti?"

È un ambito di ricerca di partner , come potrebbe essere la balera che sta a Grugliasco

Basta chiedere: dove trovi i tuoi partners?

Se diceva che lo trovava in balera (ammesso avesse avuto voglia di rispondere) forse si può parlare di omissione

Pienamente legittimata dai fatti

Ricordo che le vigenti disposizioni di legge CONSENTONO a una donna di fare un annuncio erotico, senza doverne rendere conto a NESSUNO

Viva la libertà


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nelle faccende di cuore cerchi la coerenza? :rotfl:
> Maddai!


Non nelle faccende di cuore, nelle persone. Premesso che un minimo di incoerenza ci caratterizza un po' tutti (per fortuna, se no saremmo dei prevedibili robot), questa la considero proprio una cosa incomprensibile.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho ancora capito cosa avrebbe omessi
> 
> Ha detto che ha una relazione APERTA (scopa in giro)
> 
> ...


Io te l’ho spiegato


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sicuro che non ti abbia educatamente detto che scopi male?


Molto probabile ... :rotfl:


----------



## isabel (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare solo che la particolarità della foto non era tanto la mancanza del volto quanto piuttosto l'indicazione precisa della provenienza ovvero l'indirizzo web del sito in bella mostra sull'immagine.
> La ricerca su Google e servita solamente ad individuare il Nickname ...


Quindi, data la precisazione...l'unica omissione di lei è il "nick"? Perché insomma, chi vuol nascondere cose, normalmente pone attenzione a certi dettagli, no? 
Perché hai voluto indagare sul nick?


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiedo per la 47 esima volta cosa ha omesso


Dal mio punto di vista ha omesso cose che sono fatti suoi, che non era tenuta a dire e che non cambiano un briciolo della sostanza del rapporto con lui.

A meno che lui non le abbia detto esplicitamente che le donne che mettono annunci erotici e fanno scambi di coppia gli fanno schifo e che lui non vorrebbe mai avere alcun tipo di rapporto con loro.

Se io dicessi a un tipo con cui ho una relazione sessuale "mi fanno schifo i razzisti" e lui omettesse di dirmi che è un membro attivo del Ku Klux Klan per continuare a portarmi a letto, ecco, allora sí mi darebbe molto fastidio.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io te l’ho spiegato


Si ma spiegami anche cosa significa "relazione coniugale aperta" .. 

Se io ti dico che la mia relazione coniugale e quella di una coppia aperta, tu che capiresti?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiedo per la 47 esima volta cosa ha omesso
> 
> "Con mio marito ho una relazione aperta, scopo con altri uomini nel reciproco consenso, cazzo nella fica, uccello nella topa , Pipo nella pipina"
> 
> ...


Ogni tanto penso che tu ti diverta a far finta di non  capire


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma spiegami anche cosa significa "relazione coniugale aperta" ..
> 
> Se io ti dico che la mia relazione coniugale e quella di una coppia aperta, tu che capiresti?


Che non hai vincolo di esclusività con la tua compagna. Poi io ti chiederei per te cosa siGnifica e per me farebbe la differenza nel decidere se continuare a frequentarti a livello di relazione non a livello di amicizia


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista ha omesso cose che sono fatti suoi, che non era tenuta a dire e che non cambiano un briciolo della sostanza del rapporto con lui.
> 
> A meno che lui non le abbia detto esplicitamente che le donne che mettono annunci erotici e fanno scambi di coppia gli fanno schifo e che lui non vorrebbe mai avere alcun tipo di rapporto con loro.
> 
> Se io dicessi a un tipo con cui ho una relazione sessuale "mi fanno schifo i razzisti" e lui omettesse di dirmi che è un membro attivo del Ku Klux Klan per continuare a portarmi a letto, ecco, allora sí mi darebbe molto fastidio.


Esatto

Ora.. se io ti dico che la mia relazione è aperta, vuol dire che io scopo fuori, mia moglie pure, talvolta insieme, non si sa.

Se dopo 6 mesi mi becchi in un sito di annunci erotici, te che fai?

Mi dici

"Brutto zozzone, ma che ti metti a fare oh..  sui siti internet non va mica bene, io avevo capito che cuccavi la domenica alla.messa.."

Essú...


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che non hai vincolo di esclusività con la tua compagna. Poi io ti chiederei per te cosa siGnifica e per me farebbe la differenza nel decidere se continuare a frequentarti a livello di relazione non a livello di amicizia


E lei cosa le ha detto che "significava"?

Che era tutta la sua vita?
Che come lui nessuno mai?
Che da quando lo conosce non è mai mai mai andata più con nessuno?

Dove si trova scritto questo suo presunto.
 giuramento, me lo sono perso?

Qualcuno può postarlo x favore?


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda...riguardo le parole di tua moglie, non ho io parole.
> Mi dispiace molto. Molto.
> 
> Non so che altro dire a riguardo.
> ...


Hai scritto cose importanti, pesanti e molto ... vere. 
Ci devo riflettere sopra ...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esatto
> 
> Ora.. se io ti dico che la mia relazione è aperta, vuol dire che io scopo fuori, mia moglie pure, talvolta insieme, non si sa.
> 
> ...


Boh sarò strana io ma nelle relazioni che ho avuto ho cercato di capire con chi andassi a letto. Se ho avuto la sensazione che qualcosa di me potesse infastidire al punto che la relazione avrebbe potuto chiudersi lo avrei detto per rispetto dell’altro.
Non si parla di un incontro di una volta e stop con un estraneo al quale chiaramente non devo nulla. 
Ma ripeto se non è evidente vuol dire non ha senso continuare a parlarne secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che tu ti diverta a far finta di non  capire


Io ho capito.. e questa donna (che è una donna fatta come è fatta) lo ha tutelato come ha potuto, secondo me.

E spero che Kikko possa cogliere l'incredibile aiuto che, dalla sua posizione, le ha dato.. 

Poi.. possiamo pure dire che è una troiaccia e quelle cosacce non si fanno..

Se si vuole sparare dalla trincea di se

Ma in trincea poi scende il buio e il freddo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho capito.. e questa donna (che è una donna fatta come è fatta) lo ha tutelato come ha potuto, secondo me.
> 
> E spero che Kikko possa cogliere l'incredibile aiuto che, dalla sua posizione, le ha dato..
> 
> ...


Io non penso che sia una troia 
Penso sia una stronza
Penso che abbia dimostrato di non tenere minimamente a kikko 
 [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION]  scusami


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho capito.. e questa donna (che è una donna fatta come è fatta) lo ha tutelato come ha potuto, secondo me.
> 
> E spero che Kikko possa cogliere l'incredibile aiuto che, dalla sua posizione, le ha dato..
> 
> ...


Io non penso che sia una troia 
Penso sia una stronza
Penso che abbia dimostrato di non tenere minimamente a kikko 
 [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION]  scusami


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

L’ho anche scritto due volte ahahH


----------



## isabel (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda...riguardo le parole di tua moglie, non ho io parole.
> Mi dispiace molto. Molto.
> 
> Non so che altro dire a riguardo.
> ...


Le predizioni alle volte si auto avverano, soprattutto quando si fa di tutto per "provarle". 
Questo spiegherebbe l'uscita di trincea.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh sarò strana io ma nelle relazioni che ho avuto ho cercato di capire con chi andassi a letto. Se ho avuto la sensazione che qualcosa di me potesse infastidire al punto che la relazione avrebbe potuto chiudersi lo avrei detto per rispetto dell’altro.
> Non si parla di un incontro di una volta e stop con un estraneo al quale chiaramente non devo nulla.
> Ma ripeto se non è evidente vuol dire non ha senso continuare a parlarne secondo me


Ma qui.. l'unica cosa evidente è quella verso la quale ci si gira di là

"Ha parlato NUDA dichiarando che lei ha una relazione APERTA e scopa con diversi uomini, e cambia"

Mi chiedo più di così, cosa debba dire una donna a un uomo

E ora .. voltiamoci di là!


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Penso che abbia dimostrato di non tenere minimamente a kikko


Ok.. quindi .. sei in grado di spiegare cosa avrebbe POTUTO fare se davvero teneva a Kikko?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma qui.. l'unica cosa evidente è quella verso la quale ci si gira di là
> 
> "Ha parlato NUDA dichiarando che lei ha una relazione APERTA e scopa con diversi uomini, e cambia"
> 
> ...


Io non mi volto da nessuna parte
La mia reazione sarebbe quella di kikko 
La tua no
Sensazione diversa, esigenze diverse, modo di vivere i rapporti diversi
Difficile incontrarsi


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ok.. quindi .. sei in grado di spiegare cosa avrebbe POTUTO fare se davvero teneva a Kikko?


Si dirgli esattamente come stavano le cose
Ma sapeva che lo avrebbe perso
Non aveva interesse a farlo

Però davvero l’ho spiegato 20 volte


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si dirgli esattamente come stavano le cose
> Ma sapeva che lo avrebbe perso
> Non aveva interesse a farlo
> 
> Però davvero l’ho spiegato 20 volte


Ho capito..
Quindi a Kikko doveva dire che lei sai.. ehm.. ascolta, io vedi.. ehm.. guarda.. ho messo un annuncio su un sito erotico.. anzi due.. 

Ok..  capito


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito..
> Quindi a Kikko doveva dire che lei sai.. ehm.. ascolta, io vedi.. ehm.. guarda.. ho messo un annuncio su un sito erotico.. anzi due..
> 
> Ok..  capito


È un filino più complicato di così e musica piacerebbe anche che si evitasse di usare toni ironici che mi sanno di presa per i fondelli 
Con simpatia eh


----------



## isabel (18 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il sospetto nasce anche dall'interesse.
> Se non te ne frega niente non ci stai neppure a pensare più di tanto.


Sul fatto che lui nutrisse interesse, non nutrivo alcun dubbio. 
E' sullo scopo e sui motivi che lo hanno sostenuto che potrebbe essere interessante riflettere, per kikko intendo. 
Le sue due storie rivelano "pattern" molto molto simili, in alcuni dettagli. No?


----------



## Moni (18 Giugno 2018)

Se tra di loro vi era confidenza afferto coccole per me non è troiaè semplicemente una gran paracula
Ha omesso un aspetto se tenuta larga ha un po detto e d'un po no poi ie partita la foto col sito ( tanto sveglia non sarà ma salvatela da n''altra parte )ed è arrivato il merdone 

Mi spiace X Kikko che mi sa di brav uomo anche troppo 

Ioavrei sempre la famosa amica carina con marito super stronzo alla quale trovarei volentieri un amante degno di nota


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un filino più complicato di così e musica piacerebbe anche che si evitasse di usare toni ironici che mi sanno di presa per i fondelli
> Con simpatia eh


Allora scrivi tu cosa gli doveva dire, 

L'ironia non è roba mia

È la situazione che è grottesca

Non mi riesce di scriverlo seriamente

Se riesce a te puoi farlo


----------



## Moni (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora scrivi tu cosa gli doveva dire,
> 
> L'ironia non è roba mia
> 
> ...


Parto dal presupposto che se davvero ci fosse quel tipo di rapporto che va narrando Kikko ci stava essere sincere invece ripeto e na gran paracula Un Po casinista 

Perché ha capito che tipo è Kikko di sicuro
E ci gioca non è uno dei tanti che si scopa ...ha capito che X lui non era così 
Poi non era certo obbligata ci mancherebbe ma se capisci chi hai davanti non fai la stronza e Kikko si capisce che tipo sia credo



Cmq si vede che in sta foto era venuta bene e niente non c'è L ha fatta L ha spedita


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Poi non era certo obbligata ci mancherebbe ma se capisci chi hai davanti non fai la stronza e Kikko si capisce che tipo sia credo
> 
> 
> 
> Cmq si vede che in sta foto era venuta bene e niente non c'è L ha fatta L ha spedita


E chi hai davanti?

Uno che non sa decidere DA SE  se una donna con una relazione aperta che scopa in giro senza averglielo nascosto, non sa se coccolarsi, scoparsi, o cambiare aria?

Chi hai davanti?


----------



## isabel (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E chi hai davanti?
> 
> Uno che non sa decidere DA SE  se una donna con una relazione aperta che scopa in giro senza averglielo nascosto, non sa se coccolarsi, scoparsi, o cambiare aria?
> 
> Chi hai davanti?


Io credo che in kikko, qualcuno veda un uomo (troppo buono) truffato da una sorta di "ladra di emozioni". 
Non è grottesco, è parziale. Io, fossi lui, lo riterrei anche "offensivo". 
Ma ognuno davanti a se' vede ciò che vuole, no?


----------



## Moni (18 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Io credo che in kikko, qualcuno veda un uomo (troppo buono) truffato da una sorta di "ladra di emozioni".
> Non è grottesco, è parziale. Io, fossi lui, lo riterrei anche "offensivo".
> Ma ognuno davanti a se' vede ciò che vuole, no?


Non capisco cosa ci sia di offensivo nel valutarlo un uomo buono 

Poi io se avessi a che fare con un uomo che ritengo preso di me lascerei perdere
Però non siamo tutto uguali 

Comunque aria è andata meglio così Kikko


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2018)

Boh tutti scafati, ma nessuno ha capito che lei vuole un accompagnatore durante i suoi rapporti random e le sembrava che Kikko potesse essere il tipo adatto.


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che se davvero ci fosse quel tipo di rapporto che va narrando Kikko ci stava essere sincere invece ripeto e na gran paracula Un Po casinista
> 
> Perché ha capito che tipo è Kikko di sicuro
> E ci gioca non è uno dei tanti che si scopa ...ha capito che X lui non era così
> ...


Niente di che ... anzi ... niente che non avessi già visto dal vivo ... :rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (18 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Se tra di loro vi era confidenza afferto coccole per me non è troiaè semplicemente una gran paracula
> Ha omesso un aspetto se tenuta larga ha un po detto e d'un po no poi ie partita la foto col sito ( tanto sveglia non sarà ma salvatela da n''altra parte )ed è arrivato il merdone
> 
> Mi spiace X Kikko che mi sa di brav uomo anche troppo
> ...


Visto come ne sto uscendo da questo 3d, se pensi che alla tua amica carina possa interessare uno che :


non sa scopare
è un bacchettone
è un po' tonto
è un romanticone
non ci capisce granchè di donne
varie ed eventuali ...
allora presentamela ... io sono l'amante ideale per lei :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora scrivi tu cosa gli doveva dire,
> 
> L'ironia non è roba mia
> 
> ...


Mi riesce perché non ci vedo nulla di grottesco ma solo una gran paracula come giustamente dice [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Io credo che in kikko, qualcuno veda un uomo (troppo buono) truffato da una sorta di "ladra di emozioni".
> Non è grottesco, è parziale. Io, fossi lui, lo riterrei anche "offensivo".
> Ma ognuno davanti a se' vede ciò che vuole, no?


Io parlo di concetti e non di persone.. 

L'ho sempre fatto anche in passato, che è inutile rivangare, lo faccio qui adesso

E sui concetti non guardo in faccia a nessuno, amici nemici simpatici o antipatici

Da sempre

E Kikko x me è un uomo che ha il mio profondo rispetto di persona pienamente capace di scegliere, senza protettori, senza tutori, senza nessuno

Come tutti

Il concetto è questo, e difendo questo, per un maschio, per una femmina, per ogni individuo

Come l'ho difeso (il concetto, non la persona) sull' affaire Perplesso

E ripeto, il mio piano è questo, e non guardo in faccia a nessuno.

Se poi qualcuno posta su altri piani, io non lo so e non mi interessa


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che se davvero ci fosse quel tipo di rapporto che va narrando Kikko ci stava essere sincere invece ripeto e na gran paracula Un Po casinista
> 
> Perché ha capito che tipo è Kikko di sicuro
> E ci gioca non è uno dei tanti che si scopa ...ha capito che X lui non era così
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un filino più complicato di così e musica piacerebbe anche che si evitasse di usare toni ironici che mi sanno di presa per i fondelli
> Con simpatia eh


Eh ma te li cerchi. E sai che giammai difenderei Ciriaco, ma perorare la causa di chi si sente tradito dall'amante equivale a mettere la testa sul ceppo.  Poi fai te.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Visto come ne sto uscendo da questo 3d, se pensi che alla tua amica carina possa interessare uno che :
> 
> 
> non sa scopare
> ...


Ecco il punto è questo che tu ne esci , forse per qualcuno così, e lei per quella che ha i diritti di fare la sua vita. Fa nulla se gioca con la tua.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Io credo che in kikko, qualcuno veda un uomo (troppo buono) truffato da una sorta di "ladra di emozioni".
> Non è grottesco, è parziale. Io, fossi lui, lo riterrei anche "offensivo".
> Ma ognuno davanti a se' vede ciò che vuole, no?


Offendersi e sentirsi tradito sono due bestie diverse.
Se tu hai un comportamento che io giudico lesivo della mia vita perché magari quel comportamento ti appartiene, ma mai e poi mai ti saresti dovuta permettere di farlo con me => giudizio di valore su me stesso, non sull'altro soggetto => mi offendo
Se tu hai un comportamento che io giudico lesivo della mia vita perché hai tradito una promessa, una regola esplicita o implicita, un detto o non detto => giudizio di valore sul comportamento => Mi sento tradito
Kikko voleva una storta,  ha iniziato ad associare gli stilemi tipici di una storia ad una persona che una storia non la voleva. Si è fatto dei film e se l'è presa in tasca. Ha certamente il diritto di offendersi, non quello di sentirsi tradito.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di offensivo nel valutarlo un uomo buono
> 
> Poi io se avessi a che fare con un uomo che ritengo preso di me lascerei perdere
> Però non siamo tutto uguali
> ...


Un uomo buono. Tipo San Giuseppe?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Offendersi e sentirsi tradito sono due bestie diverse.
> Se tu hai un comportamento che io giudico lesivo della mia vita perché magari quel comportamento ti appartiene, ma mai e poi mai ti saresti dovuta permettere di farlo con me => giudizio di valore su me stesso, non sull'altro soggetto => mi offendo
> Se tu hai un comportamento che io giudico lesivo della mia vita perché hai tradito una promessa, una regola esplicita o implicita, un detto o non detto => giudizio di valore sul comportamento => Mi sento tradito
> Kikko voleva una storta,  ha iniziato ad associare gli stilemi tipici di una storia ad una persona che una storia non la voleva. Si è fatto dei film e se l'è presa in tasca. Ha certamente il diritto di offendersi, non quello di sentirsi tradito.


Quoto
Infatti prevale secondo me l’offesa e La delusione


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma manca tutta una parte di visione e di integrazione della visione che è appunto nutrimento della storia. E fra l'altro è proprio questo uno dei bivii di fronte a cui ci si trova ad un certo punto. Camminare insieme nella "luce" oppure rimanere nelle "ombre".


A.k.a. "Il progetto"


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista ha omesso cose che sono fatti suoi, che non era tenuta a dire e che non cambiano un briciolo della sostanza del rapporto con lui.
> 
> A meno che lui non le abbia detto esplicitamente che le donne che mettono annunci erotici e fanno scambi di coppia gli fanno schifo e che lui non vorrebbe mai avere alcun tipo di rapporto con loro.
> 
> Se io dicessi a un tipo con cui ho una relazione sessuale "mi fanno schifo i razzisti" e lui omettesse di dirmi che è un membro attivo del Ku Klux Klan per continuare a portarmi a letto, ecco, allora sí mi darebbe molto fastidio.


Quotone


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Non nelle faccende di cuore, nelle persone. Premesso che un minimo di incoerenza ci caratterizza un po' tutti (per fortuna, se no saremmo dei prevedibili robot), questa la considero proprio una cosa incomprensibile.


Con l'esclusione forse del 2% della popolazione, se in qualcuno non riesci a cogliere gli schemi la colpa è tua che non riesci a cogliere gli schemi.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Infatti prevale secondo me l’offesa e La delusione


Bisogna vedere se c'erano detti o non detti. Tu puoi sentirti delusissima di me e io posso risponderti con una calma olimpica, cosa che ho già fatto in passato, che la delusione è un problema tuo e se ti sei sentita delusa delle mie particolarità probabilmente è perché cerchi una storia come tutte le altre.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi riesce perché non ci vedo nulla di grottesco ma solo una gran paracula come giustamente dice [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION]


Ti riuscirà anche, ma ancora non lo ha scritto

Io qualcosa ho scritto

Cosa dunque DOVEVA dire per piacerti a te?

Io ho scritto questo:

sai.. ehm.. ascolta, io vedi.. ehm.. guarda.. ho messo un annuncio su un sito erotico.. anzi due.. 


Non andava bene, troppo ironico..

Quindi che doveva dire ??.


----------



## isabel (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Offendersi e sentirsi tradito sono due bestie diverse.
> Se tu hai un comportamento che io giudico lesivo della mia vita perché magari quel comportamento ti appartiene, ma mai e poi mai ti saresti dovuta permettere di farlo con me => giudizio di valore su me stesso, non sull'altro soggetto => mi offendo
> Se tu hai un comportamento che io giudico lesivo della mia vita perché hai tradito una promessa, una regola esplicita o implicita, un detto o non detto => giudizio di valore sul comportamento => Mi sento tradito
> Kikko voleva una storta,  ha iniziato ad associare gli stilemi tipici di una storia ad una persona che una storia non la voleva. Si è fatto dei film e se l'è presa in tasca. Ha certamente il diritto di offendersi, non quello di sentirsi tradito.





Moni ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di offensivo nel valutarlo un uomo buono
> 
> Poi io se avessi a che fare con un uomo che ritengo preso di me lascerei perdere
> Però non siamo tutto uguali
> ...


Grazie della spiegazione @_Arcistufo_, temo ci sia un equivoco.
Io riterrei "offensivo" l'essere ritenuta "troppo buona" (come dici sotto...come San Giuseppe, aggiungo io, in forma umana o di bignè).
Supponiamo che io desideri fortemente dei "grattini sulla schiena" e che, per ottenerli, mi metta a porgere le spalle ad un uomo facendo le fusa dolce dolce; se questo uomo mi facesse i grattini e poi, usando un'espressione elegante, mi prendesse da dietro facendomi anche male, io non sarei dolorante perché "troppo buona" ma perché desiderosa, bisognosa di grattini al punto di sottopormi al dolore. Sarei scesa ad un compromesso. 
Se qualcuno parlando del mio dolore postumo, si limitasse a dire che sono stata "troppo buona" (e lui uno stronzo) mi sentirei svilita dal concetto stesso, che non riconosce il mio bisogno.
Mi sentirei trattata da incapace di intendere e di volere. E preferirei mille volte parlare del bisogno che mi ha spinto a fare una scelta compromissoria piuttosto che sentirmi dire "poverina, lui è stato cattivo, tu troppo buona". Non so se sono riuscita ad essere più chiara.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> brav uomo


Se vuoi mettere KO un maschio digli così vedrai che non si arrizza più da terra. (Consiglio da maschio a tutte le femmine che desiderano fortemente far davvero del male a un maschio)

Lasciate perdere stronzo merda porco bastardo, infame, schifoso..

Ditegli che è un brav'uomo


----------



## Moni (18 Giugno 2018)

allora
Sicuramente Kikko ha un atteggiamento un po da perdente perché essere troppo buono è sinonimo di fesso 
Ci si pone lui così è un po e 'indole ma non necessariamente deve essere solo
Dolore e sottomissione io ci riconosco ancora una qualità nella bontà basta che non si esageri e si sappia dosare 
Dovrebbe cercare di non porsi lui in questi termini esattamente come fa con la
Moglie di cui mi sono  letta la storia 


Qui però si analizzava L atteggiamento di lei lui si faceva domande e la mia opinione è che lei sia una grande paracula

Lui dovrebbe non porsi più in modalità "calpestami i maroni" ma in generale con tutte le femmine 
E non è L unico qui dentro segno che 
a qualcuno /a piace proprio  essere trattato/a male perché se no non si spiegherebbe la ripetitività nello scegliere compagni che ti zerbinino un po 

Su quello dovrebbero lavorare più che sul perché mandi certe foto la sua amante o nezza amante quello che è


----------



## Moni (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un uomo buono. Tipo San Giuseppe?


San Giovanni


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Grazie della spiegazione @_Arcistufo_, temo ci sia un equivoco.
> Io riterrei "offensivo" l'essere ritenuta "troppo buona" (come dici sotto...come San Giuseppe, aggiungo io, in forma umana o di bignè).
> Supponiamo che io desideri fortemente dei "grattini sulla schiena" e che, per ottenerli, mi metta a porgere le spalle ad un uomo facendo le fusa dolce dolce; se questo uomo mi facesse i grattini e poi, usando un'espressione elegante, mi prendesse da dietro facendomi anche male, io non sarei dolorante perché "troppo buona" ma perché desiderosa, bisognosa di grattini al punto di sottopormi al dolore. Sarei scesa ad un compromesso.
> Se qualcuno parlando del mio dolore postumo, si limitasse a dire che sono stata "troppo buona" (e lui uno stronzo) mi sentirei svilita dal concetto stesso, che non riconosce il mio bisogno.
> Mi sentirei trattata da incapace di intendere e di volere. E preferirei mille volte parlare del bisogno che mi ha spinto a fare una scelta compromissoria piuttosto che sentirmi dire "poverina, lui è stato cattivo, tu troppo buona". Non so se sono riuscita ad essere più chiara.


I compromessi sono la benzina che manda avanti le nostre esistenze. Resta il fatto che essere ingroppata a sorpresa mentre cercavi un grattino magari la dice lunga sulle tue capacità di percezione. Per come l'hai scritta suona molto _salutava sempre_


----------



## Moni (18 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Visto come ne sto uscendo da questo 3d, se pensi che alla tua amica carina possa interessare uno che :
> 
> 
> non sa scopare
> ...


Perche ' ti fai trattare così ?
Anche da tua moglie e ne sei pure innamorato


Ma di cosa ?

Stessa domanda faccio alla amica che mi dic e boh gli vogkio bene ( nonost lui le sputi certe frasi rabbiose non ti amo da una vita ...dimagrissi ...non mi chiedere di scopare... sei pesante ecc )

Ma vaffanculo 
Lui ma pure lei che si ostina da anni a lamentarsi e inizio pensare quello sia il suo ruolo e senza qste dinamiche sarebbe spiazzata dovrebbe ricominciare da capo a 48 anni

Io tutta  la via piuttosto che Qsto !!!!


----------



## isabel (18 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I compromessi sono la benzina che manda avanti le nostre esistenze. Resta il fatto che essere ingroppata a sorpresa mentre cercavi un grattino magari la dice lunga sulle tue capacità di percezione. Per come l'hai scritta suona molto _salutava sempre_


Certo.
Potrebbe dirla lunga sulle mie capacità percettive che mi portano a fare un compromesso maldestro (la domanda sarebbe: perché non so fare compromessi accettabili? Come mai non percepisco bene?).
Potrebbe dire che sto facendo una scelta "debitoria" (la domanda sarebbe: a che scopo? Sono davvero così buono?).
Ma porre l'attenzione sulla mia troppa bontà (vedi bignè), non servirebbe a molto. Per me.
Il compromesso è solo una delle possibili scelte in una trattativa; quella "tera tera", quella che si fa con i venditori ambulanti. Uno scambio in una relazione, teoricamente, dovrebbe porsi sul livello della negoziazione. Dove i bisogni sono chiari, espliciti, per tutti.

Cosa significa "salutava sempre"? 

EC: ho capito cosa intendevi con "salutava sempre"; ma non è che ce lo metto io, è quello che mi pare circoli intorno a lui (troppo buono, lo fanno fesso e via dicendo). Manca soltanto "Io ti stimo moltissimo".


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Certo.
> Potrebbe dirla lunga sulle mie capacità percettive che mi portano a fare un compromesso maldestro (la domanda sarebbe: perché non so fare compromessi accettabili? Come mai non percepisco bene?).
> Potrebbe dire che sto facendo una scelta "debitoria" (la domanda sarebbe: a che scopo? Sono davvero così buono?).
> Ma porre l'attenzione sulla mia troppa bontà (vedi bignè), non servirebbe a molto. Per me.
> ...


E lui si racconta così.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Uno scambio in una relazione, teoricamente, dovrebbe porsi sul livello della negoziazione. Dove i bisogni sono chiari, espliciti, per tutti


Mi sa tanto che stai facendo una gran confusione tra i rapporti BDSM e quelli mainstream. Io adoro parlare con chi pratica sadomaso proprio perché il tema della negoziazione e della cessione del controllo e centrale in quel tipo di vita sessuale lì. I rapporti mainstream campano di non detti, presupposti e regole sovraordinate al rapporto a cui bisogna astenersi: codici di condotta preformattati, sostanzialmente. La parte negoziata E genuina per come ragiono io è molto meno. C'è più che altro un generale bisogno di sentirsi rassicurati aderendo a questo o quel teorema.


----------



## isabel (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E lui si racconta così.


E se lui fosse un mio amico, io proverei a farmi raccontare altro. 
Partirei dal fatto, che a me stride, ossia lo sbirciare fuori dalla trincea per andare a cercarsi il nick della sua amica...
a) voleva già troncare; 
b) voleva confermare la predizione della moglie (come oggi l'ha chiamata ipazia); 
c) ? 
d) ? 
etc


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Visto come ne sto uscendo da questo 3d, se pensi che alla tua amica carina possa interessare uno che :
> 
> 
> non sa scopare
> ...


Questa è la solita pioggia di proiezioni di sé.
Evidentemente questi sono i timori più diffusi.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stai descrivendo un interdetto..


È quello che ha scritto lui.
Quante persone che non sono interessare conoscono il mondo dello scambismo, per dire?
O quello gay?
Non necessariamente una persona deve immaginarsi tutto e farsi piacere tutto.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ogni tanto penso che tu ti diverta a far finta di non  capire


Quoto...


----------



## oriente70 (19 Giugno 2018)

Kikko vedi il lato positivo ... Non hai contratto malattie ...[emoji41]


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si dirgli esattamente come stavano le cose
> Ma sapeva che lo avrebbe perso
> Non aveva interesse a farlo
> 
> Però davvero l’ho spiegato 20 volte


Riquoto.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Parto dal presupposto che se davvero ci fosse quel tipo di rapporto che va narrando Kikko ci stava essere sincere invece ripeto e na gran paracula Un Po casinista
> 
> Perché ha capito che tipo è Kikko di sicuro
> E ci gioca non è uno dei tanti che si scopa ...ha capito che X lui non era così
> ...


Brava. 
Il punto è  proprio questo.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E chi hai davanti?
> 
> Uno che non sa decidere DA SE  se una donna con una relazione aperta che scopa in giro senza averglielo nascosto, non sa se coccolarsi, scoparsi, o cambiare aria?
> 
> Chi hai davanti?


Un uomo alla ricerca di un rapporto sincero. Su tutto.
Un uomo che aveva bisogno di essere rassicurato nella parte affettiva e seduttiva e invece si è ritrovato a essere considerato ancora uno dei tanti.
Non è che ci vuole tanto a capirlo.
Uno così o lo tratti come si aspetta di essere trattato o lo molli subitoi. Se vai avanti sapendo che è mezzo innamorato a furia di abbraccini sul divano, confidenze e palle varie con tanto di foto nude su cui farlo sbavare senza dargliela più, sei una stronza.
Perché stai giocando con le sue debolezze, con i suoi sentimenti. Fuori ci sono centinaia di uomini disposti a fare sesso e basta, pigliati quelli.
Che poi, bastava raccontargli di quel mondo. Non è che uno è così chiuso, anzi. Visto il clima di confidenza che lui credeva essersi creato, si poteva andare più in là, se ci avesse veramente tenuto. E l'amicizia sarebbe continuata.
Molto probabilmente lei però voleva chiudere perché si era stufata e ha preferito farlo così.
Amen.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un uomo alla ricerca di un rapporto sincero.


Dove è stata insincerità?

Gli ha detto

Io ti voglio trombare (sincera)
Io ho una relazione aperta con mio marito (sincera)
Io mi stanco in fretta (sincera)

Ripeto vi state girando tutti dall'altra parte.

Ripeto cosa doveva dirle?

Lui poteva anche dire : "coppia aperta?.. scopi in giro? A matti..  saluti e baci"

Ha fatto la sua scelta, ha dato e ha preso in egual misura.

Siamo tutti grandi

E questa donna ha dato lui quello di cui abbisognava, prima e anche fino a ieri

E ha dimostrato che si può essere scambisti ma saper dare un abbraccio e una carezza

Come un NON scambista, e forse anche di più


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dove è stata insincerità?
> 
> Gli ha detto
> 
> ...


Skorpio, che ti devo dire.
Allora lo scemo è lui, che si è fatto un film che non c'era.
Certo, una che non ti scopa più ma ti manda le sue foto nude, una che non ti ama ma vuole affetto e abbracci e consolazione, è una che assolutamente non sta giocando con te, no...
Ma che accidente ci voleva a spiegargli le dinamiche di quel sito?
Bastava solo quello. 
Oh, ma c'è una certa differenza tra andare con persone che conosci casualmente e che ti piacciono e mettere delle inserzioni on line. 
Io riesco a coglierla, infatti non metterei mai inserzioni on line, perché non mi interessa il genere e il modo.
Poi saranno le stesse persone che incontri in spiaggia o in disco o in parrocchia (!) e che ti sembrano fantastiche, ma l'approccio diverso me le presenta diversamente.
Compreso?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché stai giocando con le sue debolezze, con i suoi sentimenti. Fuori ci sono centinaia di uomini disposti a fare sesso e basta, pigliati quelli.


Parliamo di con che cosa sta giocando lui quando chiede le foto hot

Si gioca sempre in 2 (se uno dei 2 non è interdetto)


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Visto come ne sto uscendo da questo 3d, se pensi che alla tua amica carina possa interessare uno che :
> 
> 
> non sa scopare
> ...


Secondo me sei fantastico proprio per questo.
:up:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, che ti devo dire.
> Allora lo scemo è lui, che si è fatto un film che non c'era.
> Certo, una che non ti scopa più ma ti manda le sue foto nude, una che non ti ama ma vuole affetto e abbracci e consolazione, è una che assolutamente non sta giocando con te, no...
> Ma che accidente ci voleva a spiegargli le dinamiche di quel sito?
> ...


Io non ho parlato ne di scemi ne di stronzi

Io sto parlando di concetti

Il concetto base è che se io ti voglio trombare e TU hai bisogno di bacini, io so di ME e TU sai di TE.

Questo in teoria

A meno che tu non ti tiri giù le mutande alla.mia richiesta, e allora forse io ti ho "costretto" Perché sei interdetta, e dopo io sono una merda perché DOVEVO CAPIRE che tu avevi bisogno dei bacini

Per me cazzo e topa non hanno tutto questo potere , 

O si?

Parliamone


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un uomo alla ricerca di un rapporto sincero. Su tutto.
> Un uomo che aveva bisogno di essere rassicurato nella parte affettiva e seduttiva e invece si è ritrovato a essere considerato ancora uno dei tanti.
> Non è che ci vuole tanto a capirlo.
> Uno così o lo tratti come si aspetta di essere trattato o lo molli. Se vai avanti sapendo che è mezzo innamorato a furia di abbraccini sul divano, confidenze e palle varie con tanto di foto nude su cui farlo sbavare senza dargliela più, sei una stronza.
> ...


Credo che questa sia veramente l'unica spiegazione plausibile ... Amen.

La mia ricerca continua ... forse un giorno mi innamorerò di nuovo ... o forse no ... di sicuro qualcosa di me, della mia vita dovrò decidermi a cambiarlo ... non so come e non so quando ma un primo passo potrebbe essere quello di andarmene ... e su questo ci sto già lavorando.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Parliamo di con che cosa sta giocando lui quando chiede le foto hot
> 
> Si gioca sempre in 2 (se uno dei 2 non è interdetto)


Ma si capisce, dai.
Lei dovrebbe essere quella sgamata in questa storia.
Se non vuoi scopare più con uno e lui ti chiede delle foto nude, non gliele dai.
Se a me non piace giocare con le persone, evito di assecondarle quando entrano in situazioni che io considero chiuse.
Possono essere gli abbraccini - che uno alla ricerca di una storia interpreta diversamente - o le foto erotiche.
E' ovvio per chiunque ma soprattutto per lei che queste cose hanno un peso diverso per lui.
Io penso comunque che Kikko abbia reali potenzialità con persone diverse.
Si è trovato questa qua perché era disponibile e ha equivocato.
Se fosse single troverebbe probabilmente altre donne più adatte a lui.


----------



## JON (19 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Contenta di rileggerti.
> 
> ...


Vedi, per me il problema non è la perversione, quella è solo un pesante fattore. Fermo restando che uno della sua vita ne fa quello che gli pare.

La sconsiderazione per me sta nel fatto che tra kikko e  l'altra, in fase di "trattativa", siano stati messi da parte aspetti e desideri preponderanti al fine ultimo di concludere una pratica che, a quanto pare, si trascinava da tempo.

Mentre lei ometteva il suo vizio, kikko parimenti ometteva il suo principale bisogno di attenzioni. Due bisogni, opposti  che non concordavano affatto, che operavano una specie di compromesso nascondendosi con una certa faciloneria  che le due cose erano in netto conflitto. In realtà qui ognuno ha mentito a se stesso prima che all'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se non vuoi scopare più con uno e lui ti chiede delle foto nude, non gliele dai.
> .


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Perfetto

Spero tu ti renda conto che stai descrivendo un interdetto.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che questa sia veramente l'unica spiegazione plausibile ... Amen.
> 
> La mia ricerca continua ... *forse un giorno mi innamorerò di nuovo* ... o forse no ... di sicuro qualcosa di me, della mia vita dovrò decidermi a cambiarlo ... non so come e non so quando ma un primo passo potrebbe essere quello di andarmene ... e su questo ci sto già lavorando.


Comprendo questo tuo bisogno.
E' difficile ricominciare dopo un fallimento.
Lei non era la persona giusta di cui innamorarti. 
Quello che ti ha detto tua moglie rappresenta lei, non te.
Io temo fosse un modo per umiliarti e tenerti legato per paura.
Non ascoltarla.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Perfetto
> 
> Spero tu ti renda conto che stai descrivendo un interdetto.


Ma questo lo vedi tu, Skorpio.
Io vedo una persona normale, normalissima, che si è legata a un'altra.
Diciamo un po' innamorato.
Ma poi, con te nessuna, neppure ai tempi del liceo, ha mai fatto la gatta morta? E tu non ci sei mai cascato?
io vedo mediamente uomini che cascano come polli davanti a una donna che fa la carina, a qualunque età.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Per me.
Da quello che ho percepito a lei ha infastidito l'atteggiamento un po' geloso di Kikko.
Se lui avesse sorvolato sulla foto, senza fare ricerche e controlli, probabilmente il loro rapporto sarebbe andato avanti ancora, con i limiti stabiliti, spegnendosi col tempo.
La gelosia è stata una forzatura. 
A lei quasi sicuramente ha dato fastidio la sensazione di essere controllata e quindi meno libera.
E ha deciso che era il caso di troncare lì, immediatamente.
Non era un rapporto particolarmente profondo o affettivo, per lei.
Quando ha oltrepassato i limiti di sostenibilità, e si è fatto pesante, ha realizzato che era meglio dare un taglio.
In poche parole, l'innamoratino fa comodo finché non rompe. Copione visto e stravisto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questo lo vedi tu, Skorpio.
> Io vedo una persona normale, normalissima, che si è legata a un'altra.
> Diciamo un po' innamorato.
> Ma poi, con te nessuna, neppure ai tempi del liceo, ha mai fatto la gatta morta? E tu non ci sei mai cascato?
> io vedo mediamente uomini che cascano come polli davanti a una donna che fa la carina, a qualunque età.


No Danny , questo è

È l'esatta descrizione dell'interdetto

Che a una età adulta non è in grado di sapere se vuole una foto nuda, che la chiede.. 

E l'altra deve sapere che si.. la chiede... Ma mica sa quel che chiede, poraccio.. lo deve sapere lei

E non dargliela

Mi sembra di leggere Sbriciolata quando parlava delle povere ragazze in difficoltà, di fronte all'uccello


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> EDIT: sorvolo sul mio giudizio di valore sulle donne che pur disprezzando il maschio, se ne restano belle belle a godere dei frutti di quello che fa, materialmente e non solo, l'uomo e all'interno di un vincolo pure riconosciuto.
> A culo parato sono bravi tutti a sputare veleno.  A me piacerebbe molto vedere quel veleno senza il culo parato. Così, tanto per gradire.


Non essere inutilmente sessista. Non si tratta di avere o meno il culo parato. Si tratta del fatto che ci sono delle persone a bassa autostima che per un discorso di Corto Circuito perverso si sentono valorizzate quando degnate di un minimo di attenzione. Se le lasci sole e le metti di fronte alle sfide invece non funzionano.
Ti racconto questa perché è una storia tutta al maschile ma i meccanismi Sono esattamente gli stessi. Società di informatica piccola e carina, mia cliente. Due soci. Un ingegnere informatico nerd, genialoide che Sgobba 15 ore al giorno insieme con 2 dipendenti nerd quanto lui e l'altro socio che invece fa il commerciale con la terza media, una bella parlantina, paraculo come la morte. I rapporti di forza in quella azienda, finché non sono arrivato io, si svolgevano così. Il paraculo arrivava, criticava tutto e tutti maltrattando tutto e tutti, riportava in azienda le esigenze del cliente senza averle preventivamente concordate con chi Poi avrebbe fatto materialmente il lavoro, e fondamentalmente schiantava di lavoro tutti gli altri per guadagnarci molto poco, talmente poco che viene da pensare che si facesse gli affari suoi con gli uffici acquisti dei clienti.
Siccome per diventare il figlio di puttana che sono ci ho studiato, ma buona parte è pure talento naturale, dopo aver ricevuto dall'altro socio il mandato a fare una revisione legale dell'azienda per capire se il socio furbo rubasse, me lo sono immediatamente fatto amico. Gli ho portato un cliente e gli ho proposto di fare, chiamiamola così, una manovra extracontabile per ricompensare chi faceva l'ordine. Guarda caso l'ordine era tarato apposta perché l'azienda non ci guadagnasse nulla. Quando il socio nerd ha fatto notare al socio paraculo che era una marea di lavoro senza guadagno, il socio paraculo ha iniziato a dare in escandescenze senza nessun motivo, spiegando al socio nerd e ai dipendenti quanto fossero fortunati ad avere a che fare con lui che li aveva praticamente tolti dalla strada senza parlare minimamente del lavoro, ma spostando tutto il discorso è tutta critiche sugli aspetti personali. Ovviamente a lui gli aspetti personali non fregava niente, gli interessava che gli altri portassero la pagnotta a casa ai termini che interessavano lui e i suoi giri.
In separata sede il socio paraculo, dopo un paio di drink, se n'è uscito candidamente con la seguente espressione: _Devi sempre ricordargli che nella vita partono a meno 5 così quando arrivano a a 6 hanno fatto tanta di quella strada che sono sfiancati._ 
Secondo me se hai l'autostima troppo bassa pure uno schiaffo lo prendi come una carezza


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E tu non ci sei mai cascato?
> io vedo mediamente uomini che cascano come polli


Stai rappresentando il.maschio in un modo pessimo

Io sono cascato dove volevo cascare

E se mi sono rotto, i cocci me li sono presi, e zitto.


È quello che insegno a mio figlio

E se mi torna a casa e dice che poverino c'è cascato, lo riempio di calci in culo


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Parliamo di con che cosa sta giocando lui quando chiede le foto hot*
> 
> Si gioca sempre in 2 (se uno dei 2 non è interdetto)


Io non ho MAI detto di averle chiesto di inviarmi foto hot ... 
è vero che invece  IO le ho mandato una foto (scaricata da internet) di una donna nuda con indosso solo un paio di scarpe con il tacco 12 ...

Ecco ... il tacco 12 invece era una specie di "tabu" nel nostro rapporto ... lei sapeva che io ho una "fissa" per i tacchi ... la prima cosa che guardo in una donna sono le scarpe che indossa ... ma lei si era sempre rifiutata di indossare scarpe con i tacchi alti ... era diventata una specie di "gioco" fra noi ... quando ero in giro per lavoro le inviavo le foto di scarpe con il tacco prese dalle vetrine dei negozi e lei mi rispondeva dicendomi se le piacevano oppure no ... così era successo anche a Parigi ...lei però mi chiese perché mi piacessero così tanto i tacchi e quali fantasie erano legate ad i tacchi alti ... ed le risposi con una foto ... questa foto 
http://www.tradimento.net/68-maremma-maiala/25649-open-mind-foto?p=1881840#post1881840

e forse il primo errore ... grosso errore ... l'ho commesso io ...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Danny , questo è
> 
> È l'esatta descrizione dell'interdetto
> 
> ...



Miiii Skorpio.... hai la capacità di girare la frittata:carneval::carneval:
Se una ragazza mi manda una sua foto nuda, per me ha un solo significato.
Se gliela chiedo e non me la manda, ne ha sicuramente un altro.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io non ho MAI detto di averle chiesto di inviarmi foto hot ...
> è vero che invece  IO le ho mandato una foto (scaricata da internet) di una donna nuda con indosso solo un paio di scarpe con il tacco 12 ...
> 
> Ecco ... il tacco 12 invece era una specie di "tabu" nel nostro rapporto ... lei sapeva che io ho una "fissa" per i tacchi ... la prima cosa che guardo in una donna sono le scarpe che indossa ... ma lei si era sempre rifiutata di indossare scarpe con i tacchi alti ... era diventata una specie di "gioco" fra noi ... quando ero in giro per lavoro le inviavo le foto di scarpe con il tacco prese dalle vetrine dei negozi e lei mi rispondeva dicendomi se le piacevano oppure no ... così era successo anche a Parigi ...lei però mi chiese perché mi piacessero così tanto i tacchi e quali fantasie erano legate ad i tacchi alti ... ed le risposi con una foto ... questa foto
> ...


Ma il "gioco" non è esattamente la foto hot

Il "gioco" nasce da questa relazione" in cui tu hai giustamente trovato anche cose belle per te

E te le ha date una persona DIVERSA da te

Non migliore ne peggiore

Ma DIVERSA.. però ha saputo dartele e bene.

Abbracci carezze.. parole... Vicinanza

Il problema è che come tutti noi, ha anche un'altro volto

Più misterioso, più torbido, vedi tu

Io qualche volta ho avuto carezze e parole da donne  che avevano una sessualità lontanissima dalla.mia

Che forse mi avrebbe sconvolto

Ma ci son stato alla larga, mi sono preso gli abbracci veri e sinceri

E ho ringraziato, senza andare in territori complessi

Questa donna ti ha dato moltissimo, e ha colto cose di te importantissime

Però è ANCHE diversa da te sul sesso

Non è una colpa..


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questo lo vedi tu, Skorpio.
> Io vedo una persona normale, normalissima, che si è legata a un'altra.
> Diciamo un po' innamorato.
> Ma poi, con te nessuna, neppure ai tempi del liceo, ha mai fatto la gatta morta? E tu non ci sei mai cascato?
> io vedo mediamente uomini che cascano come polli davanti a una donna che fa la carina, a qualunque età.


Io invece vedo la storia di uno che si racconta, e di questo c'è da dargli atto che ha un bel coraggio, dopo essere stato usato secondo lo stesso schema da almeno due donne. La moglie e la scambista. Con L'unica differenza che la scambista è stata infinitamente più onesta della moglie Visto e considerato che loro si erano promessi un cazzo. Però, senza bloccarsi sui dettagli, non conviene riportare la discussione intorno ad un punto che, probabilmente solo per me, è fondamentale?
Perché Kikko ha tagliato con una che scopa in giro dopo aver cercato una che scopa in giro? Perché scopa in giro ma non nel giro che piace a lui?
Perché io una così me la sarei tenuta come utile ruota di scorta. A fianco ad altre n situazioni. Se invece ci fossi rimasto male perché su quella persona ci puntavo ai fini di una storia la situazione sarebbe diversa. A me sembra che questa sia diventata una guerra di religione tra chi punta a fare i grattini sulla pancia al povero Orco stupido e maltrattato (che i grattini li cerca attivamente) Mentre dall'altra parte c'è chi, come Ciriaco, se ne sta allegramente sbattendo della vicenda al centro del topic per dimostrare che fondamentalmente è tuuuuuttta colpa di Kikko che non ha il fisico per reggere una che scopa forte.
Ripeto: perché Kikko ha tagliato con una che scopa in giro dopo aver cercato una che scopa in giro? Perché scopa in giro ma non nel giro che piace a lui?
Ciaone


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stai rappresentando *il.maschio* in un modo pessimo
> 
> Io sono cascato dove volevo cascare
> 
> ...


No, Skorpio.
Sei tu che incaselli il "maschio" in un cliché.
Come ci sono tante donne diverse, ci sono tanti uomini diversi.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Miiii Skorpio.... hai la capacità di girare la frittata:carneval::carneval:
> Se una ragazza mi manda una sua foto nuda, per me ha un solo significato.
> Se gliela chiedo e non me la manda, ne ha sicuramente un altro.


Quando arrivano le frittate, in genere gli argomenti sono finiti

Ripeto.. bisogna pensare a SE .. e non a cosa DOVREBBE capire l'altro, Perché io.. poverino.....


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, Skorpio.
> Sei tu che incaselli il "maschio" in un cliché.
> Come ci sono tante donne diverse, ci sono tanti uomini diversi.


Lo hai rappresentato te

Io se chiedo la topa (ipotesi) l'altra persona deve capire una cosa sola

Che voglio la topa


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io invece vedo la storia di uno che si racconta, e di questo c'è da dargli atto che ha un bel coraggio, dopo essere stato usato secondo lo stesso schema da almeno due donne. La moglie e la scambista. Con L'unica differenza che la scambista è stata infinitamente più onesta della moglie Visto e considerato che loro si erano promessi un cazzo. Però, senza bloccarsi sui dettagli, non conviene riportare la discussione intorno ad un punto che, probabilmente solo per me, è fondamentale?
> Perché Kikko ha tagliato con una che scopa in giro dopo aver cercato una che scopa in giro? Perché scopa in giro ma non nel giro che piace a lui?
> Perché io una così me la sarei tenuta come utile ruota di scorta. A fianco ad altre n situazioni. Se invece ci fossi rimasto male perché su quella persona ci puntavo ai fini di una storia la situazione sarebbe diversa. A me sembra che questa sia diventata una guerra di religione tra chi punta a fare i grattini sulla pancia al povero Orco stupido e maltrattato (che i grattini li cerca attivamente) Mentre dall'altra parte c'è chi, come Ciriaco, se ne sta allegramente sbattendo della vicenda al centro del topic per dimostrare che fondamentalmente è tuuuuuttta colpa di Kikko che non ha il fisico per reggere una che scopa forte.
> Ripeto: perché Kikko ha tagliato con una che scopa in giro dopo aver cercato una che scopa in giro? Perché scopa in giro ma non nel giro che piace a lui?
> Ciaone


Domanda più che lecita.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No Danny , questo è
> 
> È l'esatta descrizione dell'interdetto
> 
> ...


Hai fatto un paragone del cazzo
Qui si parla di rapporti veri vissuti nel reale . N

Skorpio provo a spiegartelo con parole semplici. 
Se io e te chattiamo e si va sul porno, e io ti chiedo una foto, io voglio una foto tua per mee giochiamo  insieme. 
Se mentre gioco con quella foto che è per me perché in quel momento stiamo giocando io e te scopro che tu con la stessa foto stai facendo giocare uno stadio di donne arrapate che non ti conosco stiamo giocando due giochi diversi. E ho tutto il diritto di pensare che sei uno stronzio. 
Poi se per te giocare con me o con lo stadio n fa differenza non sono io la cretina o l’interdetta ma sei tu che giochi con me giocando a un altro gioco .


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il "gioco" non è esattamente la foto hot
> 
> Il "gioco" nasce da questa relazione" in cui tu hai giustamente trovato anche cose belle per te
> 
> ...


Al “ti ha dato moltissimo” quasi tampono dal tanto che ho riso


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il "gioco" non è esattamente la foto hot
> 
> Il "gioco" nasce da questa relazione" in cui tu hai giustamente trovato anche cose belle per te
> 
> ...


ed è qui che ti sbagli !!! io non le addossato alcuna colpa e se è questo che si hai capito allora è evidente che IO mi sono spiegato male ... molto male !!

Quello che mi ha portato a chiudere la "relazione" e che a lei ho detto chiaramente, è che *ero IO a non poter sostenere uno spostamento del rapporto su quei livelli* ... già il fatto che lei mi avesse inviato delle sue foto hard era per me destabilizzante ... non facciamo più sesso da più di un anno e tu mi mandi le tue foto ?? che fai ? Provochi ??... scoprire che quelle stesse foto erano di pubblico dominio andava oltre le mie capacità di "gestione" ... e lei lo sapeva perfettamente.
Del resto era stata lei a portare il nostro rapporto ad livello diverso ... per come la vedo adesso ... più "basso", passando dal sesso all'amicizia ... e forse qualcosa in più ... e non è un film che mi sono fatto io ... vorrei poter entrare in dettagli che forse ti farebbero capire fino a che livello lei aveva portato _l'amicizia_ ...

Se qui ci sono delle colpe, quelle sono tutte mie ... a cominciare dall'averle permesso di entrare nella mia vita ... e poi nel mio cuore ...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se mentre gioco con quella foto che è per me perché in quel momento stiamo giocando io e te scopro che tu con la stessa foto stai facendo giocare uno stadio di donne arrapate *che non ti conosco *stiamo giocando due giochi diversi. E ho tutto il diritto di pensare che sei uno stronzio.


Eh no. Sei te che vieni su un campo di rugby vestita col tutù.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh no. Sei te che vieni su un campo di rugby vestita col tutù.


No. Perché non mi hai detto che tu stai su un campo da rugby. 
Ma ripeto possiamo discutere mesi non arriveremo mai a capirci


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Del resto era stata lei a portare il nostro rapporto ad livello diverso ... per come la vedo adesso ... più "basso", passando dal sesso all'amicizia ... e forse qualcosa in più


Che sia un livello più basso è tutto da dimostrare. E poi forse dovresti riflettere sul fatto che lei ti ha dato quello che volevi. Ben venga la fuga se non la reggi, ma a prescindere dai casi estremi probabilmente e ancora uno strascico di come tu sei stato abituato ad essere trattato da tua moglie all'interno della relazione.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ed è qui che ti sbagli !!! io non le addossato alcuna colpa e se è questo che si hai capito allora è evidente che IO mi sono spiegato male ... molto male !!
> 
> Quello che mi ha portato a chiudere la "relazione" e che a lei ho detto chiaramente, è che *ero IO a non poter sostenere uno spostamento del rapporto su quei livelli* ... già il fatto che lei mi avesse inviato delle sue foto hard era per me destabilizzante ... non facciamo più sesso da più di un anno e tu mi mandi le tue foto ?? che fai ? Provochi ??... scoprire che quelle stesse foto erano di pubblico dominio andava oltre le mie capacità di "gestione" ... e lei lo sapeva perfettamente.
> Del resto era stata lei a portare il nostro rapporto ad livello diverso ... per come la vedo adesso ... più "basso", passando dal sesso all'amicizia ... e forse qualcosa in più ... e non è un film che mi sono fatto io ... vorrei poter entrare in dettagli che forse ti farebbero capire fino a che livello lei aveva portato _l'amicizia_ ...
> ...


Ok, è già più chiaro. Spero. Io la vedo così.
Le foto te le ha mandate apposta e sapeva benissimo che una di quelle ti avrebbe portato al sito.
Ti ha rivelato così quella parte di lei che tu non riuscivi a vedere, a capire.
Ti ha messo alla prova per vedere come reagivi.
La tua reazione le ha fatto comprendere che era meglio per entrambi troncare.
Volevate due cose diverse, eravate pertanto incompatibili.
Tu cosa volevi da lei?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Perché non mi hai detto che tu stai su un campo da rugby.
> Ma ripeto possiamo discutere mesi non arriveremo mai a capirci


 Ma io ti ho capito benissimo. Quello che sto dicendo è semplicemente che ragioni per partito preso. Non te lo devo dire prima che sto in un campo di rugby. Giocare comporta necessariamente mettersi in gioco. Non c'è il cartello fuori appeso sull'animo delle persone con scritto istruzioni per l'uso. E ti posso assicurare che uno dei motivi per cui trovo catartico il forum è esattamente il fatto che qui, protetto dalla rudimento, uno può sbattere tranquillamente in faccia al mondo come è fatto davvero. Nella vita reale col cazzo che ti metti a raccontare tutto di te alle persone. Nemmeno a quelle con cui scopi. L'intimità uno se la guadagna, non basta scopare


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io invece vedo la storia di uno che si racconta, e di questo c'è da dargli atto che ha un bel coraggio, dopo essere stato usato secondo lo stesso schema da almeno due donne. La moglie e la scambista. Con L'unica differenza che la scambista è stata infinitamente più onesta della moglie Visto e considerato che loro si erano promessi un cazzo. Però, senza bloccarsi sui dettagli, non conviene riportare la discussione intorno ad un punto che, probabilmente solo per me, è fondamentale?
> Perché Kikko ha tagliato con una che scopa in giro dopo aver cercato una che scopa in giro? Perché scopa in giro ma non nel giro che piace a lui?
> *Perché io una così me la sarei tenuta come utile ruota di scorta. A fianco ad altre n situazioni.* Se invece ci fossi rimasto male perché su quella persona ci puntavo ai fini di una storia la situazione sarebbe diversa. A me sembra che questa sia diventata una guerra di religione tra chi punta a fare i grattini sulla pancia al povero Orco stupido e maltrattato (che i grattini li cerca attivamente) Mentre dall'altra parte c'è chi, come Ciriaco, se ne sta allegramente sbattendo della vicenda al centro del topic per dimostrare che fondamentalmente è tuuuuuttta colpa di Kikko che non ha il fisico per reggere una che scopa forte.
> Ripeto: perché Kikko ha tagliato con una che scopa in giro dopo aver cercato una che scopa in giro? Perché scopa in giro ma non nel giro che piace a lui?
> Ciaone


Il perché per me non è così l'ho anche scritto a chiare lettere ... sei disattento ...

_... le dissi anche chiaramente che a me il sesso per il sesso non interessava ... che per fare sesso con un'altra persona io avevo bisogno che si instaurasse un, seppur minimo, legame affettivo ed empatico ... prima della tromabamicizia doveva crearsi un legame empatico ..._


----------



## isabel (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che stai facendo una gran confusione tra i rapporti BDSM e quelli mainstream. Io adoro parlare con chi pratica sadomaso proprio perché il tema della negoziazione e della cessione del controllo e centrale in quel tipo di vita sessuale lì. I rapporti mainstream campano di non detti, presupposti e regole sovraordinate al rapporto a cui bisogna astenersi: codici di condotta preformattati, sostanzialmente. La parte negoziata E genuina per come ragiono io è molto meno. C'è più che altro un generale bisogno di sentirsi rassicurati aderendo a questo o quel teorema.


Mi riferivo alla gestione delle trattative.  
Il BDSM è uno degli ambiti in cui la negoziazione dovrebbe (il condizionale è d'obbligo) avere un ruolo centrale, così si dice. Ma io personalmente non ho mai avuto modo di affrontare un dialogo con nessun praticante, quindi non saprei dire in che misura sia vera l'attenzione a questi aspetti. 
I rapporti mainstream campano su condizioni che sono condivise dai più e non sempre ben definite; ma il momento della crisi, a mio avviso, è un ottimo momento per costruire le basi di una buona negoziazione, sui bisogni reali...non su chi butta l'immondizia o chi sceglie il ristorante, evitando anche giudizi di valore tipo "hai un bisogno? Allora sei un/una egoista". 
I teoremi (nel senso matematico del termine, che ha una sfumatura diversa da quello colloquiale) non sono per nulla rassicuranti: sono rigorosi, non lasciano scampo e...sono veri, veri sempre. 
Un teorema, che per essere definito tale, ha ipotesi ben poste e una dimostrazione: è la produzione umana che più si avvicina a una verità assoluta, anzi, è una verità assoluta, elegante, alle volte inutile e fine a se stessa.
Un teorema, a differenza dei presupposti delle relazioni che tu chiami mainstream, ha il pregio di esprimere le condizioni (ipotesi) senza ridondanze e senza ambiguità. Ma il problema dei teoremi è che vivono in contesti astratti e l'applicazione è un lavoro difficile, meno dell'astrazione...ma siamo lì. 
Se le relazioni si basassero su teoremi la vita sarebbe più liscia ma, probabilmente più noiosa (anche se, togliere e mettere ipotesi è un gioco molto divertente per chi lo conosce  ). 
Per quanto riguarda kikko, non parlerei di colpe ma di "responsabilità" e spunti da cogliere per provare a leggere le sue storie nelle similitudini che emergono (nel comportamento di lui in primis): astrazione, appunto.  
A me sembra più utile questo rispetto ai grattini, ma magari sbaglio eh.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ed è qui che ti sbagli !!! io non le addossato alcuna colpa e se è questo che si hai capito allora è evidente che IO mi sono spiegato male ... molto male !!
> 
> Quello che mi ha portato a chiudere la "relazione" e che a lei ho detto chiaramente, è che *ero IO a non poter sostenere uno spostamento del rapporto su quei livelli* ... già il fatto che lei mi avesse inviato delle sue foto hard era per me destabilizzante ... non facciamo più sesso da più di un anno e tu mi mandi le tue foto ?? che fai ? Provochi ??... scoprire che quelle stesse foto erano di pubblico dominio andava oltre le mie capacità di "gestione" ... e lei lo sapeva perfettamente.
> Del resto era stata lei a portare il nostro rapporto ad livello diverso ... per come la vedo adesso ... più "basso", passando dal sesso all'amicizia ... e forse qualcosa in più ... e non è un film che mi sono fatto io ... vorrei poter entrare in dettagli che forse ti farebbero capire fino a che livello lei aveva portato _l'amicizia_ ...
> ...


Ma io invece non vedo ne colpe ne stronzi, ne da una parte ne dall'altra, né ho mai scritto : è colpa di......

Ma persone che seguono desideri e bisogni

Molto confusamente .. tra sesso, coccole, abbracci e foto

Fare i colpevoli e gli innocenti è uno sport che non mi è mai interessato.

Se tu le hai "permesso" si entrare nella tua vita, ne sei stato appagato, credo..

Anche lei ti ha fatto entrare nella sua , come ha potuto, e per come potevi reggere, mi pare

Siete pari, io non vedo "sbagli"


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il perché per me non è così l'ho anche scritto a chiare lettere ... sei disattento ...
> 
> _... le dissi anche chiaramente che a me il sesso per il sesso non interessava ... che per fare sesso con un'altra persona io avevo bisogno che si instaurasse un, seppur minimo, legame affettivo ed empatico ... prima della tromabamicizia doveva crearsi un legame empatico ..._


Guarda che il legame empatico si è creato eccome. E secondo me non era neppure minimo. E poi si è rafforzato quando siete passati alle confidenze. Adesso cominciamo a dire chiaramente che sei scappato perché è una che davanti a un pisello ha una banca dati di almeno 10.000 termini di paragone e lo dice ai quattro venti risulta meno desiderabile di una che, davanti a un pisello a una banca dati di almeno 10.000 termini di paragone e fa la santa?
Perché se questo è l'evento nel tuo ragionamento non c'è, ti chiedo scusa, però mi sembra tanto difficile girarci intorno...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma io ti ho capito benissimo. Quello che sto dicendo è semplicemente che ragioni per partito preso. Non te lo devo dire prima che sto in un campo di rugby. Giocare comporta necessariamente mettersi in gioco. Non c'è il cartello fuori appeso sull'animo delle persone con scritto istruzioni per l'uso. E ti posso assicurare che uno dei motivi per cui trovo catartico il forum è esattamente il fatto che qui, protetto dalla rudimento, uno può sbattere tranquillamente in faccia al mondo come è fatto davvero. Nella vita reale col cazzo che ti metti a raccontare tutto di te alle persone. Nemmeno a quelle con cui scopi. L'intimità uno se la guadagna, non basta scopare


Ma porca di quella troia questa ti sembra una relazione basato sullo scopare o anche su altro? 
E insisto su quanto sia evidente 
Certo che se il rapporto è una scopata all’anno a me di sapere a cosa giochi tu quando non sei con me frega proprio zero.
Due giorni che ripeto le stesse cose. Meglio che mi metta a lavorare. 
Tanto qui se non concepisce il cazxo è la figa solo come partii del corpo sei un interdetto e cretino 
Buona giornata


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che sia un livello più basso è tutto da dimostrare. E poi forse dovresti riflettere sul fatto che lei ti ha dato quello che volevi. Ben venga la fuga se non la reggi, ma a prescindere dai casi estremi probabilmente e ancora uno strascico di come tu sei stato abituato ad essere trattato da tua moglie all'interno della relazione.


Il "più basso" era riferito alla sua percezione, non alla mia ...

Forse non si è capito, ma il nostro livello di confidenza era arrivato a dei livelli che andavano ben oltre l'amicizia ... ci siamo confrontati su argomenti che in confronto lo "scambismo" è una barzelletta da canonica ....
è lei che forse ha ritenuto un "dettaglio insignificante", che non meritava di essere condiviso, quello di frequentare quel tipo di mondo ... è lei in fin dei conti che mi trattato da "interdetto" ... forse non mi reputava sufficientemente "Open Mind" per capire ... 

Ecco ... è il non essere considerato all'altezza dell'argomento che mi ha ... deluso e mortificato ...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il "più basso" era riferito alla sua percezione, non alla mia ...
> 
> Forse non si è capito, ma il nostro livello di confidenza era arrivato a dei livelli che andavano ben oltre l'amicizia ... ci siamo confrontati su argomenti che in confronto lo "scambismo" è una barzelletta da canonica ....
> è lei che forse ha ritenuto un "dettaglio insignificante", che non meritava di essere condiviso, quello di frequentare quel tipo di mondo ... è lei in fin dei conti che mi trattato da "interdetto" ... forse non mi reputava sufficientemente "Open Mind" per capire ...
> ...


Lei aveva visto giusto.
Sapeva che quell'argomento ti avrebbe destabilizzato. 
Ha scelto un modo per far sì che tu ci arrivassi da solo.
Poi ha capito che non l'avresti mai accettata.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il "più basso" era riferito alla sua percezione, non alla mia ...
> 
> Forse non si è capito, ma il nostro livello di confidenza era arrivato a dei livelli che andavano ben oltre l'amicizia ... ci siamo confrontati su argomenti che in confronto lo "scambismo" è una barzelletta da canonica ....
> è lei che forse ha ritenuto un "dettaglio insignificante", che non meritava di essere condiviso, quello di frequentare quel tipo di mondo ... è lei in fin dei conti che mi trattato da "interdetto" ... forse non mi reputava sufficientemente "Open Mind" per capire ...
> ...


Non è che non ti considerava all’altezza è che sapeva che non avresti potuto continuare ad essere come sei con lei. Quindi tanto valeva tacere e sfruttare il tuo esserci per lei.
Invece che svilirti tu riporta lei a quello che è stata in realtà nel rapoortarsi a te 
Una stronza l’ho già detto?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei aveva visto giusto.
> Sapeva che quell'argomento ti avrebbe destabilizzato.
> Ha scelto un modo per far sì che tu ci arrivassi da solo.
> Poi ha capito che non l'avresti mai accettata.


Ma non era più facile dirmi "mi sono stancata ... finiamola qui" ??


----------



## isabel (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ed è qui che ti sbagli !!! io non le addossato alcuna colpa e se è questo che si hai capito allora è evidente che IO mi sono spiegato male ... molto male !!
> 
> Quello che mi ha portato a chiudere la "relazione" e che a lei ho detto chiaramente, è che *ero IO a non poter sostenere uno spostamento del rapporto su quei livelli* ... già il fatto che lei mi avesse inviato delle sue foto hard era per me destabilizzante ... non facciamo più sesso da più di un anno e tu mi mandi le tue foto ?? che fai ? Provochi ??... scoprire che quelle stesse foto erano di pubblico dominio andava oltre le mie capacità di "gestione" ... e lei lo sapeva perfettamente.
> Del resto era stata lei a portare il nostro rapporto ad livello diverso ... per come la vedo adesso ... più "basso", passando dal sesso all'amicizia ... e forse qualcosa in più ... e non è un film che mi sono fatto io ... vorrei poter entrare in dettagli che forse ti farebbero capire fino a che livello lei aveva portato _l'amicizia_ ...
> ...


Non fate sesso ma parlate di sesso e le confidi fantasie tue, ti esponi tu. Facendo un passo indietro (ho letto un po' della tua storia), sei stato tu a regalare un mazzo di fiori a tua moglie. Ti sei esposto tu. In tutte e due le occasioni hai poi sofferto perché la tua esposizione non è andata per il verso giusto. Sei tu che vai al massacro. 
Io, le tue aspettative "deluse" le capisco, capisco meno il sentirsi provocato...e il dire che "loro" (queste donne) dovevano fare qualcosa. Il tuo esporti a che scopo si manifesta? Cerchi (giustamente) affetto? Cerchi (giustamente) riconoscimento?
Dico questo perché a me dispiace sempre quando uomini e donne si raccontano vittime, perdenti...mi pare vada persa un'occasione che è quella di coccolarsi davvero e riconoscersi davvero, prima di tutto "da soli". 
Inoltre, sei tu che hai troncato per quel che ho capito, per cui...come fai a dire che lei avrebbe dovuto dirti "finiamola qui"?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ecco ... è il non essere considerato all'altezza dell'argomento che mi ha ... deluso e mortificato ...


Oooh!!!

Ora si

E lo capisco...


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il "più basso" era riferito alla sua percezione, non alla mia ...
> 
> Forse non si è capito, ma il nostro livello di confidenza era arrivato a dei livelli che andavano ben oltre l'amicizia ... ci siamo confrontati su argomenti che in confronto lo "scambismo" è una barzelletta da canonica ....
> è lei che forse ha ritenuto un "dettaglio insignificante", che non meritava di essere condiviso, quello di frequentare quel tipo di mondo ... è lei in fin dei conti che mi trattato da "interdetto" ... forse non mi reputava sufficientemente "Open Mind" per capire ...
> ...


 Quindi fammi capire, una persona si racconta con te a livelli profondi però non c'è il legame empatico. La conosci per scopare in giro e mi pare che in giro ci scopi salvo poi quando scoprì che lei si è rotta il cazzo di scopare con te perché evidentemente non le dai i brividi che cerca la scarichi dicendo che è troppo trasgressiva? Porcatroia mi sembra di leggere Bender


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei aveva visto giusto.
> Sapeva che quell'argomento ti avrebbe destabilizzato.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che non ti considerava all’altezza è che sapeva che non avresti potuto continuare ad essere come sei con lei.



Ma pensa un po'.. va a finire che da stronza che era, la finale è che è stata pure brava e molto premurosa,  questa donna..


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma pensa un po'.. va a finire che da stronza che era, la finale è che è stata pure brava e molto premurosa,  questa donna..


Tu con le sfumature ci vai a nozze...
Oh, non è che una è tutta stronza o tutta brava.
Ma perché questo bisogno tuo di incasellare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma pensa un po'.. va a finire che da stronza che era, la finale è che è stata pure brava e molto premurosa,  questa donna..


Lo leggi solo tu questo finale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anzi con quella frase oltre che stronza ci aggiungo opportunista
Non è che lo ha fatto apposta a indirizzarlo al sito. Le è andata di sfiga
Altrimenti con il cazzo rinunciava a un rapporto dove non era considerata solo merce di scambio
Non doveva nemmeno fare lo sforzo di darla e in cambio otteneva quello che fino a quel momento non le davano nemmeno dopo una scopata.


Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d
Devo uscire da questo 3d


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Altrimenti con il cazzo rinunciava a un rapporto dove non era considerata solo merce di scambio
> Non doveva nemmeno fare lo sforzo di darla e in cambio otteneva quello che fino a quel momento non le davano nemmeno dopo una scopata.


Di solito una che fa la scambista non fa lo sforzo. A meno che il pesantone di turno non sia inscopabile.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di solito una che fa la scambista non fa lo sforzo. A meno che il pesantone di turno non sia inscopabile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
cvd


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo leggi solo tu questo finale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anzi con quella frase oltre che stronza ci aggiungo opportunista


Ma non è una parola brutta "opportunista"

Lo siamo tutti noi, dal primo all'ultimo 

Anche chi fa servizio alla croce Rossa è un opportunista

Sfrutta la croce Rossa per fare del bene

Cosa che lo fa stare BENE

È un opportunista anche quello.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu con le sfumature ci vai a nozze...
> Oh, non è che una è tutta stronza o tutta brava.
> Ma perché questo bisogno tuo di incasellare?


Io più che altro vado a nozze con le contraddizioni

Ne ho lette parecchie, e macroscopiche

Io credo che si faccia una faticaccia a parlare di una persona che NON scrive né legge (questa signora) 

Mentre si può parlare di SE .. senza pensare all'altro

Capisco che parlare di se sia difficile, ma non è impossibile

E imparare cose di se, è secondo me interessante

Kikko ha detto una cosa di SE molto importante, che lui non si è sentito all'altezza per certe confidenze e è rimasto mortificato.

A me sembra una cosa molto legittima e molto importante

Più che dire che l'altra era una stronza, ma no una opportunista, ma non ha fatto bene a star zitta ma no, è un tegame, etc.... Etc..

A me mi pare


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma non è una parola brutta "opportunista"
> *
> Lo siamo tutti noi, dal primo all'ultimo
> 
> ...


Per te e per il significato che gli dai tu
Se lo fai a spese degli altri per trarne vantaggio lo è eccome
Poi oh se nella vita vale tutto, vuol dire che sono io fuori posto


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma non è una parola brutta "opportunista"*
> 
> Lo siamo tutti noi, dal primo all'ultimo
> 
> ...


Usiamo il vocabolario, altrimenti riempiamo pagine e pagine di discussioni sul nulla.
Opportunista: chi approfitta, usa uno o più individui per proprio interesse in modo meschino ed ipocrita


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Usiamo il vocabolario, altrimenti riempiamo pagine e pagine di discussioni sul nulla.
> Opportunista: chi approfitta, usa uno o più individui per proprio interesse in modo meschino ed ipocrita


Conosco l'italiano

Il "meschinismo" e "l'ipocrisia" spesso stanno molto in profondità, e non sono rintracciabili

Quello che va alla croce Rossa ti dirà (quasi) sempre che lo fa per aiutare gli altri perché lui è bravo e buono

Non lo sa che lo fa per SE STESSO.. 

Ed è qui il suo involontario meschinismo e la sua involontaria ipocrisia


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per te e per il significato che gli dai tu
> Se lo fai a spese degli altri per trarne vantaggio lo è eccome
> Poi oh se nella vita vale tutto, vuol dire che sono io fuori posto


Io non sono bravo

Traggo vantaggio da ogni cosa che faccio, anche a dare l'elemosina

La differenza è che io il MIO vantaggio l'ho ben chiaro


----------



## HP72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Conosco l'italiano
> 
> Il "meschinismo" e "l'ipocrisia" spesso stanno molto in profondità, e non sono rintracciabili
> 
> ...


C'è una notevole differenza fra compiere del bene anche per se stessi o farlo solo per se stessi.
Forse in croce rossa ci dovresti andare così ti fai un'idea più chiara


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Conosco l'italiano
> 
> Il "meschinismo" e "l'ipocrisia" spesso stanno molto in profondità, e non sono rintracciabili
> 
> ...


Lo sa, lo sa...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non sono bravo
> 
> Traggo vantaggio da ogni cosa che faccio, anche a dare l'elemosina
> 
> La differenza è che io il MIO vantaggio l'ho ben chiaro


Tu vedi vantaggio nella normale espressione di sé.
Anche mangiare diventa vantaggioso, a questo punto, se lo contrapponi al morire di fame.
il fatto è che esprimere sé stessi è necessario, non vantaggioso, esattamente come mangiare.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu vedi vantaggio nella normale espressione di sé.
> Anche mangiare diventa vantaggioso, a questo punto, se lo contrapponi al morire di fame.
> il fatto è che esprimere sé stessi è necessario, non vantaggioso, esattamente come mangiare.


Io vedo vantaggio perché C'E vantaggio

E vedo anche gente che sul SUO vantaggio si gira di là (Perché è brava e buona)

Peraltro Kikko ha ben rappresentato una serie di SUOI vantaggi a partire dall'inizio di questa relazione

E ci mancherebbe altro che non avesse VANTAGGI

Non ha fatto beneficienza

Ha trombato, ha trovato modo di tirarsi su, si è speso come maschio, si è illuso (ebbene sì, a volte è un bisogno anche quello).. etc..

Basta rileggerlo.

Non ha fatto beneficienza

A questo secondo me può pensare.

Ai suoi vantaggi.

Sono e saranno parte di lui


----------



## HP72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io vedo vantaggio perché C'E vantaggio
> 
> E vedo anche gente che sul SUO vantaggio si gira di là (Perché è brava e buona)
> 
> ...


Ancora non distingui le situazioni nelle quali c'è anche un vantaggio da quelle dove c'è solo un vantaggio
Tutti ci muoviamo perchè spinti da qualcosa, alcuni però pensano solo al loro vantaggio, altri pensano che abbia più valore un vantaggio condiviso


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io vedo vantaggio perché C'E vantaggio
> 
> E vedo anche gente che sul SUO vantaggio si gira di là (Perché è brava e buona)
> 
> ...



Ossignur....
ricominciamo.
Se io invece che in Croce Rossa vado in un prive perché mi piace di più, io esprimo una mia indole, esprimo me stesso, faccio una scelta che mi definisce. E' una scelta necessaria per non attuare una repressione. 
Se io invece vado in un prive spinto dal fatto che mi pagano più  che andare a fare il volontario in Croce Rossa, scelgo in base al vantaggio. Se una o l'altra situazione mi sono indifferenti, è il vantaggio economico a essere determinante nella scelta.
Qui c'è una lei che ha fatto una scelta di sessualità promiscua, è una scelta necessaria, ma che ha avuto remore ad approfondire con Kikko in quanto avrebbe avuto svantaggio nel farlo.
Ora, personalmente non ne farei una tragedia.
C'è una discreta incompatibilità tra Kikko e questa donna. Si sono avvicinati quel tanto che era loro permesso, per poi allontanarsi quando entrambi si sono mostrati e hanno compreso di essere diversi.
Succede, fa male, ma non facciamone una tragedia perché è un evento comune nelle relazioni.


----------



## Moni (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai fatto un paragone del cazzo
> Qui si parla di rapporti veri vissuti nel reale . N
> 
> Skorpio provo a spiegartelo con parole semplici.
> ...


Perfect !


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non sono bravo
> 
> Traggo vantaggio da ogni cosa che faccio, anche a dare l'elemosina
> 
> La differenza è che io il MIO vantaggio l'ho ben chiaro


Se ti è chiaro e non lo fai alle spalle degli altri ma è un vantaggio dichiarato va benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io vedo vantaggio perché C'E vantaggio
> 
> E vedo anche gente che sul SUO vantaggio si gira di là (Perché è brava e buona)
> 
> ...


Qualcuno ha scritto che ha fatto benificienza? Qualcuno ha scritto che non gli sia piaciuto e non ha goduto?
Io posso anche venire a letto con te e godere con mai nella vita. Ma se scopro che mi stai prendendo per il culo posso anche dire che avrei preferito godere con un vibratore.
Non toglie che al momento sono stata bene, cambia che se avessi saputo avrei rinunciato volentieri a quello stare bene. Cambia che ho tutti i motivi per darmi della cretina e per pensare che ho buttato il mio tempo con qualcuno con cui non valeva la pena passarlo


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ossignur....
> ricominciamo.
> Se io invece che in Croce Rossa vado in un prive perché mi piace di più, io esprimo una mia indole, esprimo me stesso, faccio una scelta che mi definisce. E' una scelta necessaria per non attuare una repressione.
> Se io invece vado in un prive spinto dal fatto che mi pagano più  che andare a fare il volontario in Croce Rossa, scelgo in base al vantaggio. Se una o l'altra situazione mi sono indifferenti, è il vantaggio economico a essere determinante nella scelta.


No

Il vantaggio non è SOLO nei quattrini, non è solo vantaggio materiale

Il vantaggio c"e in entrambi i casi

Solo che tu vedi solo il vantaggio materiale

L'altro ti passa tra le gambe e non lo cogli

Ma c'è


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ossignur....
> ricominciamo.
> Se io invece che in Croce Rossa vado in un prive perché mi piace di più, io esprimo una mia indole, esprimo me stesso, faccio una scelta che mi definisce. E' una scelta necessaria per non attuare una repressione.
> Se io invece vado in un prive spinto dal fatto che mi pagano più  che andare a fare il volontario in Croce Rossa, scelgo in base al vantaggio. Se una o l'altra situazione mi sono indifferenti, è il vantaggio economico a essere determinante nella scelta.
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti è chiaro e non lo fai alle spalle degli altri ma è un vantaggio dichiarato va benissimo


Non c'è bisogno di dichiarare nulla, secondo me

Il vantaggio è su tutto.

Se viene una stamani e mi invita a bere il caffè, è evidente come il sole che ne ha un vantaggio, da qualche parte.

E non è una cosa brutta, è normale cosi


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha scritto che ha fatto benificienza? Qualcuno ha scritto che non gli sia piaciuto e non ha goduto?


Cominciamo a scriverlo allora

Che è importante, molto più degli annunci di quell'altra

Qui c'è Kikko, parliamo di Kikko che serva a Kikko

E dei suoi vantaggi

E non della cattivona sudiciona zozzona


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di dichiarare nulla, secondo me
> 
> Il vantaggio è su tutto.
> 
> ...


il vantaggio è voler stare con te
Se sapesse che tu nel caffè ci sputi magari eviterebbe di venire a prendere il caffè con te
Dirle che ti piace farlo sarebbe quantomeno corretto


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> il vantaggio è voler stare con te
> Se sapesse che tu nel caffè ci sputi magari eviterebbe di venire a prendere il caffè con te
> Dirle che ti piace farlo sarebbe quantomeno corretto


E che ne so io?

Chi ti dice che dopo il caffè mi chiede un aiuto su un lavoro?

Ora vado a bere il caffè


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cominciamo a scriverlo allora
> 
> Che è importante, molto più degli annunci di quell'altra
> 
> ...


Ma direi che lui con lei ci sia sempre stato bene è evidente. Bisogna scriverlo? tu frequenteresti qualcuno per più di un anno se non ti piacesse passare del tempo con lei?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E che ne so io?
> 
> Chi ti dice che dopo il caffè mi chiede un aiuto su un lavoro?
> 
> Ora vado a bere il caffè


Ma quando poi ti chiede aiuto su un lavoro valuti la persona e il prossimo caffè puoi scegliere di lanciarglielo in faccia e di non berlo più
Qui il problema o la fortuna è aver scoperto con chi si aveva a che fare


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Il vantaggio non è SOLO nei quattrini, non è solo vantaggio materiale
> 
> ...


Ma lo so, era solo un esempio.
Il più banale che mi è venuto in mente.:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma direi che lui con lei ci sia sempre stato bene è evidente. Bisogna scriverlo?


Si, secondo me è opportuno

E sarebbe la cosa vera su cui ragionare, nell'esclusivo interesse di chi ha aperto questo 3d

Secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma lo so, era solo un esempio.
> Il più banale che mi è venuto in mente.:rotfl:


Ah non so...., lo hai scritto tu

Io ho segnalato che il VANTAGGIO c'è bello grosso anche nel primo caso


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma quando poi ti chiede aiuto su un lavoro valuti la persona e il prossimo caffè puoi scegliere di lanciarglielo in faccia e di non berlo più
> Qui il problema o la fortuna è aver scoperto con chi si aveva a che fare


Io valuto me

Che se accetto il caffè, non sono così tordello da restare a bocca aperta quando mi chiedesse aiuto x un lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2018)

Mi è venuto mal di testa con tutti questi giri di parole.

Nessuno dei due ad un certo punto ha trovato quel che cercava.

Poi c'è chi ci rimane male per mille motivi, c'è chi chiude e tira avanti come se nulla fosse successo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, secondo me è opportuno
> 
> E sarebbe la cosa vera su cui ragionare, nell'esclusivo interesse di chi ha aperto questo 3d
> 
> Secondo me


boh a me è sembrato evidente o non avrebbe aperto questo 3d


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io valuto me
> 
> Che se accetto il caffè, non sono così tordello da restare a bocca aperta quando mi chiedesse aiuto x un lavoro.


Io non mi sento una tordella se vengo "ingannata"


----------



## JON (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> boh a me è sembrato evidente o non avrebbe aperto questo 3d


Si. Kikko è tutto fuorché un traditore, tantomeno uno in cerca di rapporti che leniscano pruriti che non ha.

Alla fine quest'esperienza sarà stata comunque positiva se servirà ad indicargli la tattica, e il senso, di uscire dal pantano in cui è fermo da un po' di tempo.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire, una persona si racconta con te a livelli profondi però non c'è il legame empatico. La conosci per scopare in giro e mi pare che in giro ci scopi salvo poi quando scoprì che lei si è rotta il cazzo di scopare con te perché evidentemente non le dai i brividi che cerca la scarichi dicendo che è troppo trasgressiva? Porcatroia mi sembra di leggere Bender


Tu con la _la sequenza temporale degli eventi_ non ci vai tanto d'accordo eh ??

vedo di definire la linea temporale degli eventi in modo che tu possa farti un'idea più precisa ... 



io e lei ci conosciamo e frequentiamo (compagnia di amici) da circa 10 anni
a settembre 2015 lei comincia a farmi avances che io respingo
a novembre 2015 durante una cena mi parla per la prima volta del rapporto che ha con il suo compagno (che io conosco molto bene) dicendomi, in sintesi, che il loro è un rapporto "aperto" nel quale entrambi sono liberi di frequentare altre persone ... non accenna minimamente al fatto di frequentare il mondo Open Mind e Scambista ... io le parlo, per la prima volta, dei miei problemi con mia moglie (le racconto dei tradimenti subiti), lei è sconcertata e dice che io e mia moglie siamo molto bravi ad apparire come la coppia perfetta quando siamo in compagnia e che mai avrebbe potuto immaginare una situazione del genere ... io comunque continuo a rifiutare le sue avances che, da ora in avanti, diventeranno ad ogni  incontro, sempre più ... esplicite ...
ad fine marzo 2016, in una circostanza un po' particolare che non sto qui a raccontare, cedo e facciamo sesso la prima volta ...
la cosa si ripete per altre 3 o 4 volte fra aprile e maggio 2016
a inizio giugno 2016 (il primo per la precisione), dopo che io ho scoperto l'ennesimo tradimento, mia moglie mi lascia ... questo non c'entra un tubo, ma siccome ne ho parlato mi sembrava giusto collocare anche questo evento ... con l'altra ne parlo solo al telefono ...
a luglio 2016 ci vediamo un paio di volte a cena (il mio avvocato e della sua città e ci incontriamo dopo i miei colloqui con lui per richiesta di separazione, che poi mia moglie mi convincerà a ritirare ... ma questa è un'altra storia) facciamo sesso ancora una volta dopo di che lei mi scrive il famoso messaggio "non è necessario fare sesso ogni volta che ci vediamo ... etc".
ci rivediamo a settembre 2016 a cena e cominciano le confidenze ...
per una serie di circostanze ci sentiamo solo per WU e (raramente) al telefono e ci rivediamo a cena solo a febbraio 2017
gli incontri a cena si ripetono con cadenza mensile fino ad i primi di agosto 2017 quando, forse per caso ... o forse no, finiamo di nuovo a fare sesso, complice un locale in collina con annesse stanze ... è lei a prendere l'iniziativa
la cadenza quasi mensile degli incontri prosegue fino a marzo 2018, i dopo cena li passiamo a parlare sul divano di casa sua ... NON quella in cui vive con il compagno ma quella dove avevamo fatto sesso in quasi tutte le occasioni precedenti
in aprile e maggio 2018 io ho un grosso progetto da gestire e sono spesso in trasferta per lavoro, ci sentiamo quasi esclusivamente per WU ... dall'8 al 10 maggio sono a Parigi ...

il resto è storia recente ...

Nota: ovviamente qui sono elencati solo gli incontri a quattr'occhi ... in compagnia degli amici comuni ci siamo visti decine di volte (comprese almeno un paio di cene a casa mia prima del casino con mia moglie).


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io più che altro vado a nozze con le contraddizioni
> 
> Ne ho lette parecchie, e macroscopiche
> 
> ...


Eh no calma ... io ho detto che LEI non mi ha reputato all'altezza di certe confidenze ... c'è un bella differenza !!

e visto che fai cosi bene il pignolo ... _A me mi pare _in italiano non si dice né si scrive :rotfl:


----------



## JON (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> a luglio 2016 ci vediamo un paio di volte a cena (il mio avvocato e della sua città e ci incontriamo dopo i miei colloqui con lui per richiesta di separazione, che poi mia moglie mi convincerà a ritirare ... ma questa è un'altra storia) facciamo sesso ancora una volta *dopo di che lei mi scrive il famoso messaggio "non è necessario fare sesso ogni volta che ci vediamo* ... etc".





Iniziava a prendere le distanze? Forse si era preoccupata del fatto che la separazione avrebbe potuto concederti una chance in più di far evolvere il vostro rapporto. Forse metteva le mani avanti.

A me pare chiaro che queste dinamiche, all'apparenza incomprensibili, dipendano unicamente da quella sorta di accordo tacito ma autoreferente.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Eh no calma ... io ho detto che LEI non mi ha reputato all'altezza di certe confidenze ... c'è un bella differenza !!
> 
> e visto che fai cosi bene il pignolo ... _A me mi pare _in italiano non si dice né si scrive :rotfl:


Correttissima precisazione , che consente un ulteriore approfondimento di te e per te

Quindi tu ti saresti sentito o ti sentiresti ad oggi  all'altezza di accogliere questo tipo di confidenza da lei, ove te ne avesse parlato?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

JON ha detto:


> [/LIST]
> 
> Iniziava a prendere le distanze? *Forse si era preoccupata del fatto che la separazione avrebbe potuto concederti una chance in più di far evolvere il vostro rapporto. Forse metteva le mani avanti.*
> 
> A me pare chiaro che queste dinamiche, all'apparenza incomprensibili, dipendano unicamente da quella sorta di accordo tacito ma autoreferente.


anch'io all'epoca ero giunto alla stessa conclusione ma ... era proprio lei a "tifare" per la separazione ... l'avvocato era nella sua città perché me l'aveva presentato lei e lei stessa mi accompagnò fino alla porta dello studio la prima volta per accertarsi che non cambiassi idea all'ultimo momento ... quando a fine luglio 2016 le comunicai (via WU) che avevo rinunciato alla separazione lei mi telefonò e mi fece una scenata ...


----------



## JON (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> anch'io all'epoca ero giunto alla stessa conclusione ma ... era proprio lei a "tifare" per la separazione ... l'avvocato era nella sua città perché me l'aveva presentato lei e lei stessa mi accompagnò fino alla porta dello studio la prima volta per accertarsi che non cambiassi idea all'ultimo momento ... quando a fine luglio 2016 le comunicai (via WU) che avevo rinunciato alla separazione lei mi telefonò e mi fece una scenata ...


Direi che sia tutto normale, penso che in questo sia stata in buona fede.

Kikko, eri tu quello che per lavoro frequentava un ambiente dove le belle donne erano la consuetudine?


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tu con la _la sequenza temporale degli eventi_ non ci vai tanto d'accordo eh ??
> 
> vedo di definire la linea temporale degli eventi in modo che tu possa farti un'idea più precisa ...
> 
> ...


Kikko, il marito di lei sapeva di voi?
E quelle foto erano un gioco di loro due?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Stai rappresentando il.maschio in un modo pessimo
> 
> Io sono cascato dove volevo cascare
> 
> ...


Povero figlio.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Povero figlio.


Meglio i calci presi dal padre, che quelli presi dal "mondo"


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo leggi solo tu questo finale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anzi con quella frase oltre che stronza ci aggiungo opportunista
> Non è che lo ha fatto apposta a indirizzarlo al sito. Le è andata di sfiga
> Altrimenti con il cazzo rinunciava a un rapporto dove non era considerata solo merce di scambio
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non è una parola brutta "opportunista"
> 
> Lo siamo tutti noi, dal primo all'ultimo
> 
> ...


E sì uguale a un serial killer. Ognuno agisce solo per stare bene.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Il vantaggio non è SOLO nei quattrini, non è solo vantaggio materiale
> 
> ...


Tu ti sei creato una tua etica che fa stare bene te.
Poi pretendi che sia logica.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Meglio i calci presi dal padre, che quelli presi dal "mondo"


No.
È proprio il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> anch'io all'epoca ero giunto alla stessa conclusione ma ... era proprio lei a "tifare" per la separazione ... l'avvocato era nella sua città perché me l'aveva presentato lei e lei stessa mi accompagnò fino alla porta dello studio la prima volta per accertarsi che non cambiassi idea all'ultimo momento ... quando a fine luglio 2016 le comunicai (via WU) che avevo rinunciato alla separazione lei mi telefonò e mi fece una scenata ...


Ma perché una che ha una relazione aperta dovrebbe trovare così grave il tradimento da fare una scenata se uno cambia idea sulla separazione?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Sicuramente mi sbaglierò, ma ho la fortissima sensazione che se questa storia fosse stata raccontata con i sessi invertiti i commenti avrebbero preso una piega ben diversa.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sì uguale a un serial killer. Ognuno agisce solo per stare bene.


Esattamente uguale a un serial killer

Con la differenza che il serial killer FUORI produce danni, mentre il crocerossino produce sostegno e aiuto

La differenza è in ciò che si vede fuori.

Il "bene" e il "male" ..


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> È proprio il contrario.


Rispetto la tua opinione


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti sei creato una tua etica che fa stare bene te.
> Poi pretendi che sia logica.


Non è etica, è meccanica


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tu con la _la sequenza temporale degli eventi_ non ci vai tanto d'accordo eh ??
> 
> vedo di definire la linea temporale degli eventi in modo che tu possa farti un'idea più precisa ...
> 
> ...


 la sequenza temporale mi interessa poco. Il tempo dei sentimenti non è necessariamente lineare. Quello delle azioni si. Se una dopo una notte con te ti cerca dopo un mese non è mai un buon segno


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente uguale a un serial killer
> 
> Con la differenza che il serial killer FUORI produce danni, mentre il crocerossino produce sostegno e aiuto
> 
> ...


Io è una vita che cerco di spiegare a tutti che Madre Teresa di Calcutta era una stronza bigotta egoista e arrogante. Ma nessuno lo capisce


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché una che ha una relazione aperta dovrebbe trovare così grave il tradimento da fare una scenata se uno cambia idea sulla separazione?


Non credo sia quello il punto,
Credo che abbia percepito il malessere di Kikko e consigliato una soluzione che prevedeva la separazione.
La scenata era per indurlo a fare quello che lei riteneva fosse la cosa giusta per lui.
In effetti far parte di una coppia aperta non esclude di comprendere il concetto di tradimento.
In una coppia aperta l'unica cosa che viene a mancare è l'esclusività, non la lealtà.
Non per niente ho chiesto se il marito sapeva di Kikko e se le foto scambiate fossero un gioco tra moglie e marito.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia quello il punto,
> Credo che abbia percepito il malessere di Kikko e consigliato una soluzione che prevedeva la separazione.
> La scenata era per indurlo a fare quello che lei riteneva fosse la cosa giusta per lui.
> In effetti far parte di una coppia aperta non esclude di comprendere il concetto di tradimento.
> ...


Ecco il solito danny impegnatissimo a svuotare il mare col secchiello


----------



## Foglia (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché una che ha una relazione aperta dovrebbe trovare così grave il tradimento da fare una scenata se uno cambia idea sulla separazione?


A me fa più specie che lui si sia fatto accompagnare dall'avvocato, ad essere sincera.

Comunque se desidero una relazione "seria" non vado in cerca di chi dichiara di avere un rapporto aperto con il compagno.
Altrimenti di che mi lamento?
Per una ventina di uscite, in totale, dove l'obiettivo era anche quello di parlare????

E' come dire che se voglio avere una amica le devo raccontare TUTTO di me. O che frequento un'altra amica che... Boh... Che ne so: a lei starebbe sulle balle.
Non ha senso, se non quando certe rivelazioni le facciamo di nostra sponte. Oppure quando il rapporto lo richiede.

Qui vedo solo due che hanno entrambi  "sconfinato" con scenate che non avevano ragione di essere.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco il solito danny impegnatissimo a svuotare il mare col secchiello


Magari, con sto caldo.
Mi ci butterei dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esattamente uguale a un serial killer
> 
> Con la differenza che il serial killer FUORI produce danni, mentre il crocerossino produce sostegno e aiuto
> 
> ...


No anche dentro.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io è una vita che cerco di spiegare a tutti che Madre Teresa di Calcutta era una stronza bigotta egoista e arrogante. Ma nessuno lo capisce


Certo che era egoista, e mi pare giusto.

Di un egoismo che ha apportato enormi benefici a un certo tipo di persone.

Ma godeva e stava bene a aiutare 

Non faceva beneficienza, faceva il suo godimento.

E ha avuto una vita di completo godimento


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia quello il punto,
> Credo che abbia percepito il malessere di Kikko e consigliato una soluzione che prevedeva la separazione.
> La scenata era per indurlo a fare quello che lei riteneva fosse la cosa giusta per lui.
> In effetti far parte di una coppia aperta non esclude di comprendere il concetto di tradimento.
> ...


Io ho un’altra ipotesi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me fa più specie che lui si sia fatto accompagnare dall'avvocato, ad essere sincera.
> 
> Comunque se desidero una relazione "seria" non vado in cerca di chi dichiara di avere un rapporto aperto con il compagno.
> Altrimenti di che mi lamento?
> ...


Con persone restie a entrare in relazioni con persone impegnate è una cosa che si dice per smontare le riserve.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No anche dentro.


Ti assicuro che, per quello che è inerente la mia esperienza, produce danni dentro di SE anche chi fa del bene fuori da se.

E grossi. Ma molto grossi. E inconsapevolmente

E peraltro visibili nitidamente

Anche qui dentro


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con persone restie a entrare in relazioni con persone impegnate è una cosa che si dice per smontare le riserve.


L'ho pensato anch'io.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che, per quello che è inerente la mia esperienza, produce danni dentro di SE anche chi fa del bene fuori da se.
> 
> E grossi. Ma molto grossi. E inconsapevolmente
> 
> ...


Confesso di avere altro per la testa.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Kikko, il marito di lei sapeva di voi?


ecco ... su questo bisognerebbe aprire un altro capitolo della storia ...
Successe credo ad aprile 2016 ... ancora si faceva sesso ... mi chiese di andarla a prendere a casa loro (di lei e lui) invce che a casa sua, quando arrivai mi chiese di salire perché il suo compagno (non sono sposati) aveva bisogno di chiedermi un favore ... io ero imbarazzatissimo ma salii in casa dove lui mi chiese quello che doveva chiedermi. 
Poi io e Lei uscimmo, andammo a cena e poi a casa sua (di lei) ... ricordo che le chiesi "ma non ti pare di aver esagerato chiedendomi di salire a parlare con lui ?" e lei mi rispose "tranquillo ... per quanto ne sa lui, oggi è la prima volta che usciamo assieme e gli ho detto che andavamo a cena ..." ed io "ma come ? non mi avevi detto che fra voi non c'erano segreti e che il rapporto fra voi funzionava solo perché non vi nascondevate nulla ?" e lei "stavolta ho omesso qualcosa ... sai com'è ... ci conosciamo da anni ...  non credo che l'avrebbe accettato... "  



danny ha detto:


> E quelle foto erano un gioco di loro due?


se intendi le foto nel profilo da scambisti, no, non sono loro due. Lei fa coppia con un'altro che, come già detto, ho anche riconosciuto senza ombra di dubbio ...


----------



## Foglia (19 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con persone restie a entrare in relazioni con persone impegnate è una cosa che si dice per smontare le riserve.


Lui ha iniziato a frequentarla per dimostrare  (a se stesso?) che poteva avere altre donne oltre alla moglie.
E per fare un dispetto  (a chi?) frequentando una che alla moglie dichiaratamente non piaceva.

Ci andrei cauta a parlare di onestà, aspettative disattese, riserve. Hanno avuto entrambi quello che hanno voluto, nella misura in cui è stato bene a entrambi.
Questo io vedo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ecco ... su questo bisognerebbe aprire un altro capitolo della storia ...
> Successe credo ad aprile 2016 ... ancora si faceva sesso ... mi chiese di andarla a prendere a casa loro (di lei e lui) invce che a casa sua, quando arrivai mi chiese di salire perché il suo compagno (non sono sposati) aveva bisogno di chiedermi un favore ... io ero imbarazzatissimo ma salii in casa dove lui mi chiese quello che doveva chiedermi.
> Poi io e Lei uscimmo, andammo a cena e poi a casa sua (di lei) ... ricordo che le chiesi "ma non ti pare di aver esagerato chiedendomi di salire a parlare con lui ?" e lei mi rispose "tranquillo ... per quanto ne sa lui, oggi è la prima volta che usciamo assieme e gli ho detto che andavamo a cena ..." ed io "ma come ? non mi avevi detto che fra voi non c'erano segreti e che il rapporto fra voi funzionava solo perché non vi nascondevate nulla ?" e lei "stavolta ho omesso qualcosa ... sai com'è ... ci conosciamo da anni ...  non credo che l'avrebbe accettato... "
> 
> ...


 Il quadro che si sta delineando conferma le mie ipotesi.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ecco ... su questo bisognerebbe aprire un altro capitolo della storia ...
> Successe credo ad aprile 2016 ... ancora si faceva sesso ... mi chiese di andarla a prendere a casa loro (di lei e lui) invce che a casa sua, quando arrivai mi chiese di salire perché il suo compagno (non sono sposati) aveva bisogno di chiedermi un favore ... io ero imbarazzatissimo ma salii in casa dove lui mi chiese quello che doveva chiedermi.
> Poi io e Lei uscimmo, andammo a cena e poi a casa sua (di lei) ... ricordo che le chiesi "ma non ti pare di aver esagerato chiedendomi di salire a parlare con lui ?" e lei mi rispose "tranquillo ... per quanto ne sa lui, oggi è la prima volta che usciamo assieme e gli ho detto che andavamo a cena ..." ed io "ma come ? non mi avevi detto che fra voi non c'erano segreti e che il rapporto fra voi funzionava solo perché non vi nascondevate nulla ?" e lei "stavolta ho omesso qualcosa ... sai com'è ... ci conosciamo da anni ...  non credo che l'avrebbe accettato... "
> 
> ...


Ok. Ma già dal primo incontro col marito, si era delineato il profilo di una donna che aveva un rapporto con gli uomini fatto in un certo modo, fatto di un certo livello di omissioni.  Cosa ti aspettavi? Che con te fosse diverso?


----------



## Foglia (19 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Ma già dal primo incontro col marito, si era delineato il profilo di una donna che aveva un rapporto con gli uomini fatto in un certo modo, fatto di un livello di omissioni superiore alla media.  Cosa ti aspettavi? Che con te fosse diverso?


:up:

Poi hanno entrambi oltrepassato i confini: lei a fare scenate per la mancata separazione, lui per le frequentazioni di lei.
E immagino che la foto di lei sia arrivata in risposta alla mancata separazione di lui. Forse un modo di riprendere certi equilibri. Sicuramente un pasticcio di equivoci da parte di entrambi. Ma insomma.... La rotta era ben delineata alla partenza.


----------



## HP72 (19 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che era egoista, e mi pare giusto.
> 
> Di un egoismo che ha apportato enormi benefici a un certo tipo di persone.
> 
> ...


In ogni caso questo non è opportunismo ...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Poi hanno entrambi oltrepassato i confini: lei a fare scenate per la mancata separazione, lui per le frequentazioni di lei.
> E immagino che l*a foto di lei sia arrivata in risposta alla mancata separazione di lui.* Forse un modo di riprendere certi equilibri. Sicuramente un pasticcio di equivoci da parte di entrambi. Ma insomma.... La rotta era ben delineata alla partenza.


A distanza di quasi 2 anni ?? non ti pare un po' ... come dire ... fuori tempo ??


----------



## Foglia (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A distanza di quasi 2 anni ?? non ti pare un po' ... come dire ... fuori tempo ??


Non mi tornano molto i tempi.
Io ricordo che scrivesti della tua scopamicizia (in termini appunto di scopamicizia) circa due anni fa. Mentre la tua decisione di andare dall'avvocato, se non erro, risale a un anno fa circa. Correggimi se sbaglio, forse ricordo male io....


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Non fate sesso ma parlate di sesso e le confidi fantasie tue, ti esponi tu.


Noto una cosa: tutti avete dato per scontato che quando ho parlato di discorsi ben più "profondi" di quelli sullo scambismo, mi riferissi al sesso ... possibile che nessuno abbia anche solo pensato per un momento che ci possano essere anche altre cose, ben più importanti del sesso, di cui si possa parlare "in confidenza" ?
Anzi, dirò di più, in questo contesto è stata lei quella che si è "esposta" di più, sicuramente più di me ...  



isabel ha detto:


> Facendo un passo indietro (ho letto un po' della tua storia), sei stato tu a regalare un mazzo di fiori a tua moglie. Ti sei esposto tu. In tutte e due le occasioni hai poi sofferto perché la tua esposizione non è andata per il verso giusto. Sei tu che vai al massacro.
> Io, le tue aspettative "deluse" le capisco, capisco meno il sentirsi provocato...e il dire che "loro" (queste donne) dovevano fare qualcosa. Il tuo esporti a che scopo si manifesta? Cerchi (giustamente) affetto? Cerchi (giustamente) riconoscimento?
> Dico questo perché a me dispiace sempre quando uomini e donne si raccontano vittime, perdenti...mi pare vada persa un'occasione che è quella di coccolarsi davvero e riconoscersi davvero, prima di tutto "da soli".
> *Inoltre, sei tu che hai troncato per quel che ho capito, per cui...come fai a dire che lei avrebbe dovuto dirti "finiamola qui"*?


Io mi riferivo alla ipotesi che sono state fatte qui dentro per dare un "senso" alle sue azioni ... più di qualcuno ha ipotizzato che tutto fosse in qualche modo "calcolato" (es. la foto con l'indirizzo del sito) per fare in modo che fossi io a troncare ...
Cosa che però stride un po' con la sua "indole" di cacciatrice" di uomini ... se ogni volta che deve liberasi di un'uomo mette in piedi tutto 'sto castello di carte ... sai che fatica !!


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non mi tornano molto i tempi.
> Io ricordo che scrivesti della tua scopamicizia (in termini appunto di scopamicizia) circa due anni fa. Mentre la tua decisione di andare dall'avvocato, se non erro, risale a un anno fa circa. Correggimi se sbaglio, forse ricordo male io....


ho postato poco fa un riassunto cronologico degli eventi ... quelli a cui ti riferisci accadono nel 2016


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cosa che però stride un po' con la sua "indole" di cacciatrice" di uomini ... se ogni volta che deve liberasi di un'uomo mette in piedi tutto 'sto castello di carte ... sai che fatica !!


Il suo rapporto con te forse non era uguale a quello che ha avuto con gli altri.
L'ha anche detto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> In ogni caso questo non è opportunismo ...


Ripuliti i termini dal "bene" e "male" io ti posso dire che per quanto mi riguarda, quando io RICERCAVO situazioni in cui poter essere utile, per me

1 trovare una ragazza che stava bene e era serena, non mi dava alcun spazio

2 trovare una ragazza in crisi e in difficoltà mi dava MOLTO spazio

Quindi io ero opportunista, Perché nella situazione 2 vedevo l'opportunità di fare quello che egoisticamente avevo desiderio di fare (aiutare sostenere consolare)

Lascio a te ogni ulteriore valutazione


----------



## void (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questa domanda me la sono fatta un sacco di volte ...
> Quando ho ceduto alle sue "avances" ero in periodo molto buio (poche settimane dopo mia moglie mi avrebbe lasciato ...) e lei appariva come una zattera di salvataggio in mezzo ad un mare in tempesta in cui stavo lentamente affogando ...
> credo di aver pensato che mettermi sullo stesso piano di mia moglie tradendola, mi avrebbe fatto bene ... avrebbe fatto bene alla mia autostima ... sapendo anche che la stavo tradendo con una donna che lei conosceva e che le stava particolarmente antipatica ...
> una specie di rivincita ...
> ...


Dopo questo post ho letto la tua storia. Mi dispiace per te, per te quello che ti è successo. Di solito sono molto prudente nei giudizi, ma in questo caso dovessi scegliere fra Lei e tua moglie, non avrei dubbi.
1000 volte Lei.

Sei deluso dal suo comportamento, ti senti ingannato da chi alla fine non ti ha chiesto di più di quello che ti poteva dare, ed al contempo ti dichiari ancora innamorato di tua moglie, che ti ha ingannato e mentito tutta la vita, ben al di la dei meri tradimenti perpetrati. 
Anzi, forse, i tradimenti in se stessi sono il male minore. 
Nel neretto di quella frase di tua moglie c'è il disprezzo, la voglia - quasi sadica - di annientarti, c'è odio. C'è la volontà di nutrirsi del tuo dolore, lo stesso che ti ha provocato, per dare significato a se stessa. Alimenta il tuo dolore per nutrirsene, ti priva di qualcosa che è profondamente tuo,  con un cinismo che è peggio di qualsiasi tradimento

Ci vuole coraggio per mettersi a nudo come hai fatto tu, anche nell'anonimato di un forum, perché quella frase è uno spogliarsi dei propri vestiti, è un condividere la propria intimità.

Ognuno di noi ha dentro di sé il proprio drago, che ti divora, ti mangia giorno per giorno. Ci vuole equilibrio per gestirlo, per non lasciargli prendere il sopravvento. Ma non possiamo liberarcene. E' dentro di noi. Ci dobbiamo convivere.

Tu hai un drago anche fuori, che ti ha mangiato poco alla volta, giorno dopo giorno, fino ad arrivare a dirti che sei un pessimo cibo. 

Ma dal tuo drago ci si può liberare, lo si può abbandonare nel castello che pensa di essersi costruito, e ritornare a camminare nell'ignoto, dove esiste sicuramente qualcuno che ti mangerebbe per il tuo sapore e non per il gusto di vedere nel tuo scheletro il simbolo della propria affermazione. 

E non volerne troppo a Lei (la signora della foto). Nel suo inganno non c'è dolo, ne volontà di nuocere. Solo la consapevolezza di non poterti dare ciò che vuoi. 

In bocca al lupo, e buona strada se riuscirai ad abbandonare il castello. Così che il drago, privo di nutrimento, muoia di fame.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

void ha detto:


> Dopo questo post ho letto la tua storia. Mi dispiace per te, per te quello che ti è successo. Di solito sono molto prudente nei giudizi, ma in questo caso dovessi scegliere fra Lei e tua moglie, non avrei dubbi.
> 1000 volte Lei.
> 
> Sei deluso dal suo comportamento, ti senti ingannato da chi alla fine non ti ha chiesto di più di quello che ti poteva dare, ed al contempo ti dichiari ancora innamorato di tua moglie, che ti ha ingannato e mentito tutta la vita, ben al di la dei meri tradimenti perpetrati.
> ...


Non ho parole ... :triste:


----------



## isabel (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Noto una cosa: tutti avete dato per scontato che quando ho parlato di discorsi ben più "profondi" di quelli sullo scambismo, mi riferissi al sesso ... possibile che nessuno abbia anche solo pensato per un momento che ci possano essere anche altre cose, ben più importanti del sesso, di cui si possa parlare "in confidenza" ?
> Anzi, dirò di più, in questo contesto è stata lei quella che si è "esposta" di più, sicuramente più di me ...
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente no, io non penso che il sesso sia ciò che di più profondo ci si possa donare. Mi riferivo alla foto, al vostro dialogo di quella sera.  
Comunque [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] ti ha detto delle cose toccanti e molto vere riguardo ai draghi che sono fuori di te. 
Tutte quelle domande che ti facevo io...erano per il tuo di drago; capisco il tuo soprassedere. 
Mi accodo al suo "buona strada", che è l'augurio più bello che io conosca fino ad oggi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

void ha detto:


> Dopo questo post ho letto la tua storia. Mi dispiace per te, per te quello che ti è successo. Di solito sono molto prudente nei giudizi, ma in questo caso dovessi scegliere fra Lei e tua moglie, non avrei dubbi.
> 1000 volte Lei.
> 
> Sei deluso dal suo comportamento, ti senti ingannato da chi alla fine non ti ha chiesto di più di quello che ti poteva dare, ed al contempo ti dichiari ancora innamorato di tua moglie, che ti ha ingannato e mentito tutta la vita, ben al di la dei meri tradimenti perpetrati.
> ...


Gran bel post e bell'augurio 

Passami solo una battuta sul grassetto: minchia pensa se avesse avuto la volontà di dolo


----------



## kikko64 (19 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Veramente no, io non penso che il sesso sia ciò che di più profondo ci si possa donare. Mi riferivo alla foto, al vostro dialogo di quella sera.
> Comunque @_void_ ti ha detto delle cose toccanti e molto vere riguardo ai draghi che sono fuori di te.
> *Tutte quelle domande che ti facevo io...erano per il tuo di drago; capisco il tuo soprassedere. *
> Mi accodo al suo "buona strada", che è l'augurio più bello che io conosca fino ad oggi.


il vero problema è che alle domande sul mio "drago" non sono ancora riuscito a dare risposte ... risposte concrete.

Due anni fa ero riuscito a convincermi (ed in questo una grossa parte di merito devo riconoscerlo all'altra, senza di lei probabilmente io nello studio dell'avvocato non ci sarei mai entrato) che la giusta soluzione fosse la separazione ... 
ma non avevo tenuto conto della forza che nel tempo avevo dato al mio drago lasciando che si nutrisse del mio ... amore...
Forze che lui usò per farmi tornare sui miei passi ... per farmi interrompere la pratiche di separazione ... facendo ricadere su di me il peso della responsabilità dell'allontanamento di mie figlie dalla madre/drago che la separazione avrebbe provocato ... 
il drago mi disse piangendo "ti prego ... non farmi questo ... non fare che mie figlie mi odino ... ti prego non te ne andare ... non adesso ..." 

Solo ora capisco che il mio drago non si stava nutrendo solo del mio amore verso di lui ... ma anche di quello verso mie figlie ...

Ommiodio ... che errore madornale che ho commesso ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (19 Giugno 2018)

void ha detto:


> Dopo questo post ho letto la tua storia. Mi dispiace per te, per te quello che ti è successo. Di solito sono molto prudente nei giudizi, ma in questo caso dovessi scegliere fra Lei e tua moglie, non avrei dubbi.
> 1000 volte Lei.
> 
> Sei deluso dal suo comportamento, ti senti ingannato da chi alla fine non ti ha chiesto di più di quello che ti poteva dare, ed al contempo ti dichiari ancora innamorato di tua moglie, che ti ha ingannato e mentito tutta la vita, ben al di la dei meri tradimenti perpetrati.
> ...


Molto vero, condivido.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Gran bel post e bell'augurio
> 
> Passami solo una battuta sul grassetto: minchia pensa se avesse avuto la volontà di dolo


Ma ti ricorda una che ti ha picchiato da piccola? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma ti ricorda una che ti ha picchiato da piccola? :rotfl:


No. Non amo stronze e opportuniste 
È un mio difetto


----------



## Skorpio (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> il vero problema è che alle domande sul mio "drago" non sono ancora riuscito a dare risposte ... risposte concrete.


Nemmeno alla.mia domanda di prima hai risposto

E più che le risposte servono le domande.. farsi domande

A partire dalla domanda che potresti farti tra qualche giorno, quando nonostante tutto questo, sentirai magari una punta di tentazione dentro di te nel ricercarla

O ti chiederai il perché non ti sta ricercando lei


----------



## isabel (19 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> il vero problema è che alle domande sul mio "drago" non sono ancora riuscito a dare risposte ... risposte concrete.
> 
> Due anni fa ero riuscito a convincermi (ed in questo una grossa parte di merito devo riconoscerlo all'altra, senza di lei probabilmente io nello studio dell'avvocato non ci sarei mai entrato) che la giusta soluzione fosse la separazione ...
> ma non avevo tenuto conto della forza che nel tempo avevo dato al mio drago lasciando che si nutrisse del mio ... amore...
> ...


Se le risposte che cerchi non le hai, leccati le ferite (che certamente hai) e fa del tuo meglio per cercarle; ma non nelle pressioni o nelle lusinghe di queste donne, piuttosto nella tua risposta alle loro pressioni e alle loro lusinghe.
Come ti senti, kikko, quando una donna "ti sposta"?
Come ti senti quando qualcuna ti fa sentire così buono? Tu, non loro...tu come stai?
Io, nel mio domandare a te, vado a tentoni...cerca tu domande più giuste, ma che siano su di te e che prevedano responsabilità al posto di colpa (tua o loro, poco importa). Fa del tuo meglio anche nella ricerca delle domande, se vuoi


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Non amo stronze e opportuniste
> È un mio difetto


 Questo vuol dire implicitamente che tu sei scevra da tali difetti?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire implicitamente che tu sei scevra da tali difetti?


Opportunista sicuramente no
Stronza solo quando ricevo cattiveria . Non certo con chi con me si comporta bene 
Ne ho altri di difetti


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Opportunista sicuramente no
> Stronza solo quando ricevo cattiveria . Non certo con chi con me si comporta bene
> Ne ho altri di difetti


Questo ti rende una specie di santa


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo ti rende una specie di santa


Ahah
Oddio sono ben lontana da esserlo anche solo per il fatto che ho tradito


----------



## Marjanna (20 Giugno 2018)

Una domanda a chi è genitore. Ma è normale chiedere al coniuge tradito appoggio per non farsi odiare dalle figlie?
A me pare un usare le figlie per proprio egoismo. Il rapporto con un figlio si costruisce negli anni, come tutti i rapporti umani. Se ho costruito un rapporto solido e temo degli eventi possano intaccarlo vado io a parlare con le persone a cui tengo, non è che altri possano fare quel che non ho fatto io. 

Domanda a kikko: lei che rapporto ha con le figlie? So che è una domanda delicata, se non ti va di rispondere capisco, è che vedendo cosa ha combinato con te mi chiedo come si rapporti con le figlie.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ahah
> Oddio sono ben lontana da esserlo *anche solo per il fatto che ho tradito*


Penitenziagite!


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ripuliti i termini dal "bene" e "male" io ti posso dire che per quanto mi riguarda, quando io RICERCAVO situazioni in cui poter essere utile, per me
> 
> 1 trovare una ragazza che stava bene e era serena, non mi dava alcun spazio
> 
> ...


Non è questione di valutazioni ma di definizioni ...


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una domanda a chi è genitore. *Ma è normale chiedere al coniuge tradito appoggio per non farsi odiare dalle figlie?*
> A me pare un usare le figlie per proprio egoismo. Il rapporto con un figlio si costruisce negli anni, come tutti i rapporti umani. Se ho costruito un rapporto solido e temo degli eventi possano intaccarlo vado io a parlare con le persone a cui tengo, non è che altri possano fare quel che non ho fatto io.
> 
> Domanda a kikko: lei che rapporto ha con le figlie? So che è una domanda delicata, se non ti va di rispondere capisco, è che vedendo cosa ha combinato con te mi chiedo come si rapporti con le figlie.


Non so se sia normale ma è comprensibile ed in fondo non è così sbagliato nell'ottica di un allontanamento fra i coniugi. Personalmente non concepisco il rimanere insieme solo per i figli, però ci si può allontanare gradualmente, molto gradualmente, senza dare spiegazioni particolareggiate del perchè si è deciso di farlo (se vorranno i figli lo chiederanno quando saranno adulti) ma gestendo il tutto con la maggior calma possibile
Ho un amico che dopo aver scoperto l'ennesimo tradimento stà facendo esattamente questo, adesso, dopo tre anni, ha un suo appartamento e vive da solo pur continuando a condividere i momenti importanti per la famiglia con la moglie ed i bambini


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una domanda a chi è genitore. Ma è normale chiedere al coniuge tradito appoggio per non farsi odiare dalle figlie?
> A me pare un usare le figlie per proprio egoismo. Il rapporto con un figlio si costruisce negli anni, come tutti i rapporti umani. Se ho costruito un rapporto solido e temo degli eventi possano intaccarlo vado io a parlare con le persone a cui tengo, non è che altri possano fare quel che non ho fatto io.
> 
> Domanda a kikko: lei che rapporto ha con le figlie? So che è una domanda delicata, se non ti va di rispondere capisco, è che vedendo cosa ha combinato con te mi chiedo come si rapporti con le figlie.


E' normale quando, in presenza di problemi con i figli, uno dei due genitori può. (come dovrebbe) contare sull'appoggio dell'altro per appianarli. Che siano genitori innamorati, genitori separati di fatto, divorziati. Come li vuoi 
Per i figli il dialogo ci dovrebbe essere sempre, quindi sarebbe cosa buona che se io avessi problemi con mio figlio, suo padre non solo non li alimentasse, ma cooperasse per la loro risoluzione. E viceversa. Coi figli le parti attive dovrebbero essere due. Poi nel caso di kikko, le figlie non solo sono adulte, grandi maggiorenni e vaccinate. Quindi il mio discorso in parte si attenua. Ma la moglie non può usarle a mo' di scudo. Che è roba ben diversa dal cooperare nel loro interesse. Secondo mio marito avrei dovuto sopportare in silenzio ogni angheria, ogni situazione che chiaramente non andava, pur di  "non distruggere la famiglia sotto gli occhi di nostro figlio". Minacciando che "mi sarei resa conto troppo tardi delle conseguenze". Spiegando peraltro che le conseguenze sarebbero consistite nell'odio di mio figlio verso ME DISTRUTTRICE.
Non è questa la famiglia   E aggiungo che non deve essere nemmeno la famiglia separata, purtroppo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non è questione di valutazioni ma di definizioni ...


Definiscimi in base al mio muovermi sul punto 2

Ero bravo? Buono? Generoso? 

Poi ti spiego che accadeva in me quando quella ragazza del punto 2 stava bene e mi ringraziava tanto per averla sostenuta, e mi diceva ciao


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Definiscimi in base al mio muovermi sul punto 2
> 
> Ero bravo? Buono? Generoso?
> 
> Poi ti spiego che accadeva in me quando quella ragazza del punto 2 stava bene e mi ringraziava tanto per averla sostenuta, e mi diceva ciao


Non credo si possa teorizzare questo concetto. Nella vita si hanno momenti con problemi e momenti con MENO problemi. Con cose belle, e con meno cose belle.
Il primo a vedere la vita delle persone a segmenti, a comparti stagni, eri tu. Che evidentemente poi volevi essere mollato, o giù di li


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Definiscimi in base al mio muovermi sul punto 2
> 
> Ero bravo? Buono? Generoso?
> 
> Poi ti spiego che accadeva in me quando quella ragazza del punto 2 stava bene e mi ringraziava tanto per averla sostenuta, e mi diceva ciao


L'opportunismo non ha a che fare con bontà o generosità, l'opportunista approfitta di errori o debolezze altrui per trarne un vantaggio che altrimenti non avrebbe avuto, se tu fai volontariato e hai chiaro quali sono gli obiettivi per i quali ti muovi, ricevere una ricompensa non ti rende opportunista
Se fai volontariato e sfrutti la situazione per fini o vantaggi personali che esulano dai fini dell'associazione per cui fai volontariato sei un opportunista
Se tu vai "a caccia" di donne in difficoltà perchè solo così, sfruttando le loro debolezze ma senza dire che lo fai per questo, riesci ad ottenere ciò che vuoi, sei un opportunista
Se tu vai "a caccia" di donne in difficoltà dicendo loro di essere attratto da questa loro situazione perchè ti fa sentire un buon samaritano non sei opportunista


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> L'opportunismo non ha a che fare con bontà o generosità, l'opportunista approfitta di errori o debolezze altrui per trarne un vantaggio che altrimenti non avrebbe avuto, se tu fai volontariato e hai chiaro quali sono gli obiettivi per i quali ti muovi, ricevere una ricompensa non ti rende opportunista
> Se fai volontariato e sfrutti la situazione per fini o vantaggi personali che esulano dai fini dell'associazione per cui fai volontariato sei un opportunista
> Se tu vai "a caccia" di donne in difficoltà perchè solo così, sfruttando le loro debolezze ma senza dire che lo fai per questo, riesci ad ottenere ciò che vuoi, sei un opportunista
> Se tu vai "a caccia" di donne in difficoltà dicendo loro di essere attratto da questa loro situazione perchè ti fa sentire un buon samaritano non sei opportunista


Eh.. "approfittare Delle debolezze altrui".. 

La "ricompensa" che RICEVO... 

Non sai quanto capisca la tua visione.. ma non sai quanto 

Essere "ripagati" ...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo si possa teorizzare questo concetto. Nella vita si hanno momenti con problemi e momenti con MENO problemi. Con cose belle, e con meno cose belle.
> Il primo a vedere la vita delle persone a segmenti, a comparti stagni, eri tu. Che evidentemente poi volevi essere mollato, o giù di li


Non so se si può teorizzare... Sai

Ma vedere il "vantaggio" si può

Almeno.. io l'ho visto

Specie quando non sono stato "ripagato"

E pensare che ero taaaaanto bbbbuono :rotfl:


----------



## isabel (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> L'opportunismo non ha a che fare con bontà o generosità, l'opportunista approfitta di errori o debolezze altrui per trarne un vantaggio che altrimenti non avrebbe avuto, se tu fai volontariato e hai chiaro quali sono gli obiettivi per i quali ti muovi, ricevere una ricompensa non ti rende opportunista
> Se fai volontariato e sfrutti la situazione per fini o vantaggi personali che esulano dai fini dell'associazione per cui fai volontariato sei un opportunista
> Se tu vai "a caccia" di donne in difficoltà perchè solo così, sfruttando le loro debolezze ma senza dire che lo fai per questo, riesci ad ottenere ciò che vuoi, sei un opportunista
> *Se tu vai "a caccia" di donne in difficoltà dicendo loro di essere attratto da questa loro situazione perchè ti fa sentire un buon samaritano non sei opportunista*


Io condivido il distinguo che fai. Ma, riguardo al grassetto, nonostante sia di grande onestà...purtroppo temo sarebbe controproducente. 
Quante donne conosci che si sentirebbero desiderate ed apprezzate come donne davanti ad un uomo che si presentasse con
 "io ti voglio perché sei in difficoltà..."?


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Io condivido il distinguo che fai. Ma, riguardo al grassetto, nonostante sia di grande onestà...purtroppo temo sarebbe controproducente.
> Quante donne conosci che si sentirebbero desiderate ed apprezzate come donne davanti ad un uomo che si presentasse con
> "io ti voglio perché sei in difficoltà..."?


Certo, era solo un esempio per distinguere cosa sia l'opportunismo ...
 Nella vita quotidiana dobbiamo ricordarci anche che non sempre l'opportunismo ha una accezione negativa, uno sportivo, un calciatore ad esempio, deve essere un opportunista ...


----------



## isabel (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Certo, era solo un esempio per distinguere cosa sia l'opportunismo ...
> Nella vita quotidiana dobbiamo ricordarci anche che non sempre l'opportunismo ha una accezione negativa, uno sportivo, un calciatore ad esempio, deve essere un opportunista ...


L'opportunismo ha un'accezione positiva nell'ambito in cui si gioca con chiarezza da antagonisti. È di solito più difficile giocare nella stessa squadra e apprezzare l'opportunismo del compagno che "vuol prenderci la palla" per far vedere quanto lui sia un fuoriclasse. 
Forse, tornerebbe ad avere un' accezione positiva se tu ti facessi togliere la palla volontariamente, cedendola e vedendo nell'opportunismo il bene della squadra, che è anche bene di tutti i suoi membri. Per fare questo passaggio bisogna saper riconoscere il vantaggio che si può ricavare dall'oppirtunismo del compagno, senza stigmatizzarlo e senza cercare di "rubargli la palla". Senza questo riconoscimento da parte dei compagni di squadra, l'opportunismo resta controproducente, di solito. No?


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> L'opportunismo ha un'accezione positiva nell'ambito in cui si gioca con chiarezza da antagonisti. È di solito più difficile giocare nella stessa squadra e apprezzare l'opportunismo del compagno che "vuol prenderci la palla" per far vedere quanto lui sia un fuoriclasse.
> Forse, tornerebbe ad avere un' accezione positiva se tu ti facessi togliere la palla volontariamente, cedendola e vedendo nell'opportunismo il bene della squadra, che è anche bene di tutti i suoi membri. Per fare questo passaggio bisogna saper riconoscere il vantaggio che si può ricavare dall'oppirtunismo del compagno, senza stigmatizzarlo e senza cercare di "rubargli la palla". Senza questo riconoscimento da parte dei compagni di squadra, l'opportunismo resta controproducente, di solito. No?


Concordo in pieno :up:


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> saper riconoscere il vantaggio che si può ricavare dall'oppirtunismo del compagno,


Eh.. 

Saper guardare il PROPRIO VANTAGGIO (opportunismo PROPRIO) senza guardare l'opportunismo altrui.......

Semplice a dirsi...


----------



## Marjanna (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non so se sia normale ma è comprensibile ed in fondo non è così sbagliato nell'ottica di un allontanamento fra i coniugi. Personalmente non concepisco il rimanere insieme solo per i figli, però ci si può allontanare gradualmente, molto gradualmente, senza dare spiegazioni particolareggiate del perchè si è deciso di farlo (se vorranno i figli lo chiederanno quando saranno adulti) ma gestendo il tutto con la maggior calma possibile
> Ho un amico che dopo aver scoperto l'ennesimo tradimento stà facendo esattamente questo, adesso, dopo tre anni, ha un suo appartamento e vive da solo pur continuando a condividere i momenti importanti per la famiglia con la moglie ed i bambini


Si dovrebbe essere la soluzione ideale, ma in questo caso i figli mi pare avessero già capito...



Cielo ha detto:


> E' normale quando, in presenza di problemi con i  figli, uno dei due genitori può. (come dovrebbe) contare sull'appoggio  dell'altro per appianarli. Che siano genitori innamorati, genitori  separati di fatto, divorziati. Come li vuoi :smile:
> Per i figli il dialogo ci dovrebbe essere sempre, quindi sarebbe cosa  buona che se io avessi problemi con mio figlio, suo padre non solo non  li alimentasse, ma cooperasse per la loro risoluzione. E viceversa. Coi  figli le parti attive dovrebbero essere due. Poi nel caso di kikko, le  figlie non solo sono adulte, grandi maggiorenni e vaccinate. Quindi il  mio discorso in parte si attenua. Ma la moglie non può usarle a mo' di  scudo. Che è roba ben diversa dal cooperare nel loro interesse. Secondo  mio marito avrei dovuto sopportare in silenzio ogni angheria, ogni  situazione che chiaramente non andava, pur di  "non distruggere la  famiglia sotto gli occhi di nostro figlio". Minacciando che "mi sarei  resa conto troppo tardi delle conseguenze". Spiegando peraltro che le  conseguenze sarebbero consistite nell'odio di mio figlio verso ME  DISTRUTTRICE.
> Non è questa la famiglia  :smile: E aggiungo che non deve essere nemmeno la famiglia separata, purtroppo.


Ecco hai scritto la mia impressione in una parola: scudo.

Poi son parole in un forum, lo preciso perchè quando si tratta di figli son questioni delicate.


----------



## JON (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> il vero problema è che alle domande sul mio "drago" non sono ancora riuscito a dare risposte ... risposte concrete.
> 
> Due anni fa ero riuscito a convincermi (ed in questo una grossa parte di merito devo riconoscerlo all'altra, senza di lei probabilmente io nello studio dell'avvocato non ci sarei mai entrato) che la giusta soluzione fosse la separazione ...
> ma non avevo tenuto conto della forza che nel tempo avevo dato al mio drago lasciando che si nutrisse del mio ... amore...
> ...


Che tua moglie avesse strumentalizzato le tue figlie lo avevi già detto, fu anche per questo che ritirasti le pratiche di separazione. Peraltro le tue figlie volevano che andasse via lei e non tu, lo sforzo che hai compiuto effettivamente metteva loro al primo posto, non solo, in tutto questo anche la dignità di tua moglie veniva tutelata prima che della tua.

Non credo sia da definire un errore, sei sicuro che non fossi lucido in quella scelta? La tua indole è questa, le scelte che compi sono semplicemente allineate alla tua coscienza.

Semmai lo sconcerto dovrebbe derivarti dal fatto di aver fatto uno sforzo di troppo per chi non ne era propriamente meritevole, tralasciando la tua dignità in favore di qualcosa che ritenevi prioritario e giusto.

Comunque comprendo lo stato d'animo che gioca in questi frangenti.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Giugno 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una domanda a chi è genitore. Ma è normale chiedere al coniuge tradito appoggio per non farsi odiare dalle figlie?
> A me pare un usare le figlie per proprio egoismo. Il rapporto con un figlio si costruisce negli anni, come tutti i rapporti umani. Se ho costruito un rapporto solido e temo degli eventi possano intaccarlo vado io a parlare con le persone a cui tengo, non è che altri possano fare quel che non ho fatto io.



Per quello che mi riguarda non so darti una risposta, so solo che con mia moglie è successo.
credo di aver già raccontato l'episodio ... era luglio 2016 ... mia moglie aveva appena ricevuto la raccomandata dal mio avvocato che le comunicava la mia intenzione di chiedere la separazione ... io ero al lavoro e lei a casa con entrambe le figlie (21 e 17 anni) ... disse loro che io avevo chiesto la separazione e che quindi avrei dovuto andarmene da casa perché la casa era sua ed io non avevo alcun diritto di rimanerci ... si scatenò l'inferno ... le figlie tentarono di buttarla fisicamente fuori casa ... dovetti intervenire io a placare gli animi ed a mediare la situazione ... fu quel giorno che lei mi disse la frase che ho riportato mentre piangeva disperata ... e faceva promesse che già sapevo non avrebbe mai mantenuto.
chiamai il mio avvocato il giorno stesso e gli chiesi si sospendere la pratica a tempo indeterminato ...
Cos'altro potevo fare ?




Marjanna ha detto:


> Domanda a kikko: lei che rapporto ha con le figlie? So che è una domanda delicata, se non ti va di rispondere capisco, è che vedendo cosa ha combinato con te mi chiedo come si rapporti con le figlie.



Anche di questo ho già parlato ... mia moglie è sostanzialmente una persona anaffettiva (non lo dico io, lo ha detto lo psicologo) e lo è stata con me come lo è stata nei confronti delle figlie. 
Ciò non significa che non ne avesse cura o che non desse loro attenzioni, anzi, semplicemente non "condiva" le proprie azioni con l'affetto e con l'umanità tipica delle madri. Con questo non voglio dire che non le amasse, tutt'altro, solo che non è mai stata in grado di dimostrarlo nei fatti ... anche solo nelle coccole che una figlia si aspetta di ricevere, ma che riceveva solo da me quando tornavo dal lavoro ... dal guardare  un cartone alla TV abbracciati sul divano cosa che lei considerava una inutile perdita di tempo _"ho ben altro da fare che perdere tempo davanti alla TV come fate voi ..."_, dall'alzarsi tutte le domeniche alle 5 per seguire la figlia agonista che andava a gareggiare e chiedeva_ "perché alla mamma non interessa quello che faccio ?"_, dal consolare la figlia 15enne lasciata dal moroso, dal non accorgersi dei problemi di (potenziale) anoressia dell'altra figlia (che a 14 anni pesava meno di 30 kg !!) _"ma cosa dici ... è solo un po' magra !!" _della quale mi occupai io con il supporto attivo della mia famiglia (mio padre e mia nipote medici). 
Negli anni il mio rapporto con mie figlie era diventato così stretto, amoroso e confidenziale che quando la madre annunciò loro che io avevo intenzione di separarmi (spiegando loro anche il perché ovvero che lei mi aveva tradito ...), ai loro occhi lei diventò il ... drago.
Attualmente mia figlia più grande convive con il suo compagno, se n'è andata pochi mesi dopo il "fattaccio" di cui ho raccontato sopra, disse che non sopportava più la vita in quella casa. I rapporti con la madre si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio ... per tutto il resto c'è papà. 
L'altra vive con me e sua madre. Proprio oggi ha iniziato le prove dell'esame di maturità e a settembre si trasferirà in un'altra città per studiare all'università (come fece sua sorella). Anche per lei i rapporti con la madre si limitano alle "comunicazioni di servizio" e quando non sono di questo tipo è solo perché stanno litigando. Circa un anno fa mi disse "so quanto difficile sia per te rimanere in questa casa e ti voglio bene perché non mi hai lasciato qui da sola con la mamma ...


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ...
> *Attualmente mia figlia più grande convive con il suo compagno*, se n'è andata pochi mesi dopo il "fattaccio" di cui ho raccontato sopra, disse che non sopportava più la vita in quella casa. I rapporti con la madre si limitano alle comunicazioni di servizio ... per tutto il resto c'è papà.
> *L'altra vive con me e sua madre. Proprio oggi ha iniziato le prove dell'esame di maturità e a settembre si trasferirà in un'altra città per studiare all'università* (come fece sua sorella). Anche per lei i rapporti con la madre si limitano alle "comunicazioni di servizio" e quando non sono di questo tipo è solo perché stanno litigando. Circa un anno fa mi disse "so quanto difficile sia per te rimanere in questa casa e ti voglio bene perché non mi hai lasciato qui da sola con la mamma ...


Forse è venuto il momento di pensare a te .. visto che le figlie adesso non dovranno più vivere forzatamente con la madre ...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

Kikko, persone così ti annientano.
Non puoi amare un'anaffettiva.
Ti devasta.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Kikko, persone così ti annientano.
> Non puoi amare un'anaffettiva.
> Ti devasta.


Lo so ... e sono pure recidivo ...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lo so ... e sono pure recidivo ...


Perché hai l'autostima azzerata.
Confrontarsi con persone come loro pian piano te la riduce ai minimi termini.


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Forse è venuto il momento di pensare a te .. visto che le figlie adesso non dovranno più vivere forzatamente con la madre ...


Quoto.

In più, anche la "piccola" oramai è maggiorenne. Può scegliere lei con chi convivere. Capisco  (perché le ricordo) le questioni economiche legate alla casa (casa di proprietà della moglie, ristrutturata a spese di kikko, se non sbaglio pure qui). Ma una vita non vale la migliore delle ristrutturazioni regalate.


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda non so darti una risposta, so solo che con mia moglie è successo.
> credo di aver già raccontato l'episodio ... era luglio 2016 ... mia moglie aveva appena ricevuto la raccomandata dal mio avvocato che le comunicava la mia intenzione di chiedere la separazione ... io ero al lavoro e lei a casa con entrambe le figlie (21 e 17 anni) ... disse loro che io avevo chiesto la separazione e che quindi avrei dovuto andarmene da casa perché la casa era sua ed io non avevo alcun diritto di rimanerci ... si scatenò l'inferno ... le figlie tentarono di buttarla fisicamente fuori casa ... dovetti intervenire io a placare gli animi ed a mediare la situazione ... fu quel giorno che lei mi disse la frase che ho riportato mentre piangeva disperata ... e faceva promesse che già sapevo non avrebbe mai mantenuto.
> chiamai il mio avvocato il giorno stesso e gli chiesi si sospendere la pratica a tempo indeterminato ...
> Cos'altro potevo fare ?
> ...


 X me puoi prenderti le palle in mano e dare esempio che si può e si deve provare ad essere felici 

LeTue figlie in quella casa non sono felici e se ne vanno as soon as possible

Questa è la
Dimostrazione di quanto sia meglio una separazione in casi simili

Tu Kikko perdonami ma sei di un mollleeee

Lanmoa amica e identica a te si fa calpestate e sta lì 
Le figlie non ne possono più la piccola 16 enne ha confessato a mia figlia verrei a vivere da voi da me L atmosfera e' pesantissima ma mia madre non ha le palle 

Macome cacchio fate a vivere così ?

Scusa la durezza ma ve le cercate .


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lo so ... e sono pure recidivo ...


E va be ti sta bene sei un masochista 

O sei coniglio all ennesima potenza 

Sono dura ma è così


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Scusate a me certo  cose fanno incazzare ma come si fa 
Anche la mia amica non mi fa più pena

Un week web ha rinunciato ad un invito al mare con noi amiche per stare con il marito a casa che LHa calpestata tutto il week ignorandola dicendole quella perla sul sesso e per finire : ma nessuna amica ti porta fuori dai coglioni?


No ma lei piange ma poi ti dice che lo ama ancora 

Ogni tanto lui le da un bacetto la considera due secondi e lei sviene 

Tristezza assoluta ma ora non la cago più mi ha stufata e le ho detto basta sei destinata ad essere infelice X tua scelta o forse sei felice così

Una volta lui le disse la nia salvezza e 'che hai il terrore del cambiamento e non mi lascerai mai 

Ha ragione !


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusate a me certo  cose fanno incazzare ma come si fa
> Anche la mia amica non mi fa più pena
> 
> Un week web ha rinunciato ad un invito al mare con noi amiche per stare con il marito a casa che LHa calpestata tutto il week ignorandola dicendole quella perla sul sesso e per finire : ma nessuna amica ti porta fuori dai coglioni?
> ...


Per chiedere come si fa, ci si deve prima trovare in certe situazioni.
E ognuno la spinta per risolverle la trova quando la vuole trovare. Meno male che la tua amica non ti fa più  "pena". E' una roba brutta da cercare negli altri, la pena. 

E si. Confermo che a volte gli altri credono che uno si adagi per sempre sulla situazione.
Per cui non vedono l'opportunità di ascoltare l'altro, perché tanto  "non lo farà mai".
Sono quelli che reagiscono nel peggiore dei modi, quando poi magari restano col "cerino in mano"


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per chiedere come si fa, ci si deve prima trovare in certe situazioni.
> E ognuno la spinta per risolverle la trova quando la vuole trovare. Meno male che la tua amica non ti fa più  "pena". E' una roba brutta da cercare negli altri, la pena.
> 
> E si. Confermo che a volte gli altri credono che uno si adagi per sempre sulla situazione.
> ...


La trovi qnd vuoi certo ma intanto puoi vivere così ?
È un insulto a chi ha probelmi veri non gioire della vita ma che cazzo .


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché hai l'autostima azzerata.
> Confrontarsi con persone come loro pian piano te la riduce ai minimi termini.


Quoto


----------



## kikko64 (20 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E va be ti sta bene sei un masochista
> 
> O sei coniglio all ennesima potenza
> 
> Sono dura ma è così


A volte è facile "sparare sentenze" ... la vita vera però è un'altra cosa 

Probabilmente hai ragione ... 
Io probabilmente non sono "cuor di leone" ma a volte ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro che voltare le spalle ed andarsene ... fuggire.

I quel contesto storico io ho tentato in tutti i modi di preservare mie figlie ed in qualche modo anche mia moglie che è pur sempre la loro madre ... stronza ... ma pur sempre la loro madre.

Verrà il tempo in cui mie figlie non avranno più bisogno di me come "intermediario" nei rapporti con la loro madre ... verrà il giorno in cui io avrò terminato il mio compito ... avrò assolto alla promessa fatta quel giorno di luglio di non lasciare il drago solo nel suo castello ... e quel giorno me ne andrò ... senza fardelli ... con la coscienza leggera ... 

Ed il drago morirà di fame ... ma nel senso letterale del termine.


----------



## HP72 (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A volte è facile "sparare sentenze" ... la vita vera però è un'altra cosa
> 
> Probabilmente hai ragione ...
> Io probabilmente non sono "cuor di leone" ma a volte ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro che voltare le spalle ed andarsene ... fuggire.
> ...


Kikko hai ragione che giudicare dal di fuori è sempre difficile o troppo facile (dipende dai punti di vista) ma è anche un punto di osservazione più distaccato che vale la pena di considerare
Io come te non sono certo un cuor di leone come comunemente si intende, e sono convinto anche io che gli impegni vadano onorati ma ... sei certo che la promessa che avevi fatto ieri, oggi sia ancora il meglio per te (no di certo) o per le tue figlie? (ne dubito)
Forse l'unica che ha qualcosa da guadagnarci dallo status quo è solo tua moglie, a spese tue e forse delle figlie.
Permettimi, mandami a quel paese se vuoi, di suggerirti di rivolgerti a qualcuno che ti possa aiutare, uno psicoterapeuta, magari del consultorio locale se non vuoi pagarne uno privato, forse parlarne ti aiuterà a capire se quello che stai facendo sia la cosa migliore o no ... per te ...


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A volte è facile "sparare sentenze" ... la vita vera però è un'altra cosa
> 
> Probabilmente hai ragione ...
> Io probabilmente non sono "cuor di leone" m*a a volte ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro che voltare le spalle ed andarsene *... fuggire.
> ...


....vero ed encomiabile......ma fossi in te festeggerei la maturità di tua figlia tagliando anche tu un po' di cordoni ombelicali.....
qualche tempo fa ho saputo che mio padre non se ne è mai andato da casa perchè io ero piccolo e voleva aspettare la mia maggiore età ( la situazione dei miei era decisamente diversa dalla vostra)....a posteriori mi è decisamente dispiaciuto mi sia stato dato questo fardello


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A volte è facile "sparare sentenze" ... la vita vera però è un'altra cosa
> 
> Probabilmente hai ragione ...
> Io probabilmente non sono "cuor di leone" ma a volte ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro che voltare le spalle ed andarsene ... fuggire.
> ...


Scusami Kikko io sono quanto di più lontano da queste giustificazioni

Per carità la famiglia e sacra i FILGI ecc ma per me tu non le hai salvaguardate ma esposte ad un clima teso dal quale io fuggirei a gambe levate non appena nelle possibilità di farlo 

Preservare tua moglie non si riesce a sentire 

Draghi castelli scusami davvero ma io scapperei a gambe levate pure da te ..non lo trovo encomiabile io come atteggiamento ma un po codardo e scusami tanto

teste diverse

Comunque fatti dare una mano da qualche professionista e cerca di salvaguardare te stesso


----------



## Marjanna (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Per quello che mi riguarda non so darti una risposta, so solo che con mia moglie è successo.
> credo di aver già raccontato l'episodio ... era luglio 2016 ... mia moglie aveva appena ricevuto la raccomandata dal mio avvocato che le comunicava la mia intenzione di chiedere la separazione ... io ero al lavoro e lei a casa con entrambe le figlie (21 e 17 anni) ... disse loro che io avevo chiesto la separazione e che quindi avrei dovuto andarmene da casa perché la casa era sua ed io non avevo alcun diritto di rimanerci ... si scatenò l'inferno ... le figlie tentarono di buttarla fisicamente fuori casa ... dovetti intervenire io a placare gli animi ed a mediare la situazione ... fu quel giorno che lei mi disse la frase che ho riportato mentre piangeva disperata ... e faceva promesse che già sapevo non avrebbe mai mantenuto.
> chiamai il mio avvocato il giorno stesso e gli chiesi si sospendere la pratica a tempo indeterminato ...
> Cos'altro potevo fare ?
> ...


Ho letto. Non mi sento di dire niente, lascio la parola ad altri più portarti di me nell'analisi. Un abbraccio però te lo mando


----------



## Foglia (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A volte è facile "sparare sentenze" ... la vita vera però è un'altra cosa
> 
> Probabilmente hai ragione ...
> Io probabilmente non sono "cuor di leone" ma a volte ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro che voltare le spalle ed andarsene ... fuggire.
> ...


Se però  "aspetti quel giorno" con questi presupposti, temo purtroppo che non arriverà mai. La verità è che sei rimasto perché ti ha fatto più comodo rimanere. Ne ho dovuto prendere atto pure io, di non essere votata al sacrificio


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se però  "aspetti quel giorno" con questi presupposti, temo purtroppo che non arriverà mai. La verità è che sei rimasto perché ti ha fatto più comodo rimanere. Ne ho dovuto prendere atto pure io, di non essere votata al sacrificio


Ecco quoto .
Poi ognuno è libero di scegliere cosa crede meglio anche se X altro è quanto di più folle .

Comunque sono più quelli che stanno nella loro bagna che quelli che provano a cambiare le cose 

C'è una sorta di resistenza al cambiamento che è follia perché è così che ci si fossilizza nella vita personale dal lavoro ad altri contesti


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A volte è facile "sparare sentenze" ... la vita vera però è un'altra cosa
> 
> Probabilmente hai ragione ...
> Io probabilmente non sono "cuor di leone" ma a volte ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro che voltare le spalle ed andarsene ... fuggire.
> ...


Kikko, so che non c'entra con l'argomento della discussione, ma puoi raccontarmi come ci si innamora di una donna come tua moglie, che tu definisci stronza e lo psicologo anaffettiva?

Conosco diverse madri così, con figli che si portano dentro ferite profonde anche da adulti e mariti molto docili e restii ad andarsene.

Non giudico la tua scelta di restare, e capisco la preoccupazione di fare da "cuscinetto" tra tua moglie e due figlie che non hanno, giustamente, stima per lei.

Ma tu come mai l'hai scelta? Se ti va di raccontare, ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....vero ed encomiabile......ma fossi in te festeggerei la maturità di tua figlia tagliando anche tu un po' di cordoni ombelicali.....
> qualche tempo fa ho saputo che mio padre non se ne è mai andato da casa perchè io ero piccolo e voleva aspettare la mia maggiore età ( la situazione dei miei era decisamente diversa dalla vostra)....a posteriori mi è decisamente dispiaciuto mi sia stato dato questo fardello


Perché fardello?
Tuo padre ha fatto la scelta che era meglio per lui. Dubito che se ne sia pentito
Se io faccio un sacrificio per i miei figli non me ne pento se penso che per loro sia meglio così . Può pesarmi ma sapere di aver fatto la scelta giusta per loro mi ricompensa.
Tu sei stato felice nella tua infanzia e adolescenza o avresti preferito vederli separati?


----------



## patroclo (20 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché fardello?
> Tuo padre ha fatto la scelta che era meglio per lui. Dubito che se ne sia pentito
> Se io faccio un sacrificio per i miei figli non me ne pento se penso che per loro sia meglio così . Può pesarmi ma sapere di aver fatto la scelta giusta per loro mi ricompensa.
> Tu sei stato felice nella tua infanzia e adolescenza o avresti preferito vederli separati?


io sono stato felice........però lui non so, credo di si ma magari avrebbe forse potuto esserlo di più. Vero che ha scelto "liberamente", ma comunque lo sento come potenzialmente tale.....poi come sai non mi sposta di una virgola...ma ogni tanto ci penso


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Io credo che nessu genitore si debba pentire se pensa di aver fatto del bene e se il fine ultimo era quello 

Ma se il clima in casa e' pesante ( vedo dai nostri amici ma anche in altri contesti ) e' devastante

Crescere in un clima di astio anaffettività non amore non scambio affettivo ( non dico sesso che quello che sanno  i figli a meno che non si ripercuota ) e addirittura barricate contro un genitore ma non va bene 

Non è compito loro oltretutto difendere un genitore dalle angherie  dell altro

Lei la moglie di Kikko una cretina a dire alle figlielo butto fuori ma davvero ha seri problemi sta donna


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ci vuole più coraggio nel "sacrificare" se stessi per il bene di qualcun altro


Tu menti a te stesso, sapendo di mentire

." le figlie tentarono di buttarla fisicamente fuori casa .. "(cit)


Se tu vai via di casa, le tue figlie fanno la festa e stappano lo champagne alla tua salute, e tu secondo me, lo sai.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusami Kikko io sono quanto di più lontano da queste giustificazioni
> 
> Per carità la famiglia e sacra i FILGI ecc ma per me tu non le hai salvaguardate ma esposte ad un clima teso dal quale io fuggirei a gambe levate non appena nelle possibilità di farlo
> 
> ...


 su questo sbagli. Restare a difendere il fortino disinnescando una madre testa di cazzo giorno dopo giorno è precisamente una delle cose con cui si rimedia all'errore di aver fatto i figli con una madre testa di cazzo. E se non lo fai te lo rimproveri tutta la vita. Se kikko lo sappia fare o meno non lo so, in linea di principio non sbaglia.


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu menti a te stesso, sapendo di mentire
> 
> ." le figlie tentarono di buttarla fisicamente fuori casa .. "(cit)
> 
> ...


E infatti conosco figli di madri stronze e anaffettive che avrebbero proprio fatto così. Avrebbero stappato lo champagne.

Credo che non sia un caso comunque che donne come queste scelgano uomini miti e molto tolleranti. Appunto vorrei sentire cosa dice Kikko.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Credo che non sia un caso comunque che donne come queste scelgano uomini miti e molto tolleranti.


 mica sempre


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Io credo che nessu genitore si debba pentire se pensa di aver fatto del bene e *se il fine ultimo era quello *
> 
> Ma se il clima in casa e' pesante ( vedo dai nostri amici ma anche in altri contesti ) e' devastante
> 
> ...


Vero. Il problema è che, a parte il caso specifico di Kikko su cui non mi pronuncio, in generale se andiamo a vedere il fine ultimo è la propria comoditá, insieme a quella dei figli. Solo che vengono sempre citati solo loro, chissà perché.


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mica sempre


Menomale!


----------



## kikko64 (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Kikko, so che non c'entra con l'argomento della discussione, *ma puoi raccontarmi come ci si innamora di una donna come tua moglie, che tu definisci stronza e lo psicologo anaffettiva?*
> 
> Conosco diverse madri così, con figli che si portano dentro ferite profonde anche da adulti e mariti molto docili e restii ad andarsene.
> 
> ...


NO, non sono in grado di raccontare o meglio di spiegare, come ci si innamora di una donna così.

Ci si innamora e basta ... e quando si è innamorati si vede solo il bello ed il buono dell'altra ... e si finisce per stare assieme 33 anni ...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> E infatti conosco figli di madri stronze e anaffettive che avrebbero proprio fatto così. Avrebbero stappato lo champagne.
> 
> Credo che non sia un caso comunque che donne come queste scelgano uomini miti e molto tolleranti. Appunto vorrei sentire cosa dice Kikko.


Ma.. va bene tutto

Ma i figli.. ? Perché caricarli di rabbia su propri presunti "sacrifici"?

Se la moglie di Kikko stasera tornasse a casa e gli saltasse al collo, lui ricomincerebbe, io credo

E va bene così.. non giudicherei mai

Ognuno sceglie per se. Sempre.

Ma lo "stare" di lui porta una attesa per SE

E un vantaggio per SE. Poter sperare...

Non un sacrificio per le figlie (che farebbero la festa se si separasse)

Io credo, eh...?

Potrei sbagliarmi, sono sensazioni


----------



## kikko64 (20 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu menti a te stesso, sapendo di mentire
> 
> ." le figlie tentarono di buttarla fisicamente fuori casa .. "(cit)
> 
> ...


Oggi probabilmente, anzi sicuramente si ... allora la situazione era profondamente diversa ... 

Qualcuno si è minimamente chiesto quanto possa essere devastante per un figlia arrivare al punto di voler cacciare da casa la propria madre ??

Io non so se ho fatto la cosa giusta, ma, in quel momento, quello che ho fatto mi è sembrata l'unica alternativa possibile.


----------



## isabel (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> NO, non sono in grado di raccontare o meglio di spiegare, come ci si innamora di una donna così.
> 
> Ci si innamora e basta ... e quando si è innamorati si vede solo il bello ed il buono dell'altra ... e si finisce per stare assieme 33 anni ...


Ok, spiegare questo è complesso, concordo con te. 
Da qualche parte hai scritto di aver "ceduto" alle avances della tua amante. Questo concetto di "cedere" lo riesci invece a spiegare? Cosa intendi per cedere? Come si fa a "cedere"? Ci si abbandona con mollezza scordandosi i motivi dei propri no? 
A cosa cede un uomo che cede? Alla donna o a un suo desiderio?


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> su questo sbagli. Restare a difendere il fortino disinnescando una madre testa di cazzo giorno dopo giorno è precisamente una delle cose con cui si rimedia all'errore di aver fatto i figli con una madre testa di cazzo. E se non lo fai te lo rimproveri tutta la vita. Se kikko lo sappia fare o meno non lo so, in linea di principio non sbaglia.


Portale vivere con te. 
Un mio collega lo ha fatto 
Meglio che crescere dove un genitore e testa di cazzo e altro lo considera tale 

X me poi X carità ognuno libero di scegliere


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Vero. Il problema è che, a parte il caso specifico di Kikko su cui non mi pronuncio, in generale se andiamo a vedere il fine ultimo è la propria comoditá, insieme a quella dei figli. Solo che vengono sempre citati solo loro, chissà perché.


Fa più bello


----------



## Moni (20 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. va bene tutto
> 
> Ma i figli.. ? Perché caricarli di rabbia su propri presunti "sacrifici"?
> 
> ...


X me ci hai preso


----------



## Skorpio (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Oggi probabilmente, anzi sicuramente si ... allora la situazione era profondamente diversa ...
> 
> Qualcuno si è minimamente chiesto quanto possa essere devastante per un figlia arrivare al punto di voler cacciare da casa la propria madre ??
> 
> Io non so se ho fatto la cosa giusta, ma, in quel momento, quello che ho fatto mi è sembrata l'unica alternativa possibile.


Certo che hai fatto la cosa migliore possibile

Ognuno fa sempre la scelta migliore possibile per se

Ma le figlie sono a posto

E se tu desideri tua moglie e il vostro matrimonio, loro non c'entrano

Diglielo: "ragazze.. state tranquille.. io aspetto mamma perché io amo mamma. Non verrà? Pazienza. Io aspetto, e a me va bene così, non voglio rinunciare ad aspettare

Non c'è nulla di male, e nessuno ha diritto a giudicare il tuo desiderio, e il tuo sogno

Il resto. Forse... è tutto un imbroglio rispetto a questa semplice realtà

E va bene così.. se va bene a TE


----------



## Cuore2018 (20 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> NO, non sono in grado di raccontare o meglio di spiegare, come ci si innamora di una donna così.
> 
> Ci si innamora e basta ... e quando si è innamorati si vede solo il bello ed il buono dell'altra ... e si finisce per stare assieme 33 anni ...


Ma cosa ti piaceva e ti piace di lei? Quali caratteristiche ti hanno conquistato?


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> su questo sbagli. *Restare a difendere il fortino disinnescando una madre testa di cazzo giorno dopo giorno è precisamente una delle cose con cui si rimedia all'errore di aver fatto i figli con una madre testa di cazzo.* E se non lo fai te lo rimproveri tutta la vita. Se kikko lo sappia fare o meno non lo so, in linea di principio non sbaglia.


:up:


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Vero. Il problema è che, a parte il caso specifico di Kikko su cui non mi pronuncio, in generale se andiamo a vedere il fine ultimo è la propria comoditá, insieme a quella dei figli. Solo che vengono sempre citati solo loro, chissà perché.


Dopo la scoperta del tradimento mia moglie ha avuto un periodo lungo di grande instabilità psichica e problemi di vario genere.
Non racconto qui cosa questa abbia comportato, so che io ho sentito dentro me la necessità di aiutarla e di rendere il clima in casa più sereno anche per mia figlia. Questo ha influito molto sulle mie decisioni.
La certezza che sarebbe stato un disastro per lei se me ne fossi andato - un disastro non solo economico - l'avevo.
Sulla base di questa esperienza non credo sia affatto comodo restare come Kikko accanto a una persona anaffettiva.
A parte che sicuramente lui, dopo anni, soffre di autostima bassa e questo gli rende impossibile ipotizzare un'uscita di scena possibile. Lo si comprende dal modo in cui ha reagito con la sua amante, che ovviamente, non è stata in grado di rafforzare la sua autostima per evidenti ragioni. Deve diventare più forte come individuo per poterlo fare e questo lo obbliga a lavorare su sé stesso cercando confronti con l'altro sesso più frequenti e stimolanti.
Io più che pensare a cosa è accaduto con la sportiva, lo invito a cercare donne differenti da queste che ha finora frequentato.
Soprattutto di non aspettare che qualcuna gli si renda palesemente disponibile. Deve buttarsi lui.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> NO, non sono in grado di raccontare o meglio di spiegare, come ci si innamora di una donna così.
> 
> Ci si innamora e basta ... e quando si è innamorati si vede solo il bello ed il buono dell'altra ... e si finisce per stare assieme 33 anni ...


Ci si innamora tra le persone a cui si piace per delle caratteristiche che ci piacciono.
L'amore trasfigura e rende l'intera persona perfetta e desiderabile, ma mente per necessità.
Chi ama non vede mai come è fatta veramente la persona che ha di fronte.
Una persona se ne accorge solo quando l'amore non c'è più.
https://youtu.be/3Xl5nVEHAhc
(ascoltate questa canzone)


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Oggi probabilmente, anzi sicuramente si ... allora la situazione era profondamente diversa ...
> 
> Qualcuno si è minimamente chiesto quanto possa essere devastante per un figlia arrivare al punto di voler cacciare da casa la propria madre ??
> 
> Io non so se ho fatto la cosa giusta, ma, in quel momento, quello che ho fatto mi è sembrata l'unica alternativa possibile.


Hai fatto la scelta migliore.


----------



## Moni (21 Giugno 2018)

Sarà come dite voi 
Per me essere trattati male dalla prooria compagna pure traditi e dover pure restare per sopperire o supoortarla è quasi da martiri

No non avrei voluto questo per mio padre ad esempio ma mai 

Avete molte cose in comune danny e Kikko ed è rappresentativo di come piu si è disposti ad andare incontro al prossimo sacrificandosi e poi c'è la SI prenda nel ...

Però credo anche che in qualche modo voi siate ancora in balia di sentimenti per queste donne ....ma ripeto lo vedo anche in anicizie comuni che c è sempre uno/a molto forte caratterialm al limite del problematico e altro super devoto

Io come a loro auguro di trovarvi un ottima amante  o provare a stare soli un po che è la cosa più difficile


----------



## HP72 (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Oggi probabilmente, anzi sicuramente si ... allora la situazione era profondamente diversa ...
> 
> Qualcuno si è minimamente chiesto quanto possa essere devastante per un figlia arrivare al punto di voler cacciare da casa la propria madre ??
> 
> Io non so se ho fatto la cosa giusta, ma, *in quel momento*, quello che ho fatto mi è sembrata l'unica alternativa possibile.


Hai detto bene "in quel momento", ma le persone cambiano (tu e le tue figlie sicuramente) e anche le situazioni cambiano
Io non ti suggerisco di andartene ne di metterti a cercare altre donne, cerca invece di capire come fare a stare bene con te stesso, di cosa hai bisogno tu adesso?
A volte si rimane in una situazione che reputiamo spiacevole solo perchè non vediamo altre vie d'uscita, entriamo in un loop tutto sommato rassicurante e abbiamo paura di interromperlo perchè altrimenti "chissà cosa succede", qualcuno invece può aiutarci a trovare delle alternative che poi ... possiamo anche non scegliere, ma sappiamo che ci sono.
Quando avrai capito questo potrai decidere di fare quello che vuoi, rimanere, andartene, cercare un'altra compagna, stare da solo per un pò ...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ok, spiegare questo è complesso, concordo con te.
> Da qualche parte hai scritto di aver "ceduto" alle avances della tua amante. Questo concetto di "cedere" lo riesci invece a spiegare? Cosa intendi per cedere? Come si fa a "cedere"? *Ci si abbandona con mollezza scordandosi i motivi dei propri no? *
> A cosa cede un uomo che cede? Alla donna o a un suo desiderio?


Quando "cedetti" alla avances dell'altra mi ero ritrovato in una situazione non prevista ... improvvisa ... sorprendente ... non la solita cena in cui la mia "anima razionale" aveva la lucidità per rifiutare il "dopo cena" ... in quel contesto la mia "anima razionale" fu presa alla sprovvista ed i miei freni inibitori si rilasciarono ... 

La prima reazione dopo aver fatto sesso con lei fu il senso di colpa ... avevo tradito mia moglie ... avevo tradito i miei principi ...
Solo in un momento successivo mi resi conto che la cosa mi era piaciuta ... molto ... e non vedevo l'ora di ripetere l'esperienza ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ok, spiegare questo è complesso, concordo con te.
> Da qualche parte hai scritto di aver "ceduto" alle avances della tua amante. Questo concetto di "cedere" lo riesci invece a spiegare? Cosa intendi per cedere? Come si fa a "cedere"? Ci si abbandona con mollezza scordandosi i motivi dei propri no?
> A cosa cede un uomo che cede? Alla donna o a un suo desiderio?


Si cede al desiderio, in quel momento incarnato da una certa persona


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Hai detto bene "in quel momento", ma le persone cambiano (tu e le tue figlie sicuramente) e anche le situazioni cambiano
> Io non ti suggerisco di andartene ne di metterti a cercare altre donne, cerca invece di capire come fare a stare bene con te stesso, *di cosa hai bisogno tu adesso?*
> A volte si rimane in una situazione che reputiamo spiacevole solo perchè non vediamo altre vie d'uscita, entriamo in un loop tutto sommato rassicurante e abbiamo paura di interromperlo perchè altrimenti "chissà cosa succede", qualcuno invece può aiutarci a trovare delle alternative che poi ... possiamo anche non scegliere, ma sappiamo che ci sono.
> Quando avrai capito questo potrai decidere di fare quello che vuoi, rimanere, andartene, cercare un'altra compagna, stare da solo per un pò ...


Quello di cui mi sono reso conto di aver bisogno è di "staccarmi" dalla mia vita attuale ... ricominciare daccapo ... costruire un nuovo me ... solo o in compagnia non ha importanza.

Attualmente sto valutando un paio di offerte di lavoro che mi costringerebbero ad allontanarmi dal mio mondo ... offerte di lavoro che anche solo un anno fa non avrei nemmeno preso in considerazione ... nuova città, nuovo ambiente, nuovi amici ...


----------



## Cuore2018 (21 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento mia moglie ha avuto un periodo lungo di grande instabilità psichica e problemi di vario genere.
> Non racconto qui cosa questa abbia comportato, so che io ho sentito dentro me la necessità di aiutarla e di rendere il clima in casa più sereno anche per mia figlia. Questo ha influito molto sulle mie decisioni.
> La certezza che sarebbe stato un disastro per lei se me ne fossi andato - un disastro non solo economico - l'avevo.
> Sulla base di questa esperienza non credo sia affatto comodo restare come Kikko accanto a una persona anaffettiva.
> ...


È questo il punto. È anche uno dei motivi per cui gli ho chiesto che cosa lo ha attratto di sua moglie. Inconsciamente o no, in genere siamo sempre attratti da certi tipi di figure e, non per fare la psicologa da quattro soldi, appagare certi bisogni trovando sempre gli stessi schemi è più frequente di quanto si pensi.

Io con la mia psico prima e durante la separazione avevo fatto tutto un lavoro su di me e sul mio rapporto col maschile. Avevo compreso pienamente i motivi per cui avevo scelto il mio ex e mi piaceva un certo tipo di uomo: molto giovane, anche fisicamente, introverso, timido, problematico, un po' nevrotico.

Quando ho compreso e ho lavorato su di me in terapia, per la prima volta i miei gusti in fatto di uomini sono drasticamente cambiati, senza che lo volessi o me ne accorgessi, sul momento! Anche fisicamente i miei gusti si sono trasformati in concomitanza con la terapia: oggi non potrei concepire di avvicinarmi a un uomo giovane o dall'aspetto molto giovanile.

Ho potuto costruire un rapporto sentimentale completamente diverso da quello che avevo, senza ripetere gli stessi schemi. Oltre al fatto di riconciliarmi col "maschile".

Tutto 'sto pippone per dire che essere consapevoli del perché scegliamo qualcuno, è un punto di partenza per non rifare più certi errori. Ma Kikko non mi risponde


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> È questo il punto. È anche uno dei motivi per cui gli ho chiesto che cosa lo ha attratto di sua moglie. Inconsciamente o no, in genere siamo sempre attratti da certi tipi di figure e, non per fare la psicologa da quattro soldi, appagare certi bisogni trovando sempre gli stessi schemi è più frequente di quanto si pensi.
> 
> Io con la mia psico prima e durante la separazione avevo fatto tutto un lavoro su di me e sul mio rapporto col maschile. Avevo compreso pienamente i motivi per cui avevo scelto il mio ex e mi piaceva un certo tipo di uomo: molto giovane, anche fisicamente, introverso, timido, problematico, un po' nevrotico.
> 
> ...


Cosa vuoi che ti dica ??

Che quando l'ho conosciuta a vent'anni (lei 18) era di una bellezza da togliere il fiato ??
Che durante gli otto anni di "fidanzamento", se possibile, era anche migliorata ?? 
Che era una ragazza semplice, tranquilla, anche un po' ingenua forse, sicuramente po' "lagnosa" ... ma non più delle altre che erano venute prima di lei ??
Che era brava a letto (almeno per quanto ne potessi capire io all'epoca ...) ??
Che, almeno all'inizio, sembrava adorarmi ... o forse adorava quello che io rappresentavo per lei ... ??
Che io adoravo lei ??

Forse lei adorava il fatto che per lei, ragazza di campagna che aveva iniziato a lavorare nell'attività del padre a 16 anni senza poter completare gli studi, io ero quello che arrivava dalla città, che studiava all'università, che aveva una famiglia della borghesia medio/alta, che viveva nella bella casa, che l'andava a prendere con il macchinone (ovviamente di mio padre) ... 
ecco ... forse fu proprio lei che si convinse di essere innamorata di me prima che lo facessi io ... e di questo io me ne convinsi a tal punto da innamorarmi perdutamente di lei.

Purtroppo intorno ai 40 anni (poco più di 10 anni fa) lei si rese conto che le cose non stavano cosi ... che prima ancora di iniziare a mentire a me, lei aveva mentito a se stessa ... per anni ... forse da sempre.
Era il 2007 ed iniziò a tradirmi ...

"Non ti amo e credo di non averti mai amato ..." questo mi disse due anni fa ... il primo giugno del 2016 ... quando mi annunciò che il nostro matrimonio era finito ...

Ma non chiedermi perché sono ancora innamorato di lei ... io non lo so ... forse sono ancora innamorato della 18enne bella da togliere il fiato che vedo ogni sera quando torno a casa ...


----------



## Moni (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ??
> 
> Che quando l'ho conosciuta a vent'anni (lei 18) era di una bellezza da togliere il fiato ??
> Che durante gli otto anni di "fidanzamento", se possibile, era anche migliorata ??
> ...


Bah.
Puntare sulla bellezza non paga mai


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Bah.
> Puntare sulla bellezza non paga mai


Glielo spieghi tu ad un ragazzo ventenne ??


----------



## Moni (21 Giugno 2018)

Ovviamente scherzavo prima 

A quell eta (ma pure dopo) L aspetto fisico conta tanto
Anche il mio ex marito era ed è decisamente bello ( anche il mio attuale ) e all'epoca particolarità caratteriali che mi piacevano

Poi si cresce si cambia
Per forza
L importante sarebbe cambiare ma piacendosi sempre condividendo il progetto di prima credendoci ancora alimentando le cose

Si può sbagliare si puo anche  tradire temo 

Ma arrivare a dire quelle cattiverie che ti ha detto X me è solo frustrazione  sua non ci credo che non ti abbia mai amato

Comunque sia se mi avesse detto una cosa del genere volava a dormire in motel all istante figlie non figlie 
Ho un sano egoismo credo 

Però tu vuoi fare il difensore del castello eva bene 
In bocca al lupo a che se temo che resterai impantanato li ma ti auguro di cuore il contrario


----------



## Moni (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Glielo spieghi tu ad un ragazzo ventenne ??


Scherzavo Kikko

Anche il mio ex marito Litiganodo un giorno  mi disse ti ho presa bella con un carattere di merda, gli uomini non fai fatica a trovarteli ma a tenerteli 
Aveva pur e ragione ho un caratteraccio non sono mite 

E anche io ero colpita dalla sua avvenenza è che te lo dico a fare 20anni li abbiamo avuti tutti e pure adesso il bello piace 

Poi a volte un bello non sa di nulla ma te ne accorgi dopo un meno bello e di gran lunga più affascinante

Ecco ti affascina ancora avere una bella ma vuota ?
A me darebbe una noiaaaa


----------



## isabel (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando "cedetti" alla avances dell'altra mi ero ritrovato in una situazione non prevista ... improvvisa ... sorprendente ... non la solita cena in cui la mia "anima razionale" aveva la lucidità per rifiutare il "dopo cena" ... in quel contesto la mia "anima razionale" fu presa alla sprovvista ed i miei freni inibitori si rilasciarono ...
> 
> La prima reazione dopo aver fatto sesso con lei fu il senso di colpa ... avevo tradito mia moglie ... avevo tradito i miei principi ...
> Solo in un momento successivo mi resi conto che *la cosa mi era piaciuta ... molto ... e non vedevo l'ora di ripetere l'esperienza * ...


Nel grassetto, finalmente, c'è un tuo piacere...non indotto, non sollecitato. Tuo e basta.  
Come ti sentivi a soddisfare sessualmente ed emotivamente una donna che come te poteva averne altri ma comunque voleva te, insieme agli altri?
Io non sono un uomo e non saprei dire cosa può provare un uomo "a farsi prendere". Tu sapresti spiegarmelo?


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> bella ma vuota


Mi hai fatto ringiovanire di una 35ina di anni

Le belle ragazze a cui semplicemebte non piacevo io come ragazzo, ma alle quali piaceva un altro tipo di ragazzo, io a quell'ora le definivo proprio così..

È bella .. ma ..

è vuota (e sennò gli piacerei io, mica quel coglione là.. eccheccazzo :rotfl: )


----------



## isabel (21 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si cede al desiderio, in quel momento incarnato da una certa persona


Io trovo "scivoloso" l'uso del verbo cedere...in un contesto legato al desiderio e al piacere (anche emotivo).
Io cedo quando mi arrendo, e nella resa io non gioisco: ho perso. È proprio il termine "cedere" che scricchiola, per me.


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ??
> 
> Che quando l'ho conosciuta a vent'anni (lei 18) era di una bellezza da togliere il fiato ??
> Che durante gli otto anni di "fidanzamento", se possibile, era anche migliorata ??
> ...



Una frase che ho già sentito.
Senti, tu eri innamorato di lei. Chiunque sia stato innamorato è in grado di descrivere la donna desiderata esattamente come ha fatto tu. E sono anche convinto che fosse bella, ma che il fiato lo togliesse a te, che fossi proprio tu in quel momento a vederla così bella da starci male.
E che quando hai visto nella tua vita una donna in quel modo, te la porti nel cuore per sempre, non puoi più farne a meno e chiunque altra impallidirà al suo confronto, anche quando non sarà più giovane.
Ho capito perché tu stai lì.
Lei non ti hai mai amato con la stessa passione ma si è nutrita di quello che tu rappresentavi per lei, dello stile di vita che avrebbe condotto con te: non è infrequente legarsi per questo, ma col tempo porta spesso a restare delusi.
Il problema non sei tu, ma i limiti che ha lei. Ti ha dato tutto quel che le era possibile, ma non ti ha dato quel che tu ti aspettavi. Per questo lei dice di non averti mai amato: perché non lo ha fatto come te.
Lo ha fatto diversamente, e non poteva essere altrimenti.
Ma in te con il tempo il vuoto è cresciuto, perché la passione vuole che le si risponda con passione perché si stia bene.
E più tu non ottenevi risposta, più in te il desiderio di lei cresceva, più ne sentivi il bisogno, fino a pensare che fosse necessario per te dare tanto, dare di più per ottenere qualcosa.
Fino a capire, con il tradimento, che non sarebbe servito a niente.
Ti sei buttato sull'amante con la forza della disperazione cercando in lei sollievo, sostituendo lei a tua moglie, illudendoti che sarebbe bastato questo per compensare quello che sentivi perso.
Ma non è bastato. Perché lei era una persona diversa da quella che poteva esserti utile e perché, in fin dei conti, tu continuavi a volere tua moglie. 
E più l'amante si negava, più quel vuoto creato da tua moglie cresceva.
L'amante l'aveva capito. Per questo si è arrabbiata con te quando hai rinunciato a separarti.
Ha capito che lei non avrebbe avuto che le briciole rispetto a tua moglie. Ed era molto meno di quello che le serviva per stato accanto.
Non ti ha amata nessuno, purtroppo. Non come tu avresti voluto.
Ma sei stato importante per loro. Diversamente, per come possono farlo e come tu non vorresti.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'amante l'aveva capito. Per questo si è arrabbiata con te quando hai rinunciato a separarti.
> Ha capito che lei non avrebbe avuto che le briciole rispetto a tua moglie. .


Si

E dalla rabbia ha messo un annuncio su un sito erotico

Ora è tutto chiaro..


----------



## kikko64 (21 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Nel grassetto, finalmente, c'è un tuo piacere...non indotto, non sollecitato. Tuo e basta.
> *Come ti sentivi a soddisfare sessualmente ed emotivamente una donna che come te poteva averne altri ma comunque voleva te, insieme agli altri?*
> Io non sono un uomo e non saprei dire cosa può provare un uomo "a farsi prendere". Tu sapresti spiegarmelo?


Sentirsi desiderati, "farsi prendere", è appagante a prescindere dall'essere uomo o donna ... e secondo me supera di gran lunga l'appagamento che può dare l'aver soddisfatto sessualmente ed emotivamente l'altra persona ...

Io penso che quando si "spegne" il cervello e ci si lascia trasportare solo dalla passione, si mette se stessi al centro dell'universo ed anche l'appagare il partner diventa solo un mezzo per appagare se stessi.

Purtroppo con lei ho veramente "spento il cervello" solo quella volta ... la prima volta


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> 
> E dalla rabbia ha messo un annuncio su un sito erotico
> 
> Ora è tutto chiaro..


Perché avrebbe dovuto rinunciarvi?
Io conosco una coppia di scambisti molto unita. Si amano. 
Poi fanno tutto il resto. Scindono su diversi livelli.
Non è che se sei scambista ti adatti a tutto o non pretendi niente.
Credo che a nessuna donna piaccia sentirsi seconda a qualcun' altra.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che a nessuna donna piaccia sentirsi seconda a qualcun' altra.


Non c'era nessuna gara, mi risulta.

Ma il disappunto nel vedere una persona agire in un certo modo

Disappunto emerso pure qui, con le debite proporzioni, tra diversa utenza femminile, da [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] a [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] 

È che è legato a un meccanismo preciso, non a una gara in cui si arriva prime o seconde.


----------



## HP72 (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quello di cui mi sono reso conto di aver bisogno è di "staccarmi" dalla mia vita attuale ... ricominciare daccapo ... *costruire un nuovo me* ... *solo o in compagnia non ha importanza*.
> 
> Attualmente sto valutando un paio di offerte di lavoro che mi costringerebbero ad allontanarmi dal mio mondo ... offerte di lavoro che anche solo un anno fa non avrei nemmeno preso in considerazione ... nuova città, nuovo ambiente, nuovi amici ...


E' una cosa buona che tu voglia ricominciare, il come, il dove e con chi per ora sono secondari, la frase che hai scritto in grassetto per me è importante, ricostruisci te stesso e la fiducia in te, il resto verrà da se, non senza qualche sofferenza, ma con molte più soddisfazioni di quelle che hai ora ...


----------



## HP72 (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ??
> 
> ...
> 
> Ma non chiedermi perché sono ancora innamorato di lei ... io non lo so ... forse sono ancora innamorato della 18enne bella da togliere il fiato che vedo ogni sera quando torno a casa ...


Come ho detto a mia moglie il giorno in cui ho scoperto il suo tradimento e mi ha chiesto se l'amavo ancora ... "si, l'amore non si spegne come la luce con un interruttore..."
Io non ero solo innamorato della bella ragazza che avevo conosciuto da giovane, ero innamorato dei progetti che abbiamo condiviso, dei figli che ci hanno cambiato la vita, dei ricordi dei nostri viaggi, delle sere passate a cucinare insieme, del suo sorriso, del suo profumo ... ma questo è il passato, se ora stò cercando di ricostruire con lei è perchè spero che ci saranno progetti futuri che ci vedranno ancora insieme, perchè quel che è successo ci ha cambiati entrambi (io sicuramente) e il modo in cui siamo cambiati ci attrae ancora, se mia moglie dicesse di non amarmi più io non smetterei di amarla in un attimo ma pian piano mi dovrei rendere conto che ciò che amo di lei è il passato e che con lei non c'è nessun futuro che ci accomuni.
Per capire questo però ho dovuto imparare prima a volermi bene, a capire che io ho dei difetti ma non per questo merito di essere tradito, che posso stare bene anche da solo perchè io valgo indipendentemente da tutti ... e non è che abbia finito eh!!


----------



## isabel (21 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sentirsi desiderati, "farsi prendere", è appagante a prescindere dall'essere uomo o donna ... e secondo me supera di gran lunga l'appagamento che può dare l'aver soddisfatto sessualmente ed emotivamente l'altra persona ...
> 
> Io penso che quando si "spegne" il cervello e ci si lascia trasportare solo dalla passione, si mette se stessi al centro dell'universo ed anche l'appagare il partner diventa solo un mezzo per appagare se stessi.
> 
> Purtroppo con lei ho veramente "spento il cervello" solo quella volta ... la prima volta


Le prime righe, il piacere di "farsi prendere", non rimandano al cedere ma al farsi preda; concedendosi (non cedendo) per essere usato e trasportato nei luoghi dove vuole il predatore. 
Questa donna ti ha portato (o inseguito?) in molti luoghi: a letto, dall'avvocato...poi sul divano a farsi le coccole. 
Ti ha concesso di offrirti a lei...e di usare la sua rabbia per spostarti e le sue emozioni, i suoi bisogni, per scaldarvi. 
Si è offerta come mezzo per appagarti.
Quando questa donna viene chiamata "stronza" o	"opportunista", visto ciò che vi siete concessi, non ti dispiace nemmeno un po'?


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Le prime righe, il piacere di "farsi prendere", non rimandano al cedere ma al farsi preda; concedendosi (non cedendo) per essere usato e trasportato nei luoghi dove vuole il predatore.
> Questa donna ti ha portato (o inseguito?) in molti luoghi: a letto, dall'avvocato...poi sul divano a farsi le coccole.
> Ti ha concesso di offrirti a lei...e di usare la sua rabbia per spostarti e le sue emozioni, i suoi bisogni, per scaldarvi.
> Si è offerta come mezzo per appagarti.
> *Quando questa donna viene chiamata "stronza" o    "opportunista", visto ciò che vi siete concessi, non ti dispiace nemmeno un po'?*


...diciamo che da come l'ha descritta inizialmente non ha lasciato molto spazio alle interpretazioni


----------



## Moni (21 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ringiovanire di una 35ina di anni
> 
> Le belle ragazze a cui semplicemebte non piacevo io come ragazzo, ma alle quali piaceva un altro tipo di ragazzo, io a quell'ora le definivo proprio così..
> 
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> per essere usato e trasportato nei luoghi dove vuole il predatore.


eh.. non me ne parlare a me di queste situazioni, guarda.. 

mettere in difficoltà la brava gente..

Tipo me

Accidenti alla topa.


----------



## isabel (21 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh.. non me ne parlare a me di queste situazioni, guarda..
> 
> mettere in difficoltà la brava gente..
> 
> ...


Il povero Adamo non vi ha insegnato niente?
Proviamo...
"Ciao Skorpio, mi chiamo Eva...posso offrirti una mela?" :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Giugno 2018)

*...*



isabel ha detto:


> Il povero Adamo non vi ha insegnato niente?
> Proviamo...
> "Ciao Skorpio, mi chiamo Eva...posso offrirti una mela?" :carneval:


...
[video=youtube;S1D_3JAwQ1Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1D_3JAwQ1Y[/video]


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...



Ma guarda anche cosa può capitare con la discendenza della "anti-Eva"...ti pare rassicurante? :carneval:

[video=youtube;PxyhRdk-nj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxyhRdk-nj4[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ma guarda anche cosa può capitare con la discendenza della "anti-Eva"...ti pare rassicurante? :carneval:
> 
> [video=youtube;PxyhRdk-nj4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxyhRdk-nj4[/video]


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Eh non lo so mica se è rassicurante

Dipende dalla prospettiva.. 

E da quella di Ugo direi che le cose non sono granché migliorate con il passare del tempo, te che dici? :carneval:


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Non c'era nessuna gara, mi risulta.
> *
> Ma il disappunto nel vedere una persona agire in un certo modo
> 
> ...


Da quando quella che tu chiami gara viene dichiarata?
A nessuno piace sentirsi secondo in un rapporto in cui ha investito qualcosa. A meno, ovviamente, che di quel rapporto non te ne freghi niente di niente e accetti solo la parte, tipo il sesso, che ti interessa.
Non credo sia questo il caso, non ci sarebbero state scenate e neppure si sarebbero presentate certe situazioni.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Le prime righe, il piacere di "farsi prendere", non rimandano al cedere ma al farsi preda; concedendosi (non cedendo) per essere usato e trasportato nei luoghi dove vuole il predatore.
> *Questa donna ti ha portato (o inseguito?) in molti luoghi: a letto, dall'avvocato...poi sul divano a farsi le coccole.
> Ti ha concesso di offrirti a lei...e di usare la sua rabbia per spostarti e le sue emozioni, i suoi bisogni, per scaldarvi.
> Si è offerta come mezzo per appagarti.*
> Quando questa donna viene chiamata "stronza" o    "opportunista", visto ciò che vi siete concessi, non ti dispiace nemmeno un po'?


E non è poco...:up:
Kikko, più proseguo nella lettura e più mi convinco che tu abbia _usato_ la tua amante solo per sopperire alle mancanze di tua moglie.
Questa è la ragione per cui tu e lei vi siete allontanati. Tu non sei andato con lei per lei, ma per tua moglie: non credo che questo sia accettabile per una donna, anche per una scambista, credimi.  Le foto sono state un'occasione di scontro, nulla più, temo. 
Ma vi eravate già allontanati in qualche modo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è poco...:up:
> Kikko, più proseguo nella lettura e più mi convinco che tu abbia _usato_ la tua amante solo per sopperire alle mancanze di tua moglie.
> Questa è la ragione per cui tu e lei vi siete allontanati. Tu non sei andato con lei per lei, ma per tua moglie: non credo che questo sia accettabile per una donna, anche per una scambista, credimi.  Le foto sono state un'occasione di scontro, nulla più, temo.
> Ma vi eravate già allontanati in qualche modo.


Sono più serena:.,torniamo ad sssere in disaccordo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E non è poco...:up:
> Kikko, più proseguo nella lettura e più mi convinco che tu abbia _usato_ la tua amante solo per sopperire alle mancanze di tua moglie.
> Questa è la ragione per cui tu e lei vi siete allontanati. Tu non sei andato con lei per lei, ma per tua moglie: non credo che questo sia accettabile per una donna, anche per una scambista, credimi.  Le foto sono state un'occasione di scontro, nulla più, temo.
> Ma vi eravate già allontanati in qualche modo.


Le motivazioni di partenza di lui potrebbero essere queste. 
Quelle di lei assolutamente no. Secondo me


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le motivazioni di partenza di lui potrebbero essere queste.
> Quelle di lei assolutamente no. Secondo me


Nessuno può saperle, in realtà.
E neppure mi interessa molto a questo punto comprenderle a fondo.
Resta il fatto che sia nel caso fossero queste, sia nel caso lei abbia solo colto e usato un'opportunità, il modo in cui Kikko ha approcciato la relazione con l'amante non cambia.
Il problema è solo quello ed è lì che mi interessa arrivare.
Avesse avuto anche una relazione con una donna innamorata, per assurdo, non sarebbe cambiato niente per lui.
Lui è _disperatamente_ innamorato di sua moglie. Un amore non ricambiato che lo sta annichilendo.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Da quando quella che tu chiami gara viene dichiarata?
> A nessuno piace sentirsi secondo in un rapporto in cui ha investito qualcosa.


Credo che la "gara" sia un qualcosa che si ha dentro senza saperlo

Ed è appunto nella tua frase (sentirsi secondo) che c'è la risposta

"Sentirsi secondo" "sentirsi primo" "sentirsi in gara"

La gara "si sente dentro" .. (per chi la sente) 

Non c'è bisogno di dichiararla

Io quando sono in relazione non mi sento in gara con nessuno

O "sento la relazione" oppure "NON la sento"

Le coppe le lascio a chi ama questo tipo di vittorie


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che la "gara" sia un qualcosa che si ha dentro senza saperlo
> 
> Ed è appunto nella tua frase (sentirsi secondo) che c'è la risposta
> 
> ...


Ho capito Skorpio, ma _in generale_, quante donne amano sentirsi sempre seconde a qualcun'altra?
Trovo la fila?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ho capito Skorpio, ma _in generale_, quante donne amano sentirsi sempre seconde a qualcun'altra?
> Trovo la fila?


Eh .. questo non lo so.. 

Faccio sempre tanta fatica a generalizzare. 

Maschio o femmina.. però posso dire che "sentirsi secondo" o "sentirsi primi" .. per me sarebbe già una sconfitta a prescindere dal primo o dal secondo

La sconfitta è nel "sentirsi in gara" nella relazione.

Perché è un "guardare fuori" dalla relazione e non "guardare dentro"

E penso a quella foto di Kikko

Il "guardare fuori" dalla sua importante relazione con la amica, senza guardare dentro alle cose  DENTRO la loro relazione amicale, lo ha fatto inciampare


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

.... ma soprattutto.
_Io (donna) faccio sesso con te, poi ti ascolto, comprendo le tue sofferenze, esterno le mie, ti consiglio, ti porto dall'avvocato, ti seguo in tutta questa storia, poi alla fine tu decidi di fare come pare a te seguendo un'altra strada con tua moglie - liberissimo, eh - e mi vieni invece a rompere le palle a me perché sono in un sito di scambisti?
Ma sei libero tu come sono libera io di fare quel che ognuno vuole. O no?_


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... ma soprattutto.
> _Io (donna) faccio sesso con te, poi ti ascolto, comprendo le tue sofferenze, esterno le mie, ti consiglio, ti porto dall'avvocato, ti seguo in tutta questa storia, poi alla fine tu decidi di fare come pare a te seguendo un'altra strada con tua moglie - liberissimo, eh - e mi vieni invece a rompere le palle a me perché sono in un sito di scambisti?
> Ma sei libero tu come sono libera io di fare quel che ognuno vuole. O no?_


 su questo sono pienamente  d'accordo.
Sopratutto se ci si incontra per noi , come coppia di amanti. E poi buna parte del tempo mi parli dei tuoi problemi famigliari.
Dopo un  po, io donna mi tiro indietro dal sesso. Perchè capisco che per te è piu importante raccontarmi i tuoi problemi.

Quindi sposto la relazione in amicale, confessionale. Non più sessuale , no mi da soddisfazione.

Insomma se si diventa una spalla su cui piangere, meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> su questo sono pienamente  d'accordo.
> Sopratutto se ci si incontra per noi , come coppia di amanti. E poi buna parte del tempo mi parli dei tuoi problemi famigliari.
> Dopo un  po, io donna mi tiro indietro dal sesso. Perchè capisco che per te è piu importante raccontarmi i tuoi problemi.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... ma soprattutto.
> _Io (donna) faccio sesso con te, poi ti ascolto, comprendo le tue sofferenze, esterno le mie, ti consiglio, ti porto dall'avvocato, ti seguo in tutta questa storia, poi alla fine tu decidi di fare come pare a te seguendo un'altra strada con tua moglie - liberissimo, eh - e mi vieni invece a rompere le palle a me perché sono in un sito di scambisti?
> Ma sei libero tu come sono libera io di fare quel che ognuno vuole. O no?_


Lei lo ha invitato a condividere uno scenario erotico, come del resto faceva lui con le foto delle scarpe, dei tacchi etc. 
Lo scenario erotico a lui non è piaciuto (ad altri sarebbe piaciuto, credo). Si sarà sentito poco adeguato, anche io mi sentirei inadeguata probabilmente. 
È un po' la tematica del dono. Non è solo un fatto di libertà. 
Come reagisci ad un dono non gradito? Lui ha reagito, ferito, tirando il pacchetto. Secondo me, poteva anche ringraziare ed addormentarsi senza inseguire questa foto per il web. Lei non gli ha chiesto di partecipare della sua promiscuità...credo immaginasse si sarebbe sentito a disagio


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ...
> Quindi sposto la relazione in amicale, confessionale. Non più sessuale , no mi da soddisfazione.
> 
> Insomma se si diventa una spalla su cui piangere, meglio lasciar perdere.


E quindi, pensando a ciò che dicevi ieri riguardo l'incarnazione del desiderio cui cedere; cosa ne fai del tuo desiderio che non può cedere all'incarnazione prescelta?
Lo immoli? Lo mortifichi?


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> E quindi, pensando a ciò che dicevi ieri riguardo l'incarnazione del desiderio cui cedere; cosa ne fai del tuo desiderio che non può cedere all'incarnazione prescelta?
> Lo immoli? Lo mortifichi?


Il desiderio ha bisogno di tensione erotica.
Se quella non c'è si spegne fin quando non trova un'altra situazione dove accendersi.
In pratica si sposta.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... ma soprattutto.
> _Io (donna) faccio sesso con te, poi ti ascolto, comprendo le tue sofferenze, esterno le mie, ti consiglio, ti porto dall'avvocato, ti seguo in tutta questa storia, ,....._


_

È l'altra faccia della medaglia.

Il proprio "vantaggio" .. quello che si è "preso"

Sto cercando di metterla in evidenza dall'inizio a Kikko

In relazione si dà e si prende da ogni posizione

Si può disquisire sul cosa si dà e sul cosa si prende (oro? Merda?)

Il famoso BENE e MALE

Fatto sta che finché la relazione regge, si prende qualcosa di vantaggioso per noi

Esco ora da un arbitrato, firmato di pugno dalle due parti, senza pistole puntate alla tempia di nessuno

Una Delle 2 parti mi ha avvicinato all'uscita, e commentando "la controparte" ha borbottato:
"Hanno fatto un affare.."

Io gli ho detto:

"Se avete firmato liberamente, credo lo abbiate fatto in 2, o no?"

È rimasto zitto_


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... ma soprattutto.
> _Io (donna) faccio sesso con te, poi ti ascolto, comprendo le tue sofferenze, esterno le mie, ti consiglio, ti porto dall'avvocato, ti seguo in tutta questa storia, poi alla fine tu decidi di fare come pare a te seguendo un'altra strada con tua moglie - liberissimo, eh - e mi vieni invece a rompere le palle a me perché sono in un sito di scambisti?
> Ma sei libero tu come sono libera io di fare quel che ognuno vuole. O no?_


Si se tutti ne siamo al corrente
E si se non fai quakcosa che sai che se sapessi mi porterebbe a chiudere e quindi ometti volontariamente 
Siamo tornati indietro di 3/4 gg?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> E quindi, pensando a ciò che dicevi ieri riguardo l'incarnazione del desiderio cui cedere; cosa ne fai del tuo desiderio che non può cedere all'incarnazione prescelta?
> Lo immoli? Lo mortifichi?


non rappresenta più il mio desiderio, cambio tipo di relazione. Non lo mollo, lo ascolto perchè abbiamo desideri diversi.
Lui ha più necessità di confidarsi che di fare sesso. mentre se io ho il desiderio di sesso ma lui mi piace come persona resto amica.

Il problema è che se un incontro diventa uno sfogo per lui, parlandomi di tutto ciò che non va in famiglia e togli il bello dell'incontro che io aspettavo, non rimane altro da fare che trovare un'altro equilibrio.

Se a me non piace fare sesso con il risvolto che lui propone.

Alla fine dovrebbe essere un momento di piacere per entrambi.
Se non lo è più per uno dei due, la relazione prende una piega diversa.

Tu cosa faresti , rimarresti lì tutte le volte a sentire questi sfoghi, che non ti interessano e pian piano hanno un peso eccessivo per una relazione extraconiugale.
Non parlo di divertimento, ma di piacere.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si se tutti ne siamo al corrente
> E si se non fai quakcosa che sai che se sapessi mi porterebbe a chiudere e quindi ometti volontariamente
> Siamo tornati indietro di 3/4 gg?


Se lei fosse stata ancora la sua amante (se mai lo è stata, per come la vedo io a me sembra che lei sia sempre stata più una scopamica che altro, anche la frequenza dei rapporti è molto bassa, cosa che escluderebbe qualsiasi tipo di passione), avresti/avremmo ragione.
Ma da come ha approfondito Kikko nelle pagine successive si comprende che lei già non lo era più.
La relazione sessuale si era già trasformata da tempo in amicizia, praticamente platonica.
A quel punto lei non era più obbligata a condividere con lui quello che faceva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si se tutti ne siamo al corrente
> E si se non fai quakcosa che sai che se sapessi mi porterebbe a chiudere e quindi ometti volontariamente
> Siamo tornati indietro di 3/4 gg?


credo eeeh, che lei avrebbe anche voluto dirlo. Ma trovandosi davanti un uomo con altro tipo di esigenza abbia evitato.

Difatti ha poi spostato il tipo di rapporto a pura confidenza senza più sesso.

Sono convinta che le necessità dei due erano diverse, se ne è accorta prima lei astenendosi dal sesso.

Poi la foto, scappata o no , è stato un palesare reso necessario visto l'evolversi del rapporto. Brusco certo, ma obbligatorio.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo eeeh, che lei avrebbe anche voluto dirlo. Ma trovandosi davanti un uomo con altro tipo di esigenza abbia evitato.
> 
> Difatti ha poi spostato il tipo di rapporto a pura confidenza senza più sesso.
> 
> ...


Credo che basti chiedere, se uno è interessato a parlare con una persona che vive molto diversamente da lui la sessualità

Se mi dici che la tua coppia è aperta, io ti seppellisco di domande, sono curioso, mi piace capire

Con la mia amica, che mi lanciò un tenue segnale, questo feci.

È ho piacevolmente parlato con entrambi, insieme, e mi piacerebbe riparlarci senza giudizio, mosso dalla curiosità.

Perfino si guardò assieme il loro annuncio pubblicato..  le loro foto "tagliate" .. mi chiesero se si capiva dal tipo di foto, che tipo di incontri e relazioni cercavano

Mi han parlato di situazioni imbarazzanti, coinvolgenti, strane, sciolte, impacciate..

E spero di poterci riparlare presto

Ci aprii anche un 3d.. dove scrissi alcune loro considerazioni che mi fecero sulle ultime loro esperienze

Poi.. se uno ti risponde "cazzi miei" allora va bene..

Ma che senso avrebbe dirmi prima che la tua coppia è aperta, e dopo dirmi "cazzi miei"?

Basta chiedere.. serve l'interesse però. Serve anche avere orecchio curioso e  spogliarsi da giudizio, se vuoi fare una esperienza di ascolto vera


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non rappresenta più il mio desiderio, cambio tipo di relazione. Non lo mollo, lo ascolto perchè abbiamo desideri diversi.
> Lui ha più necessità di confidarsi che di fare sesso. mentre se io ho il desiderio di sesso ma lui mi piace come persona resto amica.
> 
> Il problema è che se un incontro diventa uno sfogo per lui, parlandomi di tutto ciò che non va in famiglia e togli il bello dell'incontro che io aspettavo, non rimane altro da fare che trovare un'altro equilibrio.
> ...


Se sono in relazione con qualcuno sono interessantissima al dolore celato anche negli sfoghi. 
Non è per nulla detto che non vi si riesca a trovare una via per il piacere. Per me ovviamente. 
Comunque concordo con te sull'onere


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che basti chiedere, se uno è interessato a parlare con una persona che vive molto diversamente da lui la sessualità
> 
> Se mi dici che la tua coppia è aperta, io ti seppellisco di domande, sono curioso, mi piace capire
> 
> ...


Va be 
Non so nemmeno perché sono rientrata in questo 3d
Partiamo da basi così diverse che sembra un confronto tra sordi 

E ascoltare l’aktro non c’entra nulla secondo me. Paragoni rapporti di amicizia con rapporti in cui in quakche modo sono entrati sentimenti diversi 

Se non si capisce questo paragoniamo le mele alle zucchine 
Può anche essere divertente eh.. basta saperlo 

Buona continuazione


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be
> Non so nemmeno perché sono rientrata in questo 3d
> Partiamo da basi così diverse che sembra un confronto tra sordi
> 
> ...


Io qualche relazione la ho avuta, per la verità

Forse non così importanti come quella di cui si tratta, ma qualcosina ina ina credo di averla avuta anche io

E se la persona con cui mi relazionavo mi avesse detto all'inizio della relazione, che la sua coppia ufficiale era aperta, io avrei chiesto molte cose (mosso dalla curiosità)

Parlo per me, non a nome dell'umanità

Credo quindi di capire che tu invece non avresti chiesto proprio un fico secco, è così?

Ti do in sequenza le domande che io, curioso marcio, IN FORZA DELLA RELAZIONE, avrei fatto

1 che significa? Siete insieme oppure ognuno per sé?

2 ma quando uscite con un altro ve lo dite?

3 ma se uno scopa il giorno dopo sta zitto o ne parla tranquilla all'altro? Avete confidenza su queste esperienze?

4 ma i partner dove li trovate? Perché io anche fossimo una coppia aperta non saprei dove cazzo trovarli.. al cinema? A ballare? Per strada? Su internet?

5 ma con questi partner capita poi di essere amici, uscire, fare altro?

6 ma lo fate in casa e quindi l'altro viene avvisato che "stasera si tromba" e quindi dovrebbe levarsi dai coglioni dalle 22 alle 24 ?

7 ma è capitato che qualche partner poi rompa il cazzo e ricerchi o diventi addirittura geloso?

8 ma di me e te ad esempio ne parlerai? È in che termini? Oppure il "silenzio" tra di voi è la regola non scritta?

Potrei continuare..

Prendo atto che tu staresti in religioso silenzio

Del resto    [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] .. se di queste cose non se ne parla un po' con l'amante .. io con mia moglie faccio un po' fatica, come si sa

C'è il progetto, il figliolo, l'idraulico, la bolletta e le altre seghe

Ah.. stasera c'è pure la riunione di condominio, ma vaffanculo :rotfl:


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il desiderio ha bisogno di tensione erotica.
> Se quella non c'è si spegne fin quando non trova un'altra situazione dove accendersi.
> In pratica si sposta.


Sì. Ho capito cosa intendi. Ma che succede del tuo desiderio se non trova un'altra situazione? Resta spento?
Se così fosse sarebbe desolante, no?


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo eeeh, che lei avrebbe anche voluto dirlo. Ma trovandosi davanti un uomo con altro tipo di esigenza abbia evitato.
> 
> Difatti ha poi spostato il tipo di rapporto a pura confidenza senza più sesso.
> 
> ...


Sì. Anche il modo in cui hanno vissuto e interpretato il loro rapporto.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Sì. Ho capito cosa intendi. Ma che succede del tuo desiderio se non trova un'altra situazione? Resta spento?
> Se così fosse sarebbe desolante, no?


Resta latente, in stand-by. Se si è in una fase esplorativa un'altra persona prima o poi arriva.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non rappresenta più il mio desiderio, cambio tipo di relazione. Non lo mollo, lo ascolto perchè abbiamo desideri diversi.
> Lui ha più necessità di confidarsi che di fare sesso. mentre se io ho il desiderio di sesso ma lui mi piace come persona resto amica.
> 
> I*l problema è che se un incontro diventa uno sfogo per lui, parlandomi di tutto ciò che non va in famiglia e togli il bello dell'incontro che io aspettavo, non rimane altro da fare che trovare un'altro equilibrio.
> ...


Credo sia esattamente quello che è successo.
Quello che era un modo per approcciare lui da parte di lei è divenuto pian piano un ingrediente base della relazione per lui.


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io qualche relazione la ho avuta, per la verità
> 
> Forse non così importanti come quella di cui si tratta, ma qualcosina ina ina credo di averla avuta anche io
> 
> ...


Sei certo che a muoverti nel domandare sarebbe solo curiosità? 
Io, ad esempio, chiederei anche per "definirmi" rispetto alla relazione. Sarebbe un atto di "responsabilità" verso di me e verso l'altro.


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Resta latente, in stand-by. Se si è in una fase esplorativa un'altra persona prima o poi arriva.


Sei ottimista?


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Sei ottimista?


Fatalista.


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fatalista.


Ho capito, se non arriva...fa lo stesso.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io qualche relazione la ho avuta, per la verità
> 
> Forse non così importanti come quella di cui si tratta, ma qualcosina ina ina credo di averla avuta anche io
> 
> ...



... che pressa.:carneval:
Io credo che spesso funzioni così:
"Io e mio marito siamo una coppia aperta".
"Che vuol dire?"
"Che non ci facciamo problemi se ci piace qualcuno ad avere altre relazioni".
"Sei una tipa sportiva, allora. No, io non ho mai avuto un'amante, invece. Ma io ti piaccio?"
"Tu sì."
"Anche tu. Molto".
E si tromba.
La seconda volta
"Ma tu quanti uomini hai avuto?"
"Parecchi"
"Quanto parecchi?"
"Non li ho mai contati. Ha importanza? E tu, quante donne?
"7, 8. Ma mia moglie è quella che mi ha fatto impazzire di più"
"Come mai?"
E non si tromba ma si parla di un'ora della moglie.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Sei certo che a muoverti nel domandare sarebbe solo curiosità?
> Io, ad esempio, chiederei anche per "definirmi" rispetto alla relazione. Sarebbe un atto di "responsabilità" verso di me e verso l'altro.


Anche io sicuramente

Per definirmi e anche x tutelarmi

Che se oggi pomeriggio io e te si scopa, finire al centro di una amabile conversazione serale tra te e tuo marito, potrebbe anche non starmi bene..

Ogni relazione è un mondo.. e se io mi relaziono con te, con il tuo mondo in qualche maniera io so che ci faccio i conti.

È va capito subito dove mi sto infilando, e ti ringrazio di rendermi partecipe del tuo rapporto aperto col marito, e devo capire come questo rapporto aperto potrebbe ricadermi in testa

E chiederei anche per questo, indubbiamente

Con l'uccello ancora ben sistemato dentro i pantaloni


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io qualche relazione la ho avuta, per la verità
> 
> Forse non così importanti come quella di cui si tratta, ma qualcosina ina ina credo di averla avuta anche io
> 
> ...


Se tu mi avessi letto (linguaccia, sono con il cell e non posso mettere le faccine) ho detto dall’inizio che l’“Errore” è stato non chiedere.
Resta che lei ci ha risto alla grandissima.
Poi il mondo è dei furbi e va benissimo ma non per questo deve starmi bene. 

Buona riunione di condominio ahah


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... che pressa.:carneval:
> Io credo che spesso funzioni così:
> "Io e mio marito siamo una coppia aperta".
> "Che vuol dire?"
> ...


Eh io come funziona non lo so.. 

Però so che sono curioso, ma anche prudente, come dicevo prima

Di certo se mi mostri l'ingresso di casa, io chiedo di vedere il salotto, e poi a seguire

Non è che sto zitto e vado via, e un bel giorno ti pianto un casino perché ho scoperto che hai il cesso con la vasca idromassaggio


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh io come funziona non lo so..
> 
> Però so che sono curioso, ma anche prudente, come dicevo prima
> 
> ...


Primo  tradimento di un uomo fedele innamorato della moglie che non avrebbe mai tradito se non fosse stato tradito.
Non aggiungo altro.
Diciamo che è stata un'esperienza.
La prossima volta andrà meglio.

Ps. Io apprezzerei invece molto la riservatezza nei rapporti. La trovo imprescindibile.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se tu mi avessi letto (linguaccia, sono con il cell e non posso mettere le faccine) ho detto dall’inizio che l’“Errore” è stato non chiedere.
> Resta che lei ci ha risto alla grandissima.
> Poi il mondo è dei furbi e va benissimo ma non per questo deve starmi bene.
> 
> Buona riunione di condominio ahah


Grazie!!, du palle.. :rotfl:

Se tu mi avessi letto da quando scrivo qui, sapresti che specie quando si parla di trombate, per me "l'errore" non esiste

Ma solo la libera scelta

E sapresti (avendolo letto e riletto) che se mia moglie a suo tempo mi avesse detto che aveva fatto un errore, a scopare con in altro, la avrei salutata seduta stante.

Mi ricordavo che mi davi anche ragione su questo "concetto" ma forse ricordo male


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che basti chiedere, se uno è interessato a parlare con una persona che vive molto diversamente da lui la sessualità
> 
> Se mi dici che la tua coppia è aperta, io ti seppellisco di domande, sono curioso, mi piace capire
> 
> ...


non mi pare kikko abbia voluto approfondire. Io è sfuggito, non saprei


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie!!, du palle.. :rotfl:
> 
> Se tu mi avessi letto da quando scrivo qui, sapresti che specie quando si parla di trombate, per me "l'errore" non esiste
> 
> ...


Straquoto e continuo a darti ragione 
Infatti non ha detto che ha fatto un errore a scoparseka sono io che dico che ha sbagliato a non chiedere . 
Fai poco il furbo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Straquoto e continuo a darti ragione
> Infatti non ha detto che ha fatto un errore a scoparseka sono io che dico che ha sbagliato a non chiedere .
> Fai poco il furbo


Avevo capito bene.. 

Mi hai fatto venire in mente un gustoso aneddoto risalente ai miei 20/25 anni 

C'era un salumiere di paese con cui, per motivi sportivi, avevamo amicizia io e un mio amico, e andavamo spesso nel suo negozio di alimentari

Era soprannominato "Tortellino" (data la sua generosa mole) un faccione simpatico e accogliente, molto diretto

Il mio amico si era da poco lasciato con una ragazza di quel paese, entrando io e lui in negozio, Tortellino chiese al mio amico sorridendo "e allora.. sei qui in giro per Paola, eeeh... (nome di fantasia) come va?"

Il mio amico spiego' che Paola era da poco tornata col suo ragazzo di prima, e che in realtà ne era innamorata fin dall'inizio del loro rapporto, solo che lui lo aveva scoperto dopo qualche settimana, parlando assieme a lei e chiedendo di quell'ex, che nel frattempo stava riaffacciandosi nella sua vita"

Tortellino fece un sorriso grasso, e commento'

"Eh vabbè.. dopo ti sarai anche informato, prima però intanto l'hai trombata..."


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Avevo capito bene..
> 
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente un gustoso aneddoto risalente ai miei 20/25 anni
> 
> ...


Rinuncio


----------



## Skorpio (22 Giugno 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Rinuncio


......Cedi

  :carneval:


----------



## isabel (22 Giugno 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Eh non lo so mica se è rassicurante
> 
> ...


Ci ho dovuto pensare parecchio, la prospettiva del povero Ugo non mi è naturale, sarei semmai la povera Pina. :carneval:

La donna che vorrei se fossi Ugo...e non sarebbe _solo_ rassicurante. Oppure sì? Tu dalla prospettiva di Ugo, cosa ne pensi?

[video=youtube;s5-t5y6VTco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5-t5y6VTco[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2018)

isabel ha detto:


> Ci ho dovuto pensare parecchio, la prospettiva del povero Ugo non mi è naturale, sarei semmai la povera Pina. :carneval:
> 
> La donna che vorrei se fossi Ugo...e non sarebbe _solo_ rassicurante. Oppure sì? Tu dalla prospettiva di Ugo, cosa ne pensi?
> 
> [video=youtube;s5-t5y6VTco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5-t5y6VTco[/video]


Beh.. 

Molto uomA.. nulla da dire... :mexican:


----------



## Dina74 (23 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma la pianti coi teoremi. Tutto questo tuo anelare ad autoincapsularti dentro un ruolo: ero  l'amico, il trombamico, il confidente. Ma che cazzo vuol dire? Eri quello che eri e sei quello che sei. Al momento e sul momento.
> A me ste pippe cervellotiche degli automatismi incatenati mi fanno impazzire. Se mi ha detto così allora voleva *per forza *dire che...
> Secondo me ti sei semplicemente trovato ad avere a che fare con una che vive il momento per il momento e non sei stato in grado di stare al suo passo, perché eri troppo occupato a cercare la casella giusta da riempire invece di goderti il momento.


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Giugno 2018)

Guarda che una cosa non esclude l'altra 



Moni ha detto:


> Scherzavo Kikko
> 
> Anche il mio ex marito Litiganodo un giorno  mi disse ti ho presa bella con un carattere di merda, gli uomini non fai fatica a trovarteli ma a tenerteli
> Aveva pur e ragione ho un caratteraccio non sono mite
> ...


----------



## kikko64 (25 Giugno 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non rappresenta più il mio desiderio, cambio tipo di relazione. Non lo mollo, lo ascolto perchè abbiamo desideri diversi.
> Lui ha più necessità di confidarsi che di fare sesso. mentre se io ho il desiderio di sesso ma lui mi piace come persona resto amica.
> 
> *Il problema è che se un incontro diventa uno sfogo per lui, parlandomi di tutto ciò che non va in famiglia e togli il bello dell'incontro che io aspettavo, non rimane altro da fare che trovare un'altro equilibrio.
> ...


Dettaglio forse insignificante ma ... nei nostri incontri "asessuati" si parlava decisamente di più dei SUOI problemi che non dei miei ...


----------



## Moni (25 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che una cosa non esclude l'altra


Ma dai ?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Giugno 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma dai ?


Mia cara, c'è sempre questa dicotomia implicita quando parli con le ragazze per cui una bella, intelligente, e possibilmente anche brava a letto sembrerebbe non esistere. Tutt'al più, se esiste, il problema sta tutto nell'osservatore ché, obnubilato da un po' di fregna sotto il naso, incensa una tizia che in teoria dovrebbe spicciare la casa all'ape regina di turno.
Invece le donne belle, intelligenti, brave a letto e pure non a livelli economici di sottoproletariato esistono. E la chiave per trovarle è una sola. Invece di rimanere inchiodati con la prima che trovi, scopa tanto e scopa in giro


----------



## Moni (26 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mia cara, c'è sempre questa dicotomia implicita quando parli con le ragazze per cui una bella, intelligente, e possibilmente anche brava a letto sembrerebbe non esistere. Tutt'al più, se esiste, il problema sta tutto nell'osservatore ché, obnubilato da un po' di fregna sotto il naso, incensa una tizia che in teoria dovrebbe spicciare la casa all'ape regina di turno.
> Invece le donne belle, intelligenti, brave a letto e pure non a livelli economici di sottoproletariato esistono. E la chiave per trovarle è una sola. Invece di rimanere inchiodati con la prima che trovi, scopa tanto e scopa in giro


Tesoro vale anche il contrario 
Per fortuna esistono 
poi come la/lo trovi poco importa ..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si innamora tra le persone a cui si piace per delle caratteristiche che ci piacciono.
> L'amore trasfigura e rende l'intera persona perfetta e desiderabile, ma mente per necessità.
> Chi ama non vede mai come è fatta veramente la persona che ha di fronte.
> Una persona se ne accorge solo quando l'amore non c'è più.
> ...


Jannacci è l’espressione della tristezza assoluta, al confronto De André è un clown. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ??
> 
> Che quando l'ho conosciuta a vent'anni (lei 18) era di una bellezza da togliere il fiato ??
> Che durante gli otto anni di "fidanzamento", se possibile, era anche migliorata ??
> ...


Forse vuoi bene al ventenne e a quella mancanza di fiato.


----------



## void (27 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jannacci è l’espressione della tristezza assoluta, al confronto De André è un clown. :unhappy:


E' vero. Triste ma vero…..Più che una canzone, una poesia cantata, con tanta amarezza e rassegnazione….


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

void ha detto:


> E' vero. Triste ma vero…..Più che una canzone, una poesia cantata, con tanta amarezza e rassegnazione….


Jannacci è un genio perché vede il profondo negli ultimi e lo racconta. Non ha mai compiacimento.


----------



## void (27 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jannacci è un genio perché vede il profondo negli ultimi e lo racconta. Non ha mai compiacimento.


Già, è così. Conosci la canzone: Giovanni telegrafista ?


----------



## kikko64 (27 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse vuoi bene al ventenne e a quella mancanza di fiato.


Al di là del fatto che i miei vent'anni sono passati e non torneranno ... hai probabilmente ragione quando dici che forse sono ancora innamorato delle emozioni che lei mi dava a quell'età ... che ho continuato a provare negli anni a seguire ... e che ora mi mancano da morire ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Al di là del fatto che i miei vent'anni sono passati e non torneranno ... hai probabilmente ragione quando dici che forse sono ancora innamorato delle emozioni che lei mi dava a quell'età ... che ho continuato a provare negli anni a seguire ... e che ora mi mancano da morire ...


L’ho detto perché è una cosa che provano tanti.
Sentire la vita come una pesca intatta è qualcosa da cercare di volere quando si hanno prugne secche, se va bene.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jannacci è l’espressione della tristezza assoluta, al confronto De André è un clown. :unhappy:


Per questo lo adoro.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2018)

void ha detto:


> Già, è così. Conosci la canzone: Giovanni telegrafista ?


Anche questa...
Sono tutte da ascoltare. 
Compresa quella incredibile Ti te se no.


----------



## patroclo (28 Giugno 2018)

void ha detto:


> Già, è così. Conosci la canzone: Giovanni telegrafista ?


...che in realtà è l'adattatamento di una poesia del poeta brasiliano Cassiano Riccardo, molto simpatica la versione dei Selton:

[video=youtube;LYUVhNrkLi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYUVhNrkLi8[/video]


----------



## void (28 Giugno 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...che in realtà è l'adattatamento di una poesia del poeta brasiliano Cassiano Riccardo, molto simpatica la versione dei Selton:
> 
> [video=youtube;LYUVhNrkLi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYUVhNrkLi8[/video]


E "vengo anch'io, no tu no"? Geniale. 

Avevo (tanto, troppo tempo fa') quando il mondo girava con ritmi più umani, i telefonini e i forum non esistevano (le corna si, ma scoprirle era più difficile e parlarne scandaloso ) un giradischi "portatile" e una decina di 45 giri.

Uno di questi era appunto Vengo anch'io no tu no, e sul retro vi era Giovanni telegrafista. Non so come sia arrivato in casa nostra, insieme ad Orietta Berti, Paul Anka, l'Equipe 84 ecc. 

Quando, molti anni dopo, i 45 giri sono diventati rari e preziosi, mio padre buonanima ha pensato bene di buttarli via con l'intento di mettere in ordine la camera dove ormai non vivevo più da tempo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Luglio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> come la/lo trovi poco importa ..


Dissento


----------

